# هل المسيح هو الله أم هو عبد الله ؟



## عضو-مؤقت (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هي مجرد استفسارات عابرة غامضة حول بعض الآيات بالموضوع المذكور في العنوان أود طرحها للاخوة الأعزاء ... و بصراحة لم أفهم بعض النقط من الآيات الواردة أدناه و التي سأوضح استفساراتي بشأنها:

ورد في سفر اعمال الرسل [ 3 : 13 ، 26 ]: (( إن إله ابراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب ، إله آبائنا ، قد مجد عبده يسوع )).

التساؤل:

هل يسوع هو الله أم هو عبد الله كما تقول الآية ؟

ذكر لوقا في إنجيله [ 6 : 12 ]: (( وفي تلك الأيام خرج إلي الجبل ليصلي ، وقضى الليل كله في الصلاة لله )).

التساؤل:

إذا كان يسوع هو الله و ليس عبدا لله فكيف يخرج للجبل ليصلي الليل كله لنفسه ؟

سيتم طرح آيات أخرى غامضة بنفس الموضوع بعد أن ألقى التوضيح اللازم من الآيات نفسها.

المهم أريد أن أعرف هل المسيح هو الله أم هو عبد الله ؟

يتبع في تساؤلات أخرى .. تحية للجميع​*


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 أكتوبر 2008)

الرب يسوع المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد في صورة انسان ( عبد ) لكي يعلمنا التواضع ، ويصنع الفداء .

(فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع ايضا
6 الذي اذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا للّه
7 لكنه اخلى نفسه آخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس.
8 واذ وجد في الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه واطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب.
9 لذلك رفعه الله ايضا واعطاه اسما فوق كل اسم
10 لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الارض ومن تحت الارض
11 ويعترف كل لسان ان يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب)
(فيلبي 2: 5 - 11)

الرب يسوع المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ( 1 تيموثاوس 3: 16) 

اذا فهو انسان كامل واله كامل 
الكتاب المقدس يحتوي على آيات كثيرة تثبت ناسوت الرب 
وآيات كثيرة اخرى تثبت لاهوته .


----------



## عضو-مؤقت (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*



			في صورة انسان ( عبد )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عزيزي new man

شكرا لك على الرد و لكن أستميحك عذرا لأنني لا أعتقد أن كلمة عبد هي "انسان" في كتابك المقدس لأنها ترجمت في اللغة الفرنسية و الانجليزية على أساس servant و ليس human ... إذن فإن معنى عبد هنا ليس كما تقول أنت يا عزيزي.




			الرب يسوع المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فى إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 7 : 16 من أقوال عيسى عليه السلام: ""تعليمي ليس لي بل للذي أرسلني"" وهنا يؤكد عيسى عليه السلام أنه مرسل من عند المولى عز وجل فهنا مرسِل ومرسَل فكيف نساوى بين الرئيس والمرؤوس؟

و إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 8 : 28 من أقوال عيسى عليه السلام:""أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيئاً"" وهو اعتراف أنه بشر مرسل من الله سبحانه وتعالى و معجزاته تتم باذن الله وحده و ليست منه هو فهو بشر لا يعمل شيئاً من نفسه وهذا يناقض صفات الله سبحانه وتعالى القادر على كل شيء والذى يقول للشىء كن فيكون.

تحية*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 أكتوبر 2008)

عضو-مؤقت قال:


> *عزيزي new man*​
> *شكرا لك على الرد و لكن أستميحك عذرا لأنني لا أعتقد أن كلمة عبد هي "انسان" في كتابك المقدس لأنها ترجمت في اللغة الفرنسية و الانجليزية على أساس servant و ليس human ... إذن فإن معنى عبد هنا ليس كما تقول أنت يا عزيزي.*​




انت نظرت فقط الى كلمة واحدة والنص يقول:  

لكنه اخلى نفسه آخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس.
واذ وجد في الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه واطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب.

اذا النص يحتوى على ( انسان وعبد ) 




> *فى إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 7 : 16 من أقوال عيسى عليه السلام: ""تعليمي ليس لي بل للذي أرسلني"" وهنا يؤكد عيسى عليه السلام أنه مرسل من عند المولى عز وجل فهنا مرسِل ومرسَل فكيف نساوى بين الرئيس والمرؤوس؟
> 
> و إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 8 : 28 من أقوال عيسى عليه السلام:""أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيئاً"" وهو اعتراف أنه بشر مرسل من الله سبحانه وتعالى و معجزاته تتم باذن الله وحده و ليست منه هو فهو بشر لا يعمل شيئاً من نفسه وهذا يناقض صفات الله سبحانه وتعالى القادر على كل شيء والذى يقول للشىء كن فيكون.
> *




هذا الكلام بالناسوت ، فماذا عن الكلام باللاهوت ؟؟؟
لا تنظر الى اقوال الرب يسوع بنصف عين مغمضة .


----------



## عضو-مؤقت (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*



			اذا النص يحتوى على ( انسان وعبد )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*و أنا أيضا لا تهمني إن كانت كلمة انسان مذكورة مع كلمة عبد ... المهم عندي أن كلمة عبد مذكورة و هذا ما ينفي كون المسيح الها طالما أنه عبد.*



> *هذا الكلام بالناسوت ، فماذا عن الكلام باللاهوت ؟؟؟
> *





> *
> *​




*و ما الذي يهمني عن اللاهوت أيضا ؟ ... المهم أن عيسى اتصف ( حسب آيات تؤمن بها ) بأشياء نفت كونه الها طالما أنه صرح بأنه عبد مرسل و التعاليم التي أتى بها ليست له و أنه لا يستطيع الاتيان بمعجزات من نفسه.*

*تحية*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (22 أكتوبر 2008)

> ذكر لوقا في إنجيله [ 6 : 12 ]: (( وفي تلك الأيام خرج إلي الجبل ليصلي ، وقضى الليل كله في الصلاة لله




هذا سؤال هام،و تتطلَّب الإجابة عليه موضوعية وفهماً، نظراً لما يدور حوله من سوء فهم ، موضوع صلاة الرب يسوع على الأرض سواء في بستان جثسيماني أو في صلاته الشفاعية في إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 17 أو في المرات التي ذُكر فيها أن المسيح كان يخرج باكراً ليصلي مثل إنجيل مرقس الإصحاح 1 أو عندما يذكر أنه قضى الليل كله في الصلاة قبل اختيار تلاميذه في لوقا الإصحاح 6
> 
> جميع هذه المواقف تجعلنا ندخل تلك الأرض المقدسة عن علاقة الآب بالابن ،
> 
> لذلك نقول أن كون اللاهوت في اتحاد كامل مع الناسوت في شخص المسيح هذا لا يعني أنه لا يوجد داعي للصلاة وإلا لما كان الوحي يسجل أن المسيح كان يصلي ، وطبعاً هذا الجواب غير كافي ولكنها نقطة أساسية نبدأ منها وهي أن الله سجل الصلاة في حياة المسيح فإذن هناك داعي حتى لو لم نستطع أن نفهمه ونسبر غوره تماماً فإننا نقبله بتواضع وخشوع ، لأن أذهاننا البسيطة أضعف جداً من أن تفهم أبعاد التجسد والثالوث لذلك فما هو واضح نأخذه وما هو أبعد من مستوى تفكيرنا نقبله كما هو ... والحقيقة أن الابن يتكلم مع الآب منذ الأزل ومع أن الآب والابن هما واحد في الجوهر مع الروح القدس ولكن هذا لا يعني عدم وجود علاقة وكلام من الأزل فيما بينهم ، فإذا اعتقدنا أن الاتحاد الكامل بين الناسوت واللاهوت في شخص المسيح ينفي إمكانية أن يتكلم مع الآب فإننا نكون مخطئين ؛ إذ أن الابن يتكلم مع الآب – قبل التجسد – ضمن الثالوث !! وإلا فيكون الله ابتدأ بالتكلم والإحساس بالمشاعر ( وغيرها من الصفات التي تتطلب وجود شريك ) عندما خلق المخلوقات ، وهذا يقودنا بالتالي إلى أن الله تغير وإذا تغير فلا يكون الله !!
> 
> يسوع ( الناسوت ) يصلي للاب الرب ( اللاهوت) فهو ليس مجرد الها فقط وانما اخذ طبيعة بشرية مثلنا ناسوتا كاملا بحيث قال عنه الكتاب انه شابهنا في كل شي ماعدا الخطيه ولولا انه اخذ طبيعتنا ما كان ممكنا ان يوفي العدل الالهي نيابة عنا .عن طريق الفداء وهي تسمى الرحمة عن طريق اتمام العدالة الالهية الكاملة
> وايضا توضيح اكثر انه صلى كانسان وليس كاله لكي يقدم لنا صورته ونكون نحن على مثاله الكامل كانسان .
> 
> أي بمعنى اخر مثلا ان السيد المسيح كان يتالم ويجوع وياكل والانسان العادي ايضا يتالم ويجوع وياكل اذا ايضا مثل أي انسان كان المسيح يصلي ويتحدث الى ابيه ولكن ما يفرقنا عن المسيح ان جسده كان مسكنا للرب الذي تجسد فيه وايضا لاننسى ان المسيح مات ولكن الله لايموت اذا ان ناسوته مات
> لو لم يكن المسيح يصلي لقالوا عنه انه غير متدين ولرفضوا الايمان به وهو بهيئة انسان كان يجب عليه ان يفعل كل ما يفعله الانسان من صلاه واكل وشرب ونوم وعطش وتعب فغير معقول ان يكون بهيئة بشرية ولا ياكل مثلا او لا يشرب اليس كذلك
> 
> المسيح بالوقت الذي كان فيه على الارض كان بنفس الوقت بالسماء وبكل مكان الكون ولا يحده مكان لانه الله الغير محدود .لانه قبل ان يكون ابراهيم كان هو
> كان على الصليب وكانت تضرب المسامير بيديه وقدميه وكان بنفس الوقت بالسماء وبكل مكان لانه غير محدود وكما يذكر يوحنا في الاصحاح الثالث اذ يقول (11 الحق الحق اقول لك اننا انما نتكلم بما نعلم و نشهد بما راينا و لستم تقبلون شهادتنا* 12 ان كنت قلت لكم الارضيات و لستم تؤمنون فكيف تؤمنون ان قلت لكم السماويات* 13 و ليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء
> والان الرب هو عندك وفي كل مكان وكل زمان ان طلبته تجده وان فتحت قلبك يدخل اليه وتكون انت ايضا جسدك مسكن للرب عن طريق الروح القدس وكما يقول متى الانجيلي (حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي، فهناك أكون في وسطهم" (مت18: 20 (
> وكما يقول يوحنا الانجيلي (كما انك انت ايها الاب في وانا فيك ليكون هم ايضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتني ( يو 17)​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

> ورد في سفر اعمال الرسل [ 3 : 13 ، 26 ]: (( إن إله ابراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب ، إله آبائنا ، قد مجد عبده يسوع )).
> 
> التساؤل:
> 
> هل يسوع هو الله أم هو عبد الله كما تقول الآية ؟


 



Act 3:13 إِنَّ إِلَهَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ إِلَهَ آبَائِنَا *مَجَّدَ فَتَاهُ يَسُوعَ* الَّذِي أَسْلَمْتُمُوهُ أَنْتُمْ وَأَنْكَرْتُمُوهُ أَمَامَ وَجْهِ بِيلاَطُسَ وَهُوَ حَاكِمٌ بِإِطْلاَقِهِ. 

(ALAB) إن إله إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب، إله آبائنا، قد *مجد فتاه يسوع،* الذي أسلمتموه أنتم للموت وأنكرتموه أمام بيلاطس، في حين كان يريد أن يطلقه.


(GNA) إله إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب، إله آبائنا، هو الذي *مجد فتاه يسوع* الذي أسلمتموه إلى أعدائه وأنكرتموه أمام بيلاطس، وكان عزم على إخلاء سبيله. 


قد مجد فتاه ام عبده؟؟؟


----------



## عضو-مؤقت (22 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ ana100 100



> قد مجد فتاه ام عبده؟؟؟


 
*تحية و بعد*

*هذه احدى جزئيات الموضوع فلندع أمر الاجابة على هذا السؤال إذن لمواقع مسيحية انجليزية:*

*موقع christian classics ethereal library*

*من الرابط:*

*http://www.ccel.org/ccel/bible/asv.Acts.3.html*

*نقرأ:*

*The God of Abraham, and of Isaac, and of Jacob, the God of our fathers, hath glorified his *
*Servant Jesus*

*و من موقع crossway*

*الرابط:*

*http://www.gnpcb.org/esv/search/?q=Acts+3*

*نقرأ:*

*The God of Abraham, the God of Isaac, and the God of Jacob, the God of our fathers, glorified his servant ( also child ) Jesus*

*و من موقع: الكتاب المقدس*

*الرابط:*

*http://bible.cc/acts/2-23.htm*

*نقرأ:*

*The God of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob, the God of our fathers, has glorified His servant Jesus*

*سؤالي هو أنه لو كانت الكلمة الأصلية هي "فتاه" فما الداعي لترجمتها على أساس "عبده" ألا تجد هذا غريبا ؟*

*بالعكس ... إن الكلمة الأصلية كانت "عبده" و عمد بعض المترجمين إلى استعمال "فتى" بدل "عبد" ... و بذلك فالكلمة هي "عبد" و لا تنسى أن الكلمة تكررت في مواضع أخرى من الانجيل ... و قبل ذلك نرجو توضيح هذه النقطة كبداية.*

*تحية*
*---*
*الأخ اغريغوريوس*




> كان المسيح يصلي ويتحدث الى ابيه ولكن ما يفرقنا عن المسيح ان جسده كان مسكنا للرب


 
*سؤال جانبي: كيف يكون جسد المسيح مسكنا للرب .. و في نفس الوقت تقول كان يتحدث و يصلي إلى أبيه .. أليس هو الرب نفسه ؟؟؟ ( طبعا هذا السؤال نغض فيه النظر عن تساؤلنا في نفس الموضوع ).*



> لأن أذهاننا البسيطة أضعف جداً من أن تفهم أبعاد التجسد والثالوث لذلك فما هو واضح نأخذه وما هو أبعد من مستوى تفكيرنا نقبله كما هو


 
*اعذرني أيضا في هذه النقطة فأنا لا أعبد شيئا لا أستطيع أن أميز هل هو واحد أم ثلاثة منفصلين ... فأنت تقول أن المسيح تحدث إلى أبيه ... و المسيح يقول حسب آياتكم أن المعجزات لا يستطيع أن يعملها من نفسه و التعاليم التي أتى بها ليست من عنده و إنما من عند الذي أرسله .. و في نفس الوقت هو الرب و الله بعينه ؟؟؟*
*---*
*أرجو من الاخوة الأعزاء الاجابة على جميع نقاط الموضوع قبل الاستئناف.*

*تحية للجميع*​


----------



## chanez (22 أكتوبر 2008)

عضو مؤقت يا ريت تعطيني ايميلك انا عايزة احكي معك بليز


----------



## cross in ksa (22 أكتوبر 2008)

Act 3:13  إن إله إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب إله آبائنا مجد فتاه يسوع الذي أسلمتموه أنتم وأنكرتموه أمام وجه بيلاطس وهو حاكم بإطلاقه.

(Bishops)  The God of Abraham, and of Isaac, and of Iacob, the God of our fathers hath glorified his sonne Iesus, whom ye betrayed and denyed in the presence of Pilate, when he had iudged hym to be loosed. 

(DRB)  The God of Abraham and the God of Isaac and the God of Jacob, the God of our fathers, hath glorified his Son Jesus, whom you indeed delivered up and denied before the face of Pilate, when he judged he should be released. 

(KJV)  The God of Abraham, and of Isaac, and of Jacob, the God of our fathers, hath glorified his Son Jesus; whom ye delivered up, and denied him in the presence of Pilate, when he was determined to let him go. 


The God of Abraham and of Isaac and of Jacob the God of our fathers hath glorified his Son Jesus whom ye delivered up and denied him in the presence of Pilate when he was determined to let him go

American King James Version
The God of Abraham, and of Isaac, and of Jacob, the God of our fathers, has glorified his Son Jesus; whom you delivered up, and denied him in the presence of Pilate, when he was determined to let him go.

Douay-Rheims Bible
The God of Abraham, and the God of Isaac, and the God of Jacob, the God of our fathers, hath glorified his Son Jesus, whom you indeed delivered up and denied before the face of Pilate, when he judged he should be released. 

Young's Literal Translation
The God of Abraham, and of Isaac, and of Jacob, the God of our fathers, did glorify His child Jesus, whom ye delivered up, and denied him in the presence of Pilate, he having given judgment to release him,

(KJV-1611)  The God of Abraham, and of Isaac, and of Iacob, the God of our fathers hath glorified his sonne Iesus, whom ye deliuered vp, and denied him in the presence of Pilate, when hee was determined to let him goe. 

(KJVA)  The God of Abraham, and of Isaac, and of Jacob, the God of our fathers, hath glorified his Son Jesus; whom ye delivered up, and denied him in the presence of Pilate, when he was determined to let him go.


(KJVR)  The God of Abraham, and of Isaac, and of Jacob, the God of our fathers, hath glorified his Son Jesus; whom ye delivered up, and denied him in the presence of Pilate, when he was determined to let him go. 

(LITV)  The "God of Abraham and Isaac and Jacob," "the God of our fathers," Ex. 3:15 glorified His child Jesus, whom you delivered up, and denied Him in the presence of Pilate, that one having decided to set Him free. 

MKJV)  The God of Abraham and of Isaac and of Jacob, the God of our fathers, has glorified His son Jesus, whom you delivered up, denying Him in the presence of Pilate, when he had decided to let Him go. 

(Murdock)  The God of Abraham and of Isaac and of Jacob, the God of our fathers, hath glorified his Son Jesus; whom ye delivered up, and denied in the presence of Pilate, when he would have justified him and set him free. 


(Webster)  The God of Abraham, and of Isaac, and of Jacob, the God of our fathers hath glorified his Son Jesus; whom ye delivered up, and denied him in the presence of Pilate, when he was determined to let him go. 

(YLT)  `The God of Abraham, and of Isaac, and of Jacob, the God of our fathers, did glorify His child Jesus, whom ye delivered up, and denied him in the presence of Pilate, he having given judgment to release him , 

نأتى للكلمه فى اليونانى ونرى ما هو معناها 

G3816
παῖς
pais
paheece
Perhaps from G3817; a boy (as often beaten with impunity), or (by analogy) a girl, and (generally) a child; specifically a slave or servant (especially a minister to a king; and by eminence to God): - child,  (-en), (man) , son, young man.[/SIZE]

complete world study  dictionry Mat 17:18





G3816. παίς pais; gen. paidos, masc.-fem. noun. A child in relation to descent; a boy or girl in relation to age; a manservant, attendant, maid in relation to cultural condition. Spoken of all ages from infancy up to full-grown youth (Matt. 2:16; Acts 20:12 [cf. 20:9]).

(I) Particularly and generally (Matt. 2:16; 21:15); sing. ho pais (Matt. 17:18; Luke 2:43; 9:42; John 4:51; Acts 20:12 [cf. 20:9 neanias (G3494), a young man]); sing. fem hē pais (Luke 8:51, 54 [cf. 8:42 thugatēr (G2364), daughter]); Sept.: Gen. 24:28, 57; 34:12; Ruth 2:6).


(B) An attendant, minister, as of a king (Matt. 14:2; Sept.: Gen. 41:38; Jer. 36:24).

(C) The servant of God, spoken of a minister or ambassador of God, called and beloved of God, and sent by Him to perform any service, e.g., of David (Luke 1:69; Acts 4:25); of Israel (Luke 1:54 [cf. Sept.: Isa. 41:8, 9; 44:1, 2; 45:4]); of Jesus the Messiah (Matt. 12:18 in allusion to Isa. 42:1; Acts 3:13, 26; 4:27, 30; Sept.: Isa. 49:6; 50:10; 52:13).

Deriv.: paidagōgos (G3807), schoolmaster; paideuō (G3811), to train, chasten; paizō (G3815), to play.

Syn.: paidiskē (G3814), a maidservant; teknon (G5043), child; teknion (G5040), small child; brephos (G1025), infant; hupēretēs (G5257), a subordinate servant; therapōn (G2324), a menial servant; oiketēs (G3610), a domestic servant.

Ant.: goneus (G1118), parent; patēr (G3962), father; mētēr (G3384), mother; despotēs (G1203), despot, master; kurios (G2962), master, lord, owner.


(SVD)  فانتهره يسوع فخرج منه الشيطان. فشفي الغلام من تلك الساعة.

نرى الكلمه ماذا تعنى 

(GNT-V)  και επετιμησεν αυτω ο ιησους και εξηλθεν απ αυτου το δαιμονιον και εθεραπευθη ο παις απο της ωρας εκεινης 

(SVD)  وفيما هو نازل استقبله عبيده وأخبروه قائلين: «إن ابنك حي».

(KJV)  And as he was now going down, his servants met him, and told him, saying, Thy son liveth. 

(GNT-V)  ηδη δε αυτου καταβαινοντος οι δουλοι αυτου Aυπηντησαν απηντησαν αυτω TSBκαι απηγγειλαν λεγοντες οτι ο παις Aαυτου σου ζη 

(SVD)  وأتوا بالفتى حيا وتعزوا تعزية ليست بقليلة.
(GNT-TR) ηγαγον δε τον παιδα ζωντα και παρεκληθησαν ου μετριως

the peoples new testment ​
Act 3:13  

The God of Abraham. The God of the patriarchs whom they all worshiped hath glorified his Son Jesus. They delivered him to Pilate, and denied him when Pilate would release him, but demanded a murderer, instead of the Holy One, and slew him. This One God had raised and glorified. A wonderful contrast; a terrible arraignment.

john jills expostions on the entire bible​
the God hath glorified his Son Jesus; by raising him from the dead, setting him at his own right hand, and giving him the gifts of the Spirit for men; which he having bestowed on the apostles, by virtue of this they wrought this miracle, which was a means of setting forth the glory of Christ, and of putting men upon glorifying him, or a***ibing honour and glory to him. And in order to awaken their minds, to convict them of their sin, ingratitude, and folly, the apostle adds, 

john wesley explantory notes 

Act 3:13  The God of our fathers - This was wisely introduced in the beginning of his discourse, that it might appear they taught no new religion, inconsistent with that of Moses, and were far from having the least design to divert their regards from the God of Israel. Hath glorified his Son - By this miracle, whom ye delivered up - When God had given him to you, and when ye ought to have received him as a most precious treasure, and to have preserved him with all your power.

alberts barens notes on the bible 

Act 3:13  
The God of Abraham - He is called the God of Abraham because Abraham acknowledged him as his God, and because God showed himself to be his friend. Compare Mat_22:32; Exo_3:6, Exo_3:15; Gen_28:13; Gen_26:24. It was important to show that it was the same God who had done this that had been acknowledged by their fathers, and that they were not about to introduce the worship of any other God. And it was especially important, because the promise had been made to Abraham that in his seed all the families of the earth would be blessed, Gen_12:3. Compare Gal_3:16.
Hath glorified - Has honored. You denied, despised, and murdered him, but God has exalted and honored him. This miracle was done in the “name” of Jesus, Act_3:6. It was the “power of God” that had restored the man; and by putting forth this power, God had shown that he approved the work of his Son, and was disposed to honor him in the view of people. 

وفى كتاب robretsons word pictuers يسحق شبها كلمه عبدى 

Act 3:13  
His servant Jesus (ton paida Iēsoun). This phrase occurs in Isa_42:1; Isa_52:13 about the Messiah except the name “Jesus” which Peter adds, the first part of the quotation is from Exo_3:6; Exo_35:30. The lxx translated the Hebrew ebhedh by pais, the servant of Jehovah being a Messianic designation. But the phrase “servant of God” (pais theou) is applied also to Israel (Luk_1:54) and to David (Luk_1:69; Act_4:25). Paul terms himself doulos theou (Tit_1:1). Pais is just child (boy or girl), and it was also used of a slave (Mat_8:6, Mat_8:8,Mat_8:13). But it is not here huios (son) that Peter uses, but pais. Luke quotes Peter as using it again in this Messianic sense in Act_3:26; Act_4:27, Act_4:30. 

وفى كتاب the bibles reader companion ينسف شبهتك 

بغض النظر على الترجمه يقول الكتاب  

Here Jesus is identified as “God’s Servant,” a clear reference to the messianic title established in Isa 53 -42Jesus is also called the ``Holy and Righteous One’’ and the “Author of Life.” All this explains why the name of Jesus is so powerful. He is the One foretold by the O.T. and identified there as God Himself.

هذا ما جاء فى اشعياء   1Behold my servant, whom I uphold; mine elect, in whom my soul delighteth; I have put my spirit upon him: he shall bring forth judgment to the Gentiles. 2He shall not cry, nor lift up, nor cause his voice to be heard in the street. 3A bruised reed shall he not break, and the smoking flax shall he not quench: he shall bring forth judgment unto truth. 4He shall not fail nor be discouraged, till he have set judgment in the earth: and the isles shall wait for his law.


----------



## michael funky (22 أكتوبر 2008)

+++سلام ونعمة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة+++ اخى المبارك عضو مؤقت* خلال قرأتى لمداخلاتك السابقة استطيع ان ارى انك تقوم بالاستهزاء بعقلك الحكيم فرجاء محبة يا اخى الفاضل ان لا تقوم بالاستهزاء بعقول الاخرين. لاننا بنعمة الله غير محتاجين لمثل هذا الاستذكاء علينا لكى تصبح حضرتك (فلطح زمانك) . وحينما تقول انك لا تستطيع ان تعبد ما لا تستطيع ان تميز بين ما هو واحد او ثلاثة؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!! فهذا يا اخى الكريم خيال محض فى مخيلتك. واذكرك بقول الكتاب المقدس( اسمع يا اسرائيل.الرب الهنا رب واحد)(تث4:6). فلا يمكن ان تأتى حضرتك الان و تقول لنا هل هو واحد ام ثلاثة.فانصحك بمحبة ان لا تقوم باستخدام اسلوب الاستذكاء الاسلامى فى طرح اسئلتك.شكرا جزيلا و ربنا يبارك الجميع+++


----------



## cross in ksa (22 أكتوبر 2008)

اما عن كلمه عبد فيجاوب  Jamieson-Fausset-Brown Bible Commentary

13. The God of Abraham, &c.-(See on [1942]Ac 2:22; [1943]Ac 2:36).

hath glorified his Son Jesus-rather, "his Servant Jesus," as the same word is rendered in Mt 12:18, but in that high sense in which Isaiah applies it always to Messiah (Isa 42:1; 49:6; 52:13; 53:11). When "Son" is intended a different word is used.

whom ye delivered up, &c.-With what heroic courage does Peter here charge his auditors with the heaviest of all conceivable crimes, and with what terrific strength of language are these charges clothed!

Matthew Henry's Concise Commentary​
3:12-18 Observe the difference in the manner of working the miracles. Our Lord always spoke as having Almighty power, never hesitated to receive the greatest honour that was given to him on account of his Divine miracles. But the apostles referred all to their Lord, and refused to receive any honour, except as his undeserving instruments. This shows that Jesus was one with the Father, and co-equal with Him; while the apostles knew that they were weak, sinful men, and dependent for every thing on Jesus, whose power effected the cure. Useful men must be very humble. Not unto us, O Lord, not unto us, but to thy name, give glory. Every crown must be cast at the feet of Christ. The apostle showed the Jews the greatness of their crime, but would not anger or drive them to despair. Assuredly, those who reject, refuse, or deny Christ, do it through ignorance; but this can in no case be an excuse.

وناتى لجزء من تفسير العالم الكبير  Matthew Henry's  فى كتابه  Whole Bible Commentary

He preaches Christ, as the true Messiah promised to the fathers (v. 13); for, (1.) He is Jesus the Son of God; though they had lately condemned Christ as a blasphemer for saying that he was the Son of God, yet Peter avows it: he is his Son Jesus; to him dear as a Son; to us, Jesus, a Saviour. (2.) God hath glorified him, in raising him up to be king, priest, and prophet, of his church; he glorified him in his life and in his death, as well as in his resurrection and ascension. (3.) He hath glorified him as the God of our fathers, whom he names with respect (for they were great names with the men of Israel, and justly), the God of Abraham, of Isaac, and of Jacob. God sent him into the world, pursuant to the promises made to those patriarchs, that in their seed the families of the earth should be blessed, and the covenant made with them, that God would be a God to them, and their seed. The apostles call the patriarchs their fathers, and God the God of those patriarchs from whom the Jews were descended, to intimate to them that they had no evil design upon the Jewish nation (that they should look upon them with a jealous eye), but had a value and concern for it, and were hereby well-wishers to it; and the gospel they preached was the revelation of the mind and will of the God of Abraham. See ch. 26:7, 22; Lu. 1:72, 73.

ونكمل بعض ما يوجد فى اللغه اليونانيه  

Luke 2:43 καὶ τελειωσάντων τὰς ἡμέρας ἐν τῷ ὑποστρέφειν αὐτοὺς ὑπέμεινεν Ἰησοῦς ὁ παῖς ἐν Ἰερουσαλήμ, καὶ οὐκ ἔγνωσαν οἱ γονεῖς αὐτοῦ. 
and when they had fulfilled the days, as they were returning, the boy Jesus stayed behind in Jerusalem. Joseph and his mother didn't know it,
Noun: Nominative Singular Masculine 


Luke 8:54 αὐτὸς δὲ κρατήσας τῆς χειρὸς αὐτῆς ἐφώνησεν λέγων· ἡ παῖς ἔγειρε. 
But he put them all outside, and taking her by the hand, he called, saying, "Child, arise!"


----------



## الحوت (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*الزميل عضو مؤقت ان تقوم بانتقاء ايات معينه تبني عليها فكرة ان المسيح ليس هو الله ناسيا ان المسيح على الارض لم يكن الها فقط وانما كان الها متأنسا !

كان ياكل ويشرب وينام ويعطش ويجوع ويتعب ويبكى ويتألم ويصلي ويموت وووالخ !

كل هذا يا زميل خاص بالناحيه البشرية في السيد المسيح وليس في الناحيه الالهيه !
فلا تقدر ان ان تاخذ هذا الجانب فقط من السيد المسيح الخاص بالناحيه البشرية وتقول المسيح ليس الله !

المسيح عاش طفولة كأي طفل ..
 كان يرضع من ثدي امة ويحبي كأي طفل ويتعلم المشي ويتعلم والقراءه والكتابه الخ ..

كل هذا يخص الناحيه البشرية بالسيد المسيح وليس الالهيه !

دعني اضرب لك مثال بسيط واقرأ معي ما قاله الوحي عن السيد المسيح هنا :

لو 2: 52	واما يسوع فكان يتقدم في الحكمة والقامة والنعمة عند الله والناس

ما تفعله انت انك تاخذ ايه مثل هذه التي تتكلم عن الجانب الانساني في السيد المسيح وتقول ان هذا معناه ان المسيح ليس هو الله !

وهذا غير صحيح لان الكتاب تكلم عن السيد المسيح من الناحيه البشرية والناحيه الالهيه لانه اله متأنس ..

تعال ناخذ الايه المعاكسة لتلك الايه :

والمسيح المذّخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم. 

ارايت !

هنا يتكلم عن المسيح بصفة الله وليس انسان كالايه السابقه !

والسيد المسيح حينما كان يتكلم عن نفسه كان اليهود يعرفون جيدا ما يقوله حتى قالوا له :

فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها.​
ارجو ان اكون قد وضحت لك الموضوع باختصار ..!

وعلى فكره كلمة (الله) لفظا لا وجود لها في المسيحية ولا اليهودية ولا توجد سوي في الترجمات العربية للكتاب المقدس ..

كلمة (الله) تترجم مكان كلمة (إله) أو (الإله) أو (الألهة)

الإله الحقيقي للكون (يهوه إلوهيم) ويترجم (الله) وترجمته الحرفية (الألهة يهوه)، هو الذات الإلهية (الأب) الناطقة بكلمتها (الإبن) الحية بروحها (الروح القدس)

السيد المسيح له كل المجد هو الكلمة (الإبن) متجسدا، هو ليس الأب وليس الروح القدس بل الكلمة متجسدا ..

*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (22 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام رب المجد لمن يحب السلام

اولا شئ مضحك جدا انك مش فاهم الايات وتفسرها علي مزاجك متناسيا ان هناك تفاسير 

*



تحية و بعد

هذه احدى جزئيات الموضوع فلندع أمر الاجابة على هذا السؤال إذن لمواقع مسيحية انجليزية:

موقع christian classics ethereal library

من الرابط:

http://www.ccel.org/ccel/bible/asv.Acts.3.html

نقرأ:


The God of Abraham, and of Isaac, and of Jacob, the God of our fathers, hath glorified his 
Servant Jesus

و من موقع crossway

الرابط:

http://www.gnpcb.org/esv/search/?q=Acts+3

نقرأ:

The God of Abraham, the God of Isaac, and the God of Jacob, the God of our fathers, glorified his servant ( also child ) Jesus

و من موقع: الكتاب المقدس

الرابط:

http://bible.cc/acts/2-23.htm

نقرأ:

The God of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob, the God of our fathers, has glorified His servant Jesus

سؤالي هو أنه لو كانت الكلمة الأصلية هي "فتاه" فما الداعي لترجمتها على أساس "عبده" ألا تجد هذا غريبا ؟

بالعكس ... إن الكلمة الأصلية كانت "عبده" و عمد بعض المترجمين إلى استعمال "فتى" بدل "عبد" ... و بذلك فالكلمة هي "عبد" و لا تنسى أن الكلمة تكررت في مواضع أخرى من الانجيل ... و قبل ذلك نرجو توضيح هذه النقطة كبداية.

تحية
---
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


النص اليوناني
 ο θεος αβρααμ και ισαακ και ιακωβ ο θεος των πατερων ημων εδοξασεν τον παιδα αυτου ιησουν ον υμεις παρεδωκατε και ηρνησασθε αυτον κατα προσωπον πιλατου κριναντος εκεινου απολυειν 
means= slave , servant , son , young man
 
​لذي اذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا للّه​لكنه اخلى نفسه آخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس​اذ وجد في الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه واطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب​هوذا عبدي الذي أعضده مختاري الذي سرت به نفسي. وضعت روحي عليه فيخرج الحق للأمم.
اذن كلمة العبد هنا تؤكد تأنس الابن واتخاذه جسدا مثلنا
كمان وضعت روحي عليه تؤكد لاهوته
*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*ومثال ياكد كلامي *​*اذا كان هناك قائد لوحدة عسكرية ذاهب لوحدته و في الطريق انفجر اطار سيارتهو لم يجد من يساعده من العساكرفقام هو بنفسه و فك الاطار المنفجر و ركب الاطار الجديد *

*هل عساكر الوحدة يستطيعوا ان لا يقدموا التحية الواجبة له*​*و يقولوا لا انت مش قائد الوحدة ده انت ميكانيكى*
*طبعا لا كونه استطاع تركيب اطار سيارته هذا لا ينفي كونه قائد وحدته في نفس الوقت*
*هكذا المسيح ايضا كونه اتخذ جسدا و اصبح عبدا مثلنا هذا لا ينفي كونه خالق الكون*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*اذا كان هناك قائد لوحدة عسكرية ذاهب لوحدته و في الطريق انفجر اطار سيارتهو لم يجد من يساعده من العساكرفقام هو بنفسه و فك الاطار المنفجر و ركب الاطار الجديد 
*​*
*
*هل عساكر الوحدة يستطيعوا ان لا يقدموا التحية الواجبة له*
*و يقولوا لا انت مش قائد الوحدة ده انت ميكانيكى*
*طبعا لا كونه استطاع تركيب اطار سيارته هذا لا ينفي كونه قائد وحدته في نفس الوقت*
*هكذا المسيح ايضا كونه اتخذ جسدا و اصبح عبدا مثلنا هذا لا ينفي كونه خالق الكون*

*المثل دة نسف الشبهة*​


----------



## michael funky (22 أكتوبر 2008)

+++سلام و نعمة المسيح+++الاخ المبارك اغريغوريوس الرد ممتاز:big33: اما بالنسبة لاخى الحوت ف:big29: عليك لاننا متعودين منك على ذلك دائما. شكرا جزيلا و ربنا يباركم+++:sami73::smi107::smi102:


----------



## cross in ksa (22 أكتوبر 2008)

تفسير الاب انطونيس فكرى 

أن اله إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب اله إبائنا مجد فتاه يسوع الذي أسلمتموه انتم وأنكرتموه أمام وجه بيلاطس وهو حاكم بإطلاقه.

كلمات بطرس فيها إدانة لهم لينخس قلوبهم فيتوبوا ويؤمنوا. إله إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب = بطرس يستخدم هذه الكلمات المعروفة لهم ليعلن أنه لا يؤمن بإله غير إلههم. وهذه الكلمات هى صيغة مستخدمة فى صلوات الهيكل يفتتحون بها الصلوات قائلين مبارك أنت أيها الرب إلهنا إله إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب. مَجَّدَ فتاه = أى إبنه مولود من إمرأة (مز 7:2 + مر 11:1) هذا بعد أن صلبوه أقامه وأصعده للسماء وأجلسه عن يمينه.


----------



## لوقا عادل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

بكل تاكيد ان المسيح مخلصنا الصالح هو اللة 
عندما سال المسيح التلاميذ ماذا يقول عني الشعب ؟


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

عضو مؤقت

الكلمة اليونانية المستخدمة هنا παιδα تعني فتاة او صبي 

اما كلمة *عبد* باليونانية هي 
*δοῦλος*

وهذه بعض الامثلة لا للحصر

Mat 10:24 «لَيْسَ التِّلْمِيذُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ الْمُعَلِّمِ وَلاَ *الْعَبْدُ* أَفْضَلَ مِنْ سَيِّدِهِ. 
ουκ εστιν μαθητης υπερ τον διδασκαλον ουδε *δουλος* υπερ τον κυριον αυτου


Mat 10:25 يَكْفِي التِّلْمِيذَ أَنْ يَكُونَ كَمُعَلِّمِهِ *وَالْعَبْدَ* كَسَيِّدِهِ. إِنْ كَانُوا قَدْ لَقَّبُوا رَبَّ الْبَيْتِ بَعْلَزَبُولَ فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ أَهْلَ بَيْتِهِ! 
αρκετον τω μαθητη ινα γενηται ως ο διδασκαλος αυτου και ο *δουλος* ως ο κυριος αυτου ει τον οικοδεσποτην βεελζεβουβ εκαλεσαν ποσω μαλλον τους οικιακους αυτου



Joh 13:16 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ *عَبْدٌ* أَعْظَمَ مِنْ سَيِّدِهِ وَلاَ رَسُولٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ مُرْسِلِهِ. 
αμην αμην λεγω υμιν ουκ εστιν *δουλος* μειζων του κυριου αυτου ουδε αποστολος μειζων του πεμψαντος αυτον



Luk 12:43 طُوبَى لِذَلِكَ *الْعَبْدِ* الَّذِي إِذَا جَاءَ سَيِّدُهُ يَجِدُهُ يَفْعَلُ هَكَذَا! 
μακαριος ο *δουλος* εκεινος ον ελθων ο κυριος αυτου ευρησει ποιουντα ουτως


Rom 1:1 بُولُسُ *عَبْدٌ* لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ الْمَدْعُوُّ رَسُولاً الْمُفْرَزُ لإِنْجِيلِ اللهِ 
παυλος *δουλος* ιησου χριστου κλητος αποστολος αφωρισμενος εις ευαγγελιον θεου


----------



## عضو-مؤقت (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*الزملاء الأعزاء أسجل مرورا في عجالة لأشكركم على الردود مع الاعتذار لضيق وقتي و كثرة شغلي حاليا حتى أسجل ملاحظاتي و استفساراتي حول الردود ... على وعد بذلك غدا أو بعد غد كأقصى تقدير مع رجاء تفهم الوضع.*

*الأخت الكريمة chanez التي طلبت الاميل أعتذر لها عن عدم تمكني من ذلك لعدم توفر عضويتها على خاصية الرسائل الخاصة .. فأقترح عليها لاحقا طريقة أخرى لايصال اميلي اليها.*

*تحية للجميع*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 أكتوبر 2008)

عضو-مؤقت قال:


> *هل يسوع هو الله أم هو عبد الله كما تقول الآية ؟*​


 
*السيد المسيح هو الله الإبن المتجسد فى صورة انسان لكى يتمم عملية الفداء ويخلص نفوسنا *​ 


عضو-مؤقت قال:


> *ذكر لوقا في إنجيله [ 6 : 12 ]: (( وفي تلك الأيام خرج إلي الجبل ليصلي ، وقضى الليل كله في الصلاة لله )).*​


 
*إجابتى على هذا السؤال ستكون بإختصار شديد ومبسط جداً*
*السيد المسيح كما تعلم كان معلماً لتلاميذه*
*وكانت تلك الفترة هى الفترة التى سبقت صلب وآلام السيد المسيح*
*فكان يمر كإنسان بألم نفسي لذلك صلى لكى يعلم تلاميذه الإلتجاء لمعونة الله عند الشدائد*
*ولكن هذا لا يتنافى مع كونه إله*​ 





عضو-مؤقت قال:


> *المهم أريد أن أعرف هل المسيح هو الله أم هو عبد الله ؟*​


 
*السيد المسيح هو الله وذلك تبعاً للأدلة والشواهد الكتابية المذكورة فى كتابنا المقدس*​ 
*أدخل هنا لقراءة موضوع مشابه لسؤالك فى المنتدى*​


----------



## عضو-مؤقت (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أعتذر للأعضاء الكرام عن تأخري لكثرة شغلي الأيام الفائتة و عدم توفر وقت فراغ أتمكن فيه من متابعة الردود .. فمعذرة مرة ثانية.

و أبدأ بالترتيب مع ردود الاخوة

الأخ cross in ksa




			نأتى للكلمه فى اليونانى ونرى ما هو معناها 
παῖς
pais
paheece
Perhaps from G3817; a boy (as often beaten with impunity), or (by analogy) a girl, and (generally) a child; specifically a slave or servant (especially a minister to a king; and by eminence to God): - child, (-en), (man) , son, young man
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عزيزي cross من فمك أقولها لك هل رأيت المعنى الذي أتيت به أنت ؟ أين يحدد المترجم المعنى ؟ أليس في كلمتي slave و servant ؟ إذن للكلمة اليونانية معنى ذا أولوية عند هاتين المفردتين .. ما جعل أغلب المترجمين في مواقع الكتاب المقدس الانجليزية ( التي أتيت أنا ببعضها ) يضطرون إلى استخدام كلمة "خادم الرب" أو "عبد الرب" في الترجمة الانجليزية .. و لو كانت لكلمة "فتى" أولوية ( أو حتى استعمال معادل للترجمة ) لما تردد المترجمون في استخدام كلمة فتى في كل الترجمات ( خاصة الترجمات المستخدمة في المواقع الكبرى التي أتيت بها أنا ).

أما التفاسير الأخرى التي اعتقدت أنها تنسف شبهتي فهي على العكس تدعمها ... فالتفاسير تعمد إلى استبدال كلمة عبد بفتى كما تعلم.

----------

الأخ العزيز الحوت





			كان ياكل ويشرب وينام ويعطش ويجوع ويتعب ويبكى ويتألم ويصلي ويموت وووالخ !
كل هذا يا زميل خاص بالناحيه البشرية في السيد المسيح وليس في الناحيه الالهيه !
فلا تقدر ان ان تاخذ هذا الجانب فقط من السيد المسيح الخاص بالناحيه البشرية وتقول المسيح ليس الله !
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


و تعرف جيدا يا زميل أننا غضضنا النظر عن كل هذه النقاط مؤقتا مع أنها تسبب كثيرا من الجدل حول مسألة كون عيسى الها.

أعيد و أكرر أنا لم أتحدث عن ناسوت المسيح من صفات بشرية.






			دعني اضرب لك مثال بسيط واقرأ معي ما قاله الوحي عن السيد المسيح هنا :
لو 2: 52 واما يسوع فكان يتقدم في الحكمة والقامة والنعمة عند الله والناس.
ما تفعله انت انك تاخذ ايه مثل هذه التي تتكلم عن الجانب الانساني في السيد المسيح وتقول ان هذا معناه ان المسيح ليس هو الله !
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يا عزيزي الحوت أنا لم آخذ الجانب الانساني في هذا الموضوع حتى أنفي ألوهية المسيح ... قلت لك أنني غضضت النظر عن عدة مسائل ناسوتية و تحدثت في هذا الموضوع عن قضايا لا علاقة لها بالناسوت:

مسألة أن يقول المسيح: التعاليم التي أتيت بها ليست من عندي و لكن من عند الذي أرسلني.
ما دخل الناسوت بهذا ؟
مسألة أن يقول المسيح: أنا لا أستطيع أن أفعل من نفسي شيئا.
ما دخل الناسوت بهذا ؟
مسألة أن يقوم المسيح الليل كله بالصلاة لله.
ما دخل الناسوت بهذا ؟
مسألة أن يصف الكتاب المقدس المسيح بأنه عبد الله.
ما دخل الناسوت بهذا ؟
كل هذه المسائل تثير لدينا شكا بكون المسيح معادلا للأب أو أنه هو و الأب واحد بل تثير لدينا شكا ( بل يقينا ) بكونه الله أصلا.




			والسيد المسيح حينما كان يتكلم عن نفسه كان اليهود يعرفون جيدا ما يقوله حتى قالوا له :
فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بما أنك أثرت هذه النقطة فأنا أسألك:

هل قال له اليهود: فإنك و أنت انسان تقول عن نفسك أنك اله. ؟ لا طبعا ! . و لكن قالوا: فإنك و أنت انسان تجعل نفسك الها.

بينما أنت قلت: "كان اليهود يعرفون جيدا ما يقوله حتى قالوا له: ".

قالوا له تجعل نفسك و ليس تقول عن نفسك.

و هناك فرق كبير !

لأن لفظ "تجعل نفسك الها" قد يكون بالفعل و ليس بالقول .. و الفعل الذي يجعل به يسوع نفسه الها حسب معتقدات اليهود هو معجزاته الخارقة للعادة .. فهم رأوا معجزاته فخُيِّل لهم أنه يجعل نفسه الها.

و تعلم أننا كلانا نتفق على صحة معجزات يسوع .. و لكن نحن نقول إنها "ليست من نفسه" ( لا يستطيع أن يعمل من نفسه شيئا ) بل هي من عند الله. بينما أنتم تتخذون معجزاته منطلقا لتأليهه.




			السيد المسيح له كل المجد هو الكلمة (الإبن) متجسدا، هو ليس الأب وليس الروح القدس بل الكلمة متجسدا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هو ليس الأب ؟! .. أستميحك عذرا و لكن بدأ الغموض يكتنف تعبيرك ما إن عرفت أنك تناقض الآية "أنا و الأب واحد !".

هذا من جهة .. من جهة أخرى إذا كنت تقول عنه أنه ليس الأب فأنت تقول أنك تعبد شيئين منفصلين مثلا ؟.

-----------

الأخ العزيز اغريغوريوس




ومثال ياكد كلامي 
اذا كان هناك قائد لوحدة عسكرية ذاهب لوحدته و في الطريق انفجر اطار سيارتهو لم يجد من يساعده من العساكرفقام هو بنفسه و فك الاطار المنفجر و ركب الاطار الجديد 
هل عساكر الوحدة يستطيعوا ان لا يقدموا التحية الواجبة له
و يقولوا لا انت مش قائد الوحدة ده انت ميكانيكى
طبعا لا كونه استطاع تركيب اطار سيارته هذا لا ينفي كونه قائد وحدته في نفس الوقت
هكذا المسيح ايضا كونه اتخذ جسدا و اصبح عبدا مثلنا هذا لا ينفي كونه خالق الكون
المثل دة نسف الشبهة

أنقر للتوسيع...


تقصد أن قائد الوحدة العسكرية رغم أنه اضطر لتصليح العجلة ( التي هي من عمل المكانيكي ) فهذا لا يقتضي أن نعتبره ميكانيكي.

مثالك خطأ من عدة أوجه يا عزيزي و لا ينسف الشبهة في شيء.

أولا:

القائد العسكري "اضطر" لتصليح العجلة بنفسه .. و صفة الاضطرار لا تصح أن نصف بها الله تبارك و تعالى .. و أنت اعتمدت عليها في بناء مثالك.

ثانيا:

مثالك لا يصلح حتى لو كنا نتحدث عن مسألة أكل و شرب و يسوع و غيرها من حاجاته الناسوتية فما بالك و نحن نتحدث عن مسألة عبادته لله.

ثالثا:

سأعطيك الوجه الصحيح لمثالك أنت:

تخيل قائدين عسكريين بنفس الرتبة ( الابن و الأب متعادلان ).

الرائد ( أ )
الرائد ( ب )

و أمامهما مجموعة من الجنود يعرفون أن أ برتبة رائد و لكن لا يعرفون أن ب برتبة رائد أيضا.

الرائد أ يعطي تعاليمه للرائد ب أمام الجنود و يتركه مع الجنود.

الرائد ب يوصل التعاليم للجنود و لكن يحدث طارىء يقتضي تغيير تعليمة ما مثلا .. فيقترح عليه الجنود ذلك فيقول لهم "لا أستطيع أن أفعل شيئا من نفسي" و "تعاليمي ليست لي بل للذي أرسلني ( الرائد أ )".

فيقولون له: و ما رتبة حضرتك ؟

فيقول: رائد ( بنفس رتبة أ ) !!!

فيا أعزائي كونوا عادلين و لو مرة و قولوا لنا ما احتمال تصديق الجنود لكلام الرائد ب.

-------------

الأخ ana 100 100

أنت كما أعرفك دائما لا تتردد في الطعن في الترجمات و في كل مرة تقوم بتغليط معنى كامل لترجمة ما في المواضيع الأخرى و كأن الكتاب المقدس بناءا على أقوالك يجب أن تعاد ترجمته و بينما يجب رمي كل النسخ المتواجدة حاليا !!!.

و لكن هنا عذرا ! فالآيات الأخرى التي استشهدت بها استعمل فيها مفردة أخرى لمعنى "عبد" ثان لأنك تخالف الكلمة الأصلية التي أتى بها الأخ cross ... فأنت أتيتني بالآيات التي يكون فيها معنى عبد هو قن أو رق و ما إلى ذلك.

نبقى دائما مع التفسير الذي أتى به الأخ أغريغوريوس:
means= slave , servant , son , young man
و التفسير الذي أتى به الأخ cross:
Perhaps from G3817; a boy (as often beaten with impunity), or (by analogy) a girl, and (generally) a child; specifically a slave or servant (especially a minister to a king; and by eminence to God): - child, (-en), (man) , son, young man

تحية للجميع*


----------



## cross in ksa (25 أكتوبر 2008)

> عزيزي cross من فمك أقولها لك هل رأيت المعنى الذي أتيت به أنت ؟ أين يحدد المترجم المعنى ؟ أليس في كلمتي slave و servant ؟ إذن للكلمة اليونانية معنى ذا أولوية عند هاتين المفردتين .. ما جعل أغلب المترجمين في مواقع الكتاب المقدس الانجليزية ( التي أتيت أنا ببعضها ) يضطرون إلى استخدام كلمة "خادم الرب" أو "عبد الرب" في الترجمة الانجليزية .. و لو كانت لكلمة "فتى" أولوية ( أو حتى استعمال معادل للترجمة ) لما تردد المترجمون في استخدام كلمة فتى في كل الترجمات ( خاصة الترجمات المستخدمة في المواقع الكبرى التي أتيت بها أنا ).
> 
> 
> أما التفاسير الأخرى التي اعتقدت أنها تنسف شبهتي فهي على العكس تدعمها ... فالتفاسير تعمد إلى استبدال كلمة عبد بفتى كما تعلم.





هههههههههههههههههههههههه هذا فى راى اكبر افلاس فى العالم 

نأتى لم قلته وان كنت انت لم تقل اى شئ الى الان سوى كلام بلا دليل 

اولا ان مداخلتى طويله وانا اعرف انك حتى لم تقرئها لذا لم ترد عليها 



> عزيزي cross من فمك أقولها لك هل رأيت المعنى الذي أتيت به أنت ؟ أين يحدد المترجم المعنى ؟ أليس في كلمتي slave و servant ؟



انا اعلم تماما الشعور الذى تمر به 

G3816
παῖς
pais
paheece
Perhaps from G3817; a boy (as often beaten with impunity), or (by analogy) a girl, and (generally) a child;  specifically  slave or servant (especially a minister to a king; and by eminence to God): - child, maid (-en), (man) servant, son, young man.

الكلمه لها معانى كثيره حضرتك مسكت فى القشه لكى تنجو وهى كلمه slave  ولكن بنعمه المسيح سنرد على هذه الكلمه 


 son, young man. طبعا حضرتك لم تستطيع ان تقرا هذه الكلمات 

..





> ما جعل أغلب المترجمين في مواقع الكتاب المقدس الانجليزية ( التي أتيت أنا ببعضها ) يضطرون إلى استخدام كلمة "خادم الرب" أو "عبد الرب" في الترجمة الانجليزية .. و لو كانت لكلمة "فتى" أولوية ( أو حتى استعمال معادل للترجمة )



جهل حضرتك يفضحك  هل انت متاكد ان قرات مداخلتى لانك لو قراتها لما قلت هذا الكلام 

سأدعك فى عماك لكى يرى القارىء ويضحك 



> أما التفاسير الأخرى التي اعتقدت أنها تنسف شبهتي فهي على العكس تدعمها ... فالتفاسير تعمد إلى استبدال كلمة عبد بفتى كما تعلم.



طبعا حضرتك لم تستطيع ان تأخذ التفاسير وتناقشنى لانك لم تقرئها اصلن ولكن انا حبيت ابين كذبك وتدليسك حضرتك اصلن لو قرأت مداخلتى كنت ستعرف ان المفسرين نسفوا شبهتك 

نأتى لكلمه عبد هل هى  تعنى بأن المسيح ليس الله 

يا عزيزى المسيح قال عن نفسه اكثر من ذلك 


Mat 20:28  كما أن ابن الإنسان لم يأت ليخدم بل ليخدم وليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين».

 طوبى لاولئك العبيد الذين اذا جاء سيدهم يجدهم ساهرين.الحق اقول لكم انه يتمنطق ويتكئهم ويتقدم ويخدمهم.

فا المسيح جاء ليخدم حتى العبيد ولكن هل هذا يقلل منه ؟؟؟

المسيح قال انه جاء ليخدم وليس يخدم فقط بل ليبذل نفسه عن العبيد 

ههههه طبعا حضرتك هتتصدم يمكن حضرتك متعرفش يعنى ايه تضحيه 

مت 20 : 28  
 كانت الفدية هي المبلغ الذي يدفع لتحرير عبد رقيق من العبودية، وكثيرا ما ذكر الرب يسوع لتلاميذه أنه لابد أن يموت، ولكنه هنا يبين لهم لماذا ينبغي أن يموت، ليفدي جميع الناس من عبودية الخطية والموت. كان التلاميذ يظنون أنه مادام يسوع حيا، فإنه يقدر أن يخلصهم، ولكنه أعلن لهم أنه لا يخلصهم هم والعالم سوى موته.

BBE)  Even as the Son of man did not come to have servants, but to be a servant, and to give his life for the salvation of men. 

(CEV)  The Son of Man did not come to be a slave master, but a slave who will give his life to rescue many people. 

(EMTV)  just as the Son of Man did not come to be served, but to serve, and to give His life as a ransom for many." 


Mat 20:28  Even as the son of man,.... Meaning himself, the seed of the woman, the son of Abraham, and of David, according to the flesh; and whom he proposes as an example of humility, and as an argument to draw them off from their ambitious views of worldly grandeur, and from all thoughts of the Messiah's setting up a temporal kingdom; since he 

came not to be ministered unto by others; to be attended on in pomp and state, to have a numerous retinue about him, waiting upon him, and ministering to him; as is the case of the princes, and great men of the world; though he is Lord of all, and King of kings; 

but to minister; in the form of a servant unto others, going about from place to place to do good, both to the bodies and souls of men: he "came" forth from his Father, down from heaven, into this world, by his assumption of human nature, to "minister" in the prophetic office, by preaching the Gospel, and working miracles, in confirmation of it; and in the priestly office, one branch of which is expressed in the next clause, 

and to give his life a ransom for many: what he came to give was his life, which was his own, and than which nothing is more dear and precious: besides, his life was an uncommon one, being not only so useful to men, and entirely free from sin in itself, but was the life of the man Jesus, who is in union with the Son of God: this he came to "give", and did give into the hands of men, to the justice of God, and death itself; which giving, supposes it to be his own, and at his own disposal; was not forfeited by any act of his, nor was it forced from him, but freely laid down by him; and that as a "ransom", or redemption price for his people, to deliver them from the evil of sin, the bondage of Satan, the curses of a righteous law, from eternal death, and future wrath, and, in short, from all their enemies: which ransom price was paid "for" them in their room and stead, by Christ, as their substitute; who put himself in their legal place, and laid himself under obligation to pay their debts, and clear their scores, and redeem them from all their iniquities, and the evil consequences of them: and this he did "for many"; for as many as were ordained to eternal life; for as many as the Father gave unto him; for many out of every kindred, tongue, and people, and nation; but not for every individual of human nature; for many are not all.

(BBE)  For which is greater, the guest who is seated at a meal or the servant who is waiting on him? is it not the guest? but I am among you as a servant. 

ياريت يبقى حضرتك تناقش بطريقه اكاديميه وتاخد كلامى وتفنده


----------



## cross in ksa (25 أكتوبر 2008)

Joh 13:5  ثم صب ماء في مغسل وابتدأ يغسل أرجل التلاميذ ويمسحها بالمنشفة التي كان متزرا بها.
Joh 13:6  فجاء إلى سمعان بطرس. فقال له ذاك: «يا سيد أنت تغسل رجلي!»
Joh 13:7  أجاب يسوع: «لست تعلم أنت الآن ما أنا أصنع ولكنك ستفهم فيما بعد».
Joh 13:8  قال له بطرس: «لن تغسل رجلي أبدا!» أجابه يسوع: «إن كنت لا أغسلك فليس لك معي نصيب».

المسيح غسل ارجل التلاميذ يا رجل 



Joh 13:1-17  
Our Lord Jesus has a people in the world that are his own; he has purchased them, and paid dear for them, and he has set them apart for himself; they devote themselves to him as a peculiar people. Those whom Christ loves, he loves to the end. Nothing can separate a true believer from the love of Christ. We know not when our hour will come, therefore what we have to do in constant preparation for it, ought never to be undone. What way of access the devil has to men's hearts we cannot tell. But some sins are so exceedingly sinful, and there is so little temptation to them from the world and the flesh, that it is plain they are directly from Satan. Jesus washed his disciples' feet, that he might teach us to think nothing below us, wherein we may promote God's glory, and the good of our brethren. We must address ourselves to duty, and must lay aside every thing that would hinder us in what we have to do. Christ washed his disciples' feet, that he might signify to them the value of spiritual washing, and the cleansing of the soul from the pollutions of sin. Our Lord Jesus does many things of which even his own disciples do not for the present know the meaning, but they shall know afterward. We see in the end what was the kindness from events which seemed most cross. And it is not humility, but unbelief, to put away the offers of the gospel, as if too rich to be made to us, or too good news to be true. All those, and those only, who are spiritually washed by Christ, have a part in Christ. All whom Christ owns and saves, he justifies and sanctifies. Peter more than submits; he begs to be washed by Christ. How earnest he is for the purifying grace of the Lord Jesus, and the full effect of it, even upon his hands and head! Those who truly desire to be sanctified, desire to be sanctified throughout, to have the whole man, with all its parts and powers, made pure. The true believer is thus washed when he receives Christ for his salvation. See then what ought to be the daily care of those who through grace are in a justified state, and that is, to wash their feet; to cleanse themselves from daily guilt, and to watch against everything defiling. This should make us the more cautious. From yesterday's pardon, we should be strengthened against this day's temptation. And when hypocrites are discovered, it should be no surprise or cause of stumbling to us. Observe the lesson Christ here taught. Duties are mutual; we must both accept help from our brethren, and afford help to our brethren. When we see our Master serving, we cannot but see how ill it becomes us to domineer. And the same love which led Christ to ransom and reconcile his disciples when enemies, still influences him.



Joh 13:1-17  
It has generally been taken for granted by commentators that Christ's washing his disciples' feet, and the discourse that followed it, were the same night in which he was betrayed, and at the same sitting wherein he ate the passover and instituted the Lord's supper; but whether before the solemnity began, or after it was all over, or between the eating of the passover and the institution of the Lord's supper, they are not agreed. This evangelist, making it his business to gather up those passages which the others had omitted, industriously omits those which the others had recorded, which occasions some difficulty in putting them together. If it was then, we suppose that Judas went out (Joh_13:30) to get his men ready that were to apprehend the Lord Jesus in the garden. But Dr. Lightfoot is clearly of opinion that this was done and said, even all that is recorded to the end of ch. 14, not at the passover supper, for it is here said (Joh_13:1) to be before the feast of the passover, but at the supper in Bethany, two days before the passover (of which we read Mat_26:2-6), at which Mary the second time anointed Christ's head with the remainder of her box of ointment. Or, it might be at some other supper the night before the passover, not as that was in the house of Simon the leper, but in his own lodgings, where he had none but his disciples about him, and could be more free with them.
In these verses we have the story of Christ's washing his disciples' feet; it was an action of a singular nature; no miracle, unless we call it a miracle of humility. Mary had just anointed his head; now, lest his acceptance of this should look like taking state, he presently balances it with this act of abasement. But why would Christ do this? If the disciples' feet needed washing, they could wash them themselves; a wise man will not do a thing that looks odd and unusual, but for very good causes and considerations. We are sure that it was not in a humour or a frolic that this was done; no, the transaction was very solemn, and carried on with a great deal of seriousness; and four reasons are here intimated why Christ did this: - 1. That he might testify his love to his disciples, Joh_13:1, Joh_13:2. 2. That he might give an instance of his own voluntary humility and condescension, Joh_13:3-5. 3. That he might signify to them spiritual washing, which is referred to in his discourse with Peter, Joh_13:6-11. 4. That he might set them an example, Joh_13:12-17. And the opening of these four reasons will take in the exposition of the whole story.
I. Christ washed his disciples' feet that he might give a proof of that great love wherewith he loved them; loved them to the end, Joh_13:1, Joh_13:2.
1. It is here laid down as an undoubted truth that our Lord Jesus, having loved his own that were in the world, loved them to the end, Joh_13:1.
(1.) This is true of the disciples that were his immediate followers, in particular the twelve. These were his own in the world, his family, his school, his bosom-friends. Children he had none to call his own, but he adopted them, and took them as his own. He had those that were his own in the other world, but he left them for a time, to look after his own in this world. These he loved, he called them into fellowship with himself, conversed familiarly with them, was always tender of them, and of their comfort and reputation. He allowed them to be very free with him, and bore with their infirmities. He loved them to the end, continued his love to them as long as he lived, and after his resurrection; he never took away his loving kindness. Though there were some persons of quality that espoused his cause, he did not lay aside his old friends, to make room for new ones, but still stuck to his poor fishermen. They were weak and defective in knowledge and grace, dull and forgetful; and yet, though he reproved them often, he never ceased to love them and take care of them.
(2.) It is true of all believers, for these twelve patriarchs were the representatives of all the tribes of God's spiritual Israel. Note, [1.] Our Lord Jesus has a people in the world that are his own, - his own, for they were given him by the Father, he has purchased them, and paid dearly for them, and he has set them apart for himself, - his own, for they have devoted themselves to him as a peculiar people. His own; where his own were spoken of that received him not, it is tous idious - his own persons, as a man's wife and children are his own, to whom he stands in a constant relation. [2.] Christ has a cordial love for his own that are in the world. He did love them with a love of goodwill when he gave himself for their redemption. He does love them with a love of complacency when he admits them into communion with himself. Though they are in this world, a world of darkness and distance, of sin and corruption, yet he loves them. He was now going to his own in heaven, the spirits of just men made perfect there; but he seems most concerned for his own on earth, because they most needed his care: the sickly child is most indulged. [3.] Those whom Christ loves he loves to the end; he is constant in his love to his people; he rests in his love. He loves with an everlasting love (Jer_31:3), from everlasting in the counsels of it to everlasting in the consequences of it. Nothing can separate a believer from the love of Christ; he loves his own, eis telos - unto perfection, for he will perfect what concerns them, will bring them to that world where love is perfect.
2. Christ manifested his love to them by washing their feet, as that good woman (Luk_7:38) showed her love to Christ by washing his feet and wiping them. Thus he would show that as his love to them was constant so it was condescending, - that in prosecution of the designs of it he was willing to humble himself, - and that the glories of his exalted state, which he was now entering upon, should be no obstruction at all to the favour he bore to his chosen; and thus he would confirm the promise he had made to all the saints that he would make them sit down to meat, and would come forth and serve them (Luk_12:37), would put honour upon them as great and surprising as for a lord to serve his servants. The disciples had just now betrayed the weakness of their love to him, in grudging the ointment that was poured upon his head (Mat_26:8), yet he presently gives this proof of his love to them. Our infirmities are foils to Christ's kindnesses, and set them off.
3. He chose this time to do it, a little before his last passover, for two reasons: - 
(1.) Because now he knew that his hour was come, which he had long expected, when he should depart out of this world to the Father. Observe here, [1.] The change that was to pass over our Lord Jesus; he must depart. This began at his death, but was completed at his ascension. As Christ himself, so all believers, by virtue of their union with him, when they depart out of the world, are absent from the body, go to the Father, are present with the Lord. It is a departure out of the world, this unkind, injurious world, this faithless, treacherous world - this world of labour, toil, and temptation - this vale of tears; and it is a going to the Father, to the vision of the Father of spirits, and the fruition of him as ours. [2.] The time of this change: His hour was come. It is sometimes called his enemies' hour (Luk_22:53), the hour of their triumph; sometimes his hour, the hour of his triumph, the hour he had had in his eye all along. The time of his sufferings was fixed to an hour, and the continuance of them but for an hour. [3.] His foresight of it: He knew that his hour was come; he knew from the beginning that it would come, and when, but now he knew that it was come. We know not when our hour will come, and therefore what we have to do in habitual preparation for it ought never to be undone; but, when we know by the harbingers that our hour is come, we must vigorously apply ourselves to an actual preparation, as our Master did, 2Pe_3:14. Now it was in the immediate foresight of his departure that he washed his disciples' feet; that, as his own head was anointed just now against the day of his burial, so their feet might be washed against the day of their consecration by the descent of the Holy Ghost fifty days after, as the priests were washed, Lev_8:6. When we see our day approaching, we should do what good we can to those we leave behind.
(2.) Because the devil had now put it into the heart of Judas to betray him, Joh_13:2. These words in a parenthesis may be considered, [1.] As tracing Judas's treason to its origin; it was a sin of such a nature that it evidently bore the devil's image and super******ion. What way of access the devil has to men's hearts, and by what methods he darts in his suggestions, and mingles them undiscerned with those thoughts which are the natives of the heart, we cannot tell. But there are some sins in their own nature so exceedingly sinful, and to which there is so little temptation from the world and the flesh, that it is plain Satan lays the egg of them in a heart disposed to be the nest to hatch them in. For Judas to betray such a master, to betray him so cheaply and upon no provocation, was such downright enmity to God as could not be forged but by Satan himself, who thereby thought to ruin the Redeemer's kingdom, but did in fact ruin his own. [2.] As intimating a reason why Christ now washed his disciples' feet. First, Judas being now resolved to betray him, the time of his departure could not be far off; if this matter be determined, it is easy to infer with St. Paul, I am now ready to be offered. Note, The more malicious we perceive our enemies to be against us, the more industrious we should be to prepare for the worst that may come. Secondly, Judas being now got into the snare, and the devil aiming at Peter and the rest of them (Luk_22:31), Christ would fortify his own against him. If the wolf has seized one of the flock, it is time for the shepherd to look well to the rest. Antidotes must be stirring, when the infection is begun. Dr. Lightfoot observes that the disciples had learned of Judas to murmur at the anointing of Christ; compare Joh_12:4, etc. with Mat_26:8. Now, lest those that had learned that of him should learn worse, he fortifies them by a lesson of humility against his most dangerous assaults. Thirdly, Judas, who was now plotting to betray him, was one of the twelve. Now Christ would hereby show that he did not design to cast them all off for the faults of one. Though one of their college had a devil, and was a traitor, yet they should fare never the worse for that. Christ loves his church though there are hypocrites in it, and had still a kindness for his disciples though there was a Judas among them and he knew it.
II. Christ washed his disciples' feet that he might give an instance of his own wonderful humility, and show how lowly and condescending he was, and let all the world know how low he could stoop in love to his own. This is intimated, Joh_13:3-5. Jesus knowing, and now actually considering, and perhaps discoursing of, his honours as Mediator, and telling his friends that the Father had given all things into his hand, rises from supper, and, to the great surprise of the company, who wondered what he was going to do, washed his disciples' feet.
1. Here is the rightful advancement of the Lord Jesus. Glorious things are here said of Christ as Mediator.
(1.) The Father had given all things into his hands; had given him a propriety in all, and a power over all, as possessor of heaven and earth, in pursuance of the great designs of his undertaking; see Mat_11:27. The accommodation and arbitration of all matters in variance between God and man were committed into his hands as the great umpire and referee; and the administration of the kingdom of God among men, in all the branches of it, was committed to him; so that all acts, both of government and judgment, were to pass through his hands; he is heir of all things.
(2.) He came from God. This implies that he was in the beginning with God, and had a being and glory, not only before he was born into this world, but before the world itself was born; and that when he came into the world he came as God's ambassador, with a commission from him. He came from God as the son of God, and the sent of God. The Old Testament prophets were raised up and employed for God, but Christ came directly from him.
(3.) He went to God, to be glorified with him with the same glory which he had with God from eternity. That which comes from God shall go to God; those that are born from heaven are bound for heaven. As Christ came from God to be an agent for him on earth, so he went to God to be an agent for us in heaven; and it is a comfort to us to think how welcome he was there: he was brought near to the Ancient of days, Dan_7:13. And it was said to him, Sit thou at my right hand, Psa_110:1.
(4.) He knew all this; was not like a prince in the cradle, that knows nothing of the honour he is born to, or like Moses, who wist not that his face shone; no, he had a full view of all the honours of his exalted state, and yet stooped thus low. But how does this come in here? [1.] As an inducement to him now quickly to leave what lessons and legacies he had to leave to his disciples, because his hour was now come when he must take his leave of them, and be exalted above that familiar converse which he now had with them, Joh_13:1. [2.] It may come in as that which supported him under his sufferings, and carried him cheerfully through this sharp encounter. Judas was now betraying him, and he knew it, and knew what would be the consequence of it; yet, knowing also that he came from God and went to God, he did not draw back, but went on cheerfully. [3.] It seems to come in as a foil to his condescension, to make it the more admirable. The reasons of divine grace are sometimes represented in ******ure as strange and surprising (as Isa_57:17, Isa_57:18; Hos_2:13, Hos_2:14); so here, that is given as an inducement to Christ to stoop which should rather have been a reason for his taking state; for God's thoughts are not as ours. Compare with this those passages which preface the most signal instances of condescending grace with the displays of divine glory, as Psa_68:4, Psa_68:5; Isa_57:15; Isa_66:1, Isa_66:2.
2. Here is the voluntary abasement of our Lord Jesus notwithstanding this. Jesus knowing his own glory as God, and his own authority and power as Mediator, one would think it should follow, He rises from supper, lays aside his ordinary garments, calls for robes, bids them keep their distance, and do him homage; but no, quite the contrary, when he considered this he gave the greatest instance of humility. Note, A well-grounded assurance of heaven and happiness, instead of puffing a man up with pride, will make and keep him very humble. Those that would be found conformable to Christ, and partakers of his Spirit, must study to keep their minds low in the midst of the greatest advancements. Now that which Christ humbled himself to was to wash his disciples' feet.
(1.) The action itself was mean and servile, and that which servants of the lowest rank were employed in. Let thine handmaid (saith Abigail) be a servant to wash the feet of the servants of my lord; let me be in the meanest employment, 1Sa_25:41. If he had washed their hands or faces, it had been great condescension (Elisha poured water on the hands of Elijah, 2Ki_3:11); but for Christ to stoop to such a piece of drudgery as this may well excite our admiration. Thus he would teach us to think nothing below us wherein we may be serviceable to God's glory and the good of our brethren.
(2.) The condescension was so much the greater that he did this for his own disciples, who in themselves were of a low and despicable condition, not curious about their bodies; their feet, it is likely, were seldom washed, and therefore very dirty. In relation to him, they were his scholars, his servants, and such as should have washed his feet, whose dependence was upon him, and their expectations from him. Many of great spirits otherwise will do a mean thing to curry favour with their superiors; they rise by stooping, and climb by cringing; but for Christ to do this to his disciples could be no act of policy nor complaisance, but pure humility.
(3.) He rose from supper to do it. Though we translate it (Joh_13:2) supper being ended, it might be better read, there being a supper made, or he being at supper, for he sat down again (Joh_13:12), and we find him dipping a sop (Joh_13:26), so that he did it in the midst of his meal, and thereby taught us, [1.] Not to reckon it a disturbance, nor any just cause of uneasiness, to be called from our meal to do God or our brother any real service, esteeming the discharge of our duty more than our necessary food, Joh_4:34. Christ would not leave his preaching to oblige his nearest relations (Mar_3:33), but would leave his supper to show his love to his disciples. [2.] Not to be over nice about our meat. It would have turned many a squeamish stomach to wash dirty feet at supper-time; but Christ did it, not that we might learn to be rude and slovenly (cleanliness and godliness will do well together), but to teach us not to be curious, not to indulge, but mortify, the delicacy of the appetite, giving good manners their due place, and no more.
(4.) He put himself into the garb of a servant, to do it: he laid aside his loose and upper garments, that he might apply himself to this service the more expeditely. We must address ourselves to duty as those that are resolved not to take state, but to take pains; we must divest ourselves of every thing that would either feed our pride or hang in our way and hinder us in what we have to do, must gird up the loins of our mind, as those that in earnest buckle to business.
(5.) He did it with all the humble ceremony that could be, went through all the parts of the service distinctly, and passed by none of them; he did it as if he had been used thus to serve; did it himself alone, and had none to minister to him in it. He girded himself with the towel, as servants throw a napkin on their arm, or put an apron before them; he poured water into the basin out of the water-pots that stood by (Joh_2:6), and then washed their feet; and, to complete the service, wiped them. Some think that he did not wash the feet of them all, but only four or five of them, that being thought sufficient to answer the end; but I see nothing to countenance this conjecture, for in other places where he did make a difference it is taken notice of; and his washing the feet of them all, without exception, teaches us a catholic and extensive charity to all Christ's disciples, even the least.
(6.) Nothing appears to the contrary but that he washed the feet of Judas among the rest, for he was present, Joh_13:26. It is the character of a widow indeed that she had washed the saints' feet (1Ti_5:10), and there is some comfort in this; but the blessed Jesus here washed the feet of a sinner, the worst of sinners, the worst to him, who was at this time contriving to betray him.
Many interpreters consider Christ's washing his disciples' feet as a representation of his whole undertaking. He knew that he was equal with God, and all things were his; and yet he rose from his table in glory, laid aside his robes of light, girded himself with our nature, took upon him the form of a servant, came not to be ministered to, but to minister, poured out his blood, poured out his soul unto death, and thereby prepared a laver to wash us from our sins, Rev_1:5.
III. Christ washed his disciples' feet that he might signify to them spiritual washing, and the cleansing of the soul from the pollutions of sin. This is plainly intimated in his discourse with Peter upon it, Joh_13:6-11, in which we may observe,
1. The surprise Peter was in when he saw his Master go about this mean service (Joh_13:6): Then cometh he to Simon Peter, with his towel and basin, and bids him put out his feet to be washed. Chrysostom conjectures that he first washed the feet of Judas, who readily admitted the honour, and was pleased to see his Master so disparage himself. It is most probable that when he went about this service (which is all that is meant by his beginning to wash, Joh_13:5) he took Peter first, and that the rest would not have suffered it, if they had not first heard it explained in what passed between Christ and Peter. Whether Christ came first to Peter or no, when he did come to him, Peter was startled at the proposal: Lord (saith he) dost thou wash my feet? Here is an emphasis to be laid upon the persons, thou and me; and the placing of the words is observable, su mou - what, thou mine? Tu mihi lavas pedes? Quid est tu? Quid est mihi? Cogitanda sunt potius quam dicenda - Dost thou wash my feet? What is it thou? What to me? These things are rather to be contemplated than uttered. - Aug. in loc. What thou, our Lord and Master, whom we know and believe to be the Son of God, and Saviour and ruler of the world, do this for me, a worthless worm of the earth, a sinful man, O Lord? Shall those hands wash my feet which with a touch have cleansed lepers, given sight to the blind, and raised the dead? So Theophylact, and from him Dr. Taylor. Very willingly would Peter have taken the basin and towel, and washed his Master's feet, and been proud of the honour, Luk_17:7, Luk_17:8. “This had been natural and regular; for my Master to wash my feet is such a solecism as never was; such a paradox as I cannot understand. Is this the manner of men?” Note, Christ's condescensions, especially his condescensions to us, wherein we find ourselves taken notice of by his grace, are justly the matter of our admiration, Joh_14:22. Who am I, Lord God? And what is my father's house?
2. The immediate satisfaction Christ gave to this question of surprise. This was at least sufficient to silence his objections (Joh_13:7): What I do, thou knowest not now, but thou shalt know hereafter. Here are two reasons why Peter must submit to what Christ was doing: - 
(1.) Because he was at present in the dark concerning it, and ought not to oppose what he did not understand, but acquiesce in the will and wisdom of one who could give a good reason for all he said and did. Christ would teach Peter an implicit obedience: “What I do thou knowest not now, and therefore art no competent judge of it, but must believe it is well done because I do it.” Note, Consciousness to ourselves of the darkness we labour under, and our inability to judge of what God does, should make us sparing and modest in our censures of his proceedings; see Heb_11:8.
(2.) Because there was something considerable in it, of which he should hereafter know the meaning: “Thou shalt know hereafter what need thou hast of being washed, when thou shalt be guilty of the heinous sin of denying me;” so some. “Thou shalt know, when, in the discharge of the office of an apostle, thou wilt be employed in washing off from those under thy charge the sins and defilements of their earthly affections;” so Dr. Hammond. Note, [1.] Our Lord Jesus does many things the meaning of which even his own disciples do not for the present know, but they shall know afterwards. What he did when he became man for us and what he did when he became a worm and no man for us, what he did when he lived our life and what he did when he laid it down, could not be understood till afterwards, and then it appeared that it behoved him, Heb_2:17. Subsequent providences explain preceding ones; and we see afterwards what was the kind tendency of events that seemed most cross; and the way which we thought was about proved the right way. [2.] Christ's washing his disciples' feet had a significancy in it, which they themselves did not understand till afterwards, when Christ explained it to be a specimen of the laver of regeneration, and till the Spirit was poured out upon them from on high. We must let Christ take his own way, both in ordinances and providences, and we shall find in the issue it was the best way.
3. Peter's peremptory refusal, notwithstanding this, to let Christ wash his feet (Joh_13:8): Thou shalt by no means wash my feet; no, never. So it is in the original. It is the language of a fixed resolution. Now, (1.) Here was a show of humility and modesty. Peter herein seemed to have, and no doubt he really had, a great respect for his Master, as he had, Luk_5:8. Thus many are beguiled of their reward in a voluntary humility (Col_2:18, Col_2:23), such a self-denial as Christ neither appoints nor accepts; for, (2.) Under this show of humility there was a real contradiction to the will of the Lord Jesus: “I will wash thy feet,” saith Christ; “But thou never shalt,” saith Peter, “it is not a fitting thing;” so making himself wiser than Christ. It is not humility, but infidelity, to put away the offers of the gospel, as if too rich to be made to us or too good news to be true.
4. Christ's insisting upon his offer, and a good reason given to Peter why he should accept it: If I wash thee not, thou hast no part with me. This may be taken, (1.) As a severe caution against disobedience: “If I wash thee not, if thou continue refractory, and wilt not comply with thy Master's will in so small a matter, thou shalt not be owned as one of my disciples, but be justly discarded and cashiered for not observing orders.” Thus several of the ancients understand it; if Peter will make himself wiser than his Master, and dispute the commands he ought to obey, he does in effect renounce his allegiance, and say, as they did, What portion have we in David, in the Son of David? And so shall his doom be, he shall have no part in him. Let him use no more manners than will do him good, for to obey is better than sacrifice, 1Sa_15:22. Or, (2.) As a declaration of the necessity of spiritual washing; and so I think it is to be understood: “If I wash not thy soul from the pollution of sin, thou hast no part with me, no interest in me, no communion with me, no benefit by me.” Note, All those, and those only, that are spiritually washed by Christ, have a part in Christ. [1.] To have a part in Christ, or with Christ, has all the happiness of a Christian bound up in it, to be partakers of Christ (Heb_3:14), to share in those inestimable privileges which result from a union with him and relation to him. It is that good part the having of which is the one thing needful. [2.] It is necessary to our having a part in Christ that he wash us. All those whom Christ owns and saves he justifies and sanctifies, and both are included in his washing them. We cannot partake of his glory if we partake not of his merit and righteousness, and of his Spirit and grace.
5. Peter's more than submission, his earnest request, to be washed by Christ, Joh_13:9. If this be the meaning of it, Lord, wash not my feet only, but also my hands and my head. How soon is Peter's mind changed! When the mistake of his understanding was rectified, the corrupt resolution of his will was soon altered. Let us therefore not be peremptory in any resolve (except in our resolve to follow Christ), because we may soon see cause to retract it, but cautious in taking up a purpose we will be tenacious of. Observe,
(1.) How ready Peter is to recede from what he had said: “Lord, what a fool was I to speak such a hasty word!” Now that the washing of him appeared to be an act of Christ's authority and grace he admits it; but disliked when it seemed only an act of humiliation. Note, [1.] Good men, when they see their error, will not be loth to recant it. [2.] Sooner or later, Christ will bring all to be of his mind.
(2.) How importunate he is for the purifying grace of the Lord Jesus, and the universal influence of it, even upon his hands and head. Note, A divorce from Christ, and an exclusion from having a part in him, is the most formidable evil in the eyes of all that are enlightened, for the fear of which they will be persuaded to any thing. And for fear of this we should be earnest with God in prayer, that he will wash us, will justify and sanctify us. “Lord, that I may not be cut off from thee, make me fit for thee, by the washing of regeneration. Lord, wash not my feet only from the gross pollutions that cleave to them, but also my hands and my head from the spots which they have contracted, and the undiscerned filth which proceeds by perspiration from the body itself.” Note, Those who truly desire to be sanctified desire to be sanctified throughout, and to have the whole man, with all its parts and powers, purified, 1Th_5:23.
6. Christ's further explication of this sign, as it represented spiritual washing.
(1.) With reference to his disciples that were faithful to him (Joh_13:10): He that is washed all over in the bath (as was frequently practised in those countries), when he returns to his house, needeth not save to wash his feet, his hands and head having been washed, and he having only dirtied his feet in walking home. Peter had gone from one extreme to the other. At first he would not let Christ wash his feet; and now he overlooks what Christ had done for him in his baptism, and what was signified thereby, and cries out to have his hands and head washed. Now Christ directs him into the meaning; he must have his feet washed, but not his hands and head. [1.] See here what is the comfort and privilege of such as are in a justified state; they are washed by Christ, and are clean every whit, that is, they are graciously accepted of God, as if they were so; and, though they offend, yet they need not, upon their repentance, be again put into a justified state, for then should they often be baptized. The evidence of a justified state may be clouded, and the comfort of it suspended, when yet the charter of it is not vacated or taken away. Though we have occasion to repent daily, God's gifts and callings are without repentance. The heart may be swept and garnished, and yet still remain the devil's palace; but, if it be washed, it belongs to Christ, and he will not lose it. [2.] See what ought to be the daily care of those who through grace are in a justified state, and that is to wash their feet; to cleanse themselves from the guilt they contract daily through infirmity and inadvertence, by the renewed exercise of repentance, with a believing application of the virtue of Christ's blood. We must also wash our feet by constant watchfulness against every thing that is defiling, for we must cleanse our way, and cleanse our feet by taking heed thereto, Psa_119:9. The priests, when they were consecrated, were washed with water; and, though they did not need afterwards to be so washed all over, yet, whenever they went in to minister, they must wash their feet and hands at the laver, on pain of death, Exo_30:19, Exo_30:20. The provision made for our cleansing should not make us presumptuous, but the more cautious. I have washed my feet, how shall I defile them? From yesterday's pardon, we should fetch an argument against this day's temptation.
(2.) With reflection upon Judas: And you are clean, but not all, Joh_13:10, Joh_13:11. He pronounces his disciples clean, clean through the word he had spoken to them, Joh_15:3. He washed them himself, and then said, You are clean; but he excepts Judas: not all; they were all baptized, even Judas, yet not all clean; many have the sign that have not the thing signified. Note, [1.] Even among those who are called disciples of Christ, and profess relation to him, there are some who are not clean, Pro_30:12. [2.] The Lord knows those that are his, and those that are not, 2Ti_2:19. The eye of Christ can separate between the precious and the vile, the clean and the unclean. [3.] When those that have called themselves disciples afterwards prove traitors, their apostasy at last is a certain evidence of their hypocrisy all along. [4.] Christ sees it necessary to let his disciples know that they are not all clean; that we may all be jealous over ourselves (Is it I? Lord, is it I that am among the clean, yet not clean?) and that, when hypocrites are discovered, it may be no surprise nor stumbling to us.
IV. Christ washed his disciples' feet to set before us an example. This explication he gave of what he had done, when he had done it, Joh_13:12-17. Observe,
1. With what solemnity he gave an account of the meaning of what he had done (Joh_13:12): After he had washed their feet, he said, Know you what I have done?
(1.) He adjourned the explication till he had finished the transaction, [1.] To try their submission and implicit obedience. What he did they should not know till afterwards, that they might learn to acquiesce in his will when they could not give a reason for it. [2.] Because it was proper to finish the riddle before he unriddled it. Thus, as to his whole undertaking, when his sufferings were finished, when he had resumed the garments of his exalted state and was ready to sit down again, then he opened the understandings of his disciples, and poured out his Spirit, Luk_24:45, Luk_24:46.
(2.) Before he explained it, he asked them if they could construe it: Know you what I have done to you? He put this question to them, not only to make them sensible of their ignorance, and the need they had to be instructed (as Zec_4:5, Zec_4:13, Knowest thou not what these be? and I said, No, my Lord), but to raise their desires and expectations of instruction: “I would have you know, and, if you will give attention, I will tell you.” Note, It is the will of Christ that sacramental signs should be explained, and that his people should be acquainted with the meaning of them; otherwise, though ever so significant, to those who know not the thing signified they are insignificant. Hence they are directed to ask, What mean you by this service? Exo_12:26.
2. Upon what he grounds that which he had to say (Joh_13:13): “You call me Master and Lord, you give me those titles, in speaking of me, in speaking to me, and you say well, for so I am; you are in the relation of scholars to me, and I do the part of a master to you.” Note, (1.) Jesus Christ is our Master and Lord; he that is our Redeemer and Saviour is, in order to that, our Lord and Master. He is our Master, didaskalos - our teacher and instructor in all necessary truths and rules, as a prophet revealing to us the will of God. He is our Lord, kurios - our ruler and owner, that has authority over us and propriety in us. (2.) It becomes the disciples of Christ to call him Master and Lord, not in compliment, but in reality; not by constraint, but with delight. Devout Mr. Herbert, when he mentioned the name of Christ, used to add, my Master; and thus expresses himself concerning it in one of his poems:
How sweetly doth my Master sound, my Master!
As ambergris leaves a rich scent unto the taster,
So do these words a sweet content, an oriental fragrancy, my Master.
(3.) Our calling Christ Master and Lord is an obligation upon us to receive and observe the instruction he gives us. Christ would thus pre-engage their obedience to a command that was displeasing to flesh and blood. If Christ be our Master and Lord, be so by our own consent, and we have often called him so, we are bound in honour and honesty to be observant of him.
3. The lesson which he hereby taught: You also ought to wash one another's feet, Joh_13:14.
(1.) Some have understood this literally, and have thought these words amount to the institution of a standing ordinance in the church; that Christians should, in a solemn religious manner, wash one another's feet, in token of their condescending love to one another. St. Ambrose took it so, and practised it in the church of Milan. St. Austin saith that those Christians who did not do it with their hands, yet (he hoped) did it with their hearts in humility; but he saith, It is much better to do it with the hands also, when there is occasion, as 1Ti_5:10. What Christ has done Christians should not disdain to do. Calvin saith that the pope, in the annual observance of this ceremony on Thursday in the passion week, is rather Christ's ape than his follower, for the duty enjoined, in conformity to Christ, was mutual: Wash one another's feet. And Jansenius saith, It is done, Frigidè et dissimiliter - Frigidly, and unlike the primitive model.
(2.) But doubtless it is to be understood figuratively; it is an instructive sign, but not sacramental, as the eucharist. This was a parable to the eye; and three things our Master hereby designed to teach us: - [1.] A humble condescension. We must learn of our Master to be lowly in heart (Mat_11:29), and walk with all lowliness; we must think meanly of ourselves and respectfully of our brethren, and deem nothing below us but sin; we must say of that which seems mean, but has a tendency to the glory of God and our brethren's good, as David (2Sa_6:22), If this be to be vile, I will be yet more vile. Christ had often taught his disciples humility, and they had forgotten the lesson; but now he teaches them in such a way as surely they could never forget. [2.] A condescension to be serviceable. To wash one another's feet is to stoop to the meanest offices of love, for the real good and benefit one of another, as blessed Paul, who, though free from all, made himself servant of all; and the blessed Jesus, who came not to be ministered unto, but to minister. We must not grudge to take care and pains, and to spend time, and to diminish ourselves for the good of those to whom we are not under any particular obligations, even of our inferiors, and such as are not in a capacity of making us any requital. Washing the feet after travelling contributes both to the decency of the person and to his ease, so that to wash one another's feet is to consult both the credit and the comfort one of another, to do what we can both to advance our brethren's reputation and to make their minds easy. See 1Co_10:24; Heb_6:10. The duty is mutual; we must both accept help from our brethren and afford help to our brethren. [3.] A serviceableness to the sanctification one of another: You ought to wash one another's feet, from the pollutions of sin. Austin takes it in this sense, and many others. We cannot satisfy for one another's sins, this is peculiar to Christ, but we may help to purify one another from sin. We must in the first place wash ourselves; this charity must begin at home (Mat_7:5), but it must not end there; we must sorrow for the failings and follies of our brethren, much more for their gross pollutions (1Co_5:2), must wash our brethren's polluted feet in tears. We must faithfully reprove them, and do what we can to bring them to repentance (Gal_6:1), and we must admonish them, to prevent their falling into the mire; this is washing their feet.
4. Here is the ratifying and enforcing of this command from the example of what Christ had now done: If I your Lord and Master have done it to you, you ought to do it to one another. He shows the cogency of this argument in two things: - 
(1.) I am your Master, and you are my disciples, and therefore you ought to learn of me (Joh_13:15); for in this, as in other things, I have given you an example, that you should do to others as I have done to you. Observe, [1.] What a good teacher Christ is. He teaches by example as well as doctrine, and for this end came into this world, and dwelt among us, that he might set us a copy of all those graces and duties which his holy religion teaches; and it is a copy without one false stroke. Hereby he made his own laws more intelligible and honourable. Christ is a commander like Gideon, who said to his soldiers, Look on me, and do likewise (Jdg_7:17); like Abimelech, who said, What you have seen me do, make haste and do as I have done (Jdg_9:48); and like Caesar, who called his soldiers, not milites - soldiers, but, commilitones - fellow-soldiers, and whose usual word was, not Ite illue, but Venite huc; not Go, but Come. [2.] What good scholars we must be. We must do as he hath done; for therefore he gave us a copy, that we should write after it, that we might be as he was in this world (1Jo_4:17), and walk as he walked, 1Jo_2:6. Christ's example herein is to be followed by ministers in particular, in whom the graces of humility and holy love should especially appear, and by the exercise thereof they effectually serve the interests of their Master and the ends of their ministry. When Christ sent his apostles abroad as his agents, it was with this charge, that they should not take state upon them, nor carry things with a high hand, but become all things to all men, 1Co_9:22. What I have done to your dirty feet that do you to the polluted souls of sinners; wash them. Some who suppose this to have been done at the passover supper think it intimates a rule in admitting communicants to the Lord's-supper, to see that they be first washed and cleansed by reformation and a blameless conversation, and then take them in to compass God's altar. But all Christians likewise are here taught to condescend to each other in love, and to do it as Christ did it, unasked, unpaid; we must not be mercenary in the services of love, nor do them with reluctancy.
(2.) I am your Master, and you are my disciples, and therefore you cannot think it below you to do that, how mean soever it may seem, which you have seen me do, for (Joh_13:16) the servant is not greater than his Lord, neither he that is sent, though sent with all the pomp and power of an ambassador, greater than he that sent him. Christ had urged this (Mat_10:24, Mat_10:25) as a reason why they should not think it strange if they suffered as he did; here he urges it as a reason why they should not think it much to humble themselves as he did. What he did not think a disparagement to him, they must not think a disparagement to them. Perhaps the disciples were inwardly disgusted at this precept of washing one another's feet, as inconsistent with the dignity they expected shortly to be preferred to. To obviate such thoughts, Christ reminds them of their place as his servants; they were not better men than their Master, and what was consistent with his dignity was much more consistent with theirs. If he was humble and condescending, it ill became them to be proud and assuming. Note, [1.] We must take good heed to ourselves, lest Christ's gracious condescensions to us, and advancements of us, through the corruption of nature occasion us to entertain high thoughts of ourselves or low thoughts of him. We need to be put in mind of this, that we are not greater than our Lord. [2.] Whatever our Master was pleased to condescend to in favour to us, we should much more condescend to in conformity to him. Christ, by humbling himself, has dignified humility, and put an honour upon it, and obliged his followers to think nothing below them but sin. We commonly say to those who disdain to do such or such a thing, As good as you have done it, and been never the worse thought of; and true indeed it is, if our Master has done it. When we see our Master serving, we cannot but see how ill it becomes us to be domineering.


----------



## michael funky (25 أكتوبر 2008)

+++سلام و نعمة المسيح+++ الاخ المبارك عضو مؤقت. هو حضرتك تقوم بتقديم ألغاز و تقو م بحلها؟؟؟!!!!:a82: و ارجوك بلاش اسلوب الاستذكاء ده معنا. لاننا بنعمة الله نستطيع الاجابة على جميع ما تطرحه من اسئلة.(اللف و الدوران)و تأمل معى هذة الاّيه (و اله السلام نفسه يقدسكم بالتمام و لتحفظ روحكم و نفسكم و جسدكم كاملة بلا لوم عند مجىء ربنا يسوع المسيح)(1تس22:5). شكرا جزيلا و ربنا يبارك الجميع+++:smi107::sami73:


----------



## اغريغوريوس (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*



تقصد أن قائد الوحدة العسكرية رغم أنه اضطر لتصليح العجلة ( التي هي من عمل المكانيكي ) فهذا لا يقتضي أن نعتبره ميكانيكي.

مثالك خطأ من عدة أوجه يا عزيزي و لا ينسف الشبهة في شيء.

أولا:

القائد العسكري "اضطر" لتصليح العجلة بنفسه .. و صفة الاضطرار لا تصح أن نصف بها الله تبارك و تعالى .. و أنت اعتمدت عليها في بناء مثالك.

ثانيا:

مثالك لا يصلح حتى لو كنا نتحدث عن مسألة أكل و شرب و يسوع و غيرها من حاجاته الناسوتية فما بالك و نحن نتحدث عن مسألة عبادته لله.

أنقر للتوسيع...

**شئ مضحك اخي عضو مؤقت*
*المثل بيوضح ان القائد العظيم الذي تنازل من مرتبتة واخد صورة تشبة الميكانيكي لم يتغير رتبتة الي ميكاتنيكي تحاول ان تحور القصة انا بديك مثال يشبه يعني هل القصة حقيقية دية مثال علشان تفهم *

*سؤالي ليك هل تغيرت رتبتة لما اخذ صورة ميكانيكي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*وهنتقل للنقطة التانية بعد مشوف ردك*


----------



## cross in ksa (25 أكتوبر 2008)

لنكمل الرد على كلمه عبد 

G1401
δοῦλος
doulos
doo'-los
From G1210; a slave (literally or figuratively, involuntarily or voluntarily; frequently therefore in a qualified sense of subjection or subserviency): , servant.

السؤال الان لماذا لم يستخدم نفس الكلمه فى النص الذى يقال فيه الى المسيح انه عبد؟؟؟!!!!

الكلمه هى παῖς
pais

لو اراد القول بانها تعنى عبد لماذا لم يكتب   δοῦλος
doulos

ياريت اجد رد 

G1401
δοῦλος
doulos
Thayer Definition:
1) a slave, bondman, man of servile condition
1a) a slave
1b) ****phorically, one who gives himself up to another’s will those whose service is used by Christ in extending and advancing his cause among men
1c) devoted to another to the disregard of one’s own interests
2) a servant, attendant
Part of Speech: noun
A Related Word by Thayer’s/Strong’s Number: from G1210
Citing in TDNT: 2:261, 182

(SVD)  فتحنن سيد ذلك العبد وأطلقه وترك له الدين.

(GNT)  σπλαγχνισθεὶς δὲ ὁ κύριος τοῦ δούλου ἐκείνου ἀπέλυσεν αὐτόν καὶ τὸ δάνειον ἀφῆκεν αὐτῷ. 

(SVD)  فدعاه حينئذ سيده وقال له: أيها العبد الشرير كل ذلك الدين تركته لك لأنك طلبت إلي.
(ASV)  Then his lord called him unto him, and saith to him, Thou wicked servant, I forgave thee all that debt, because thou besoughtest me: 

(GNT)  τότε προσκαλεσάμενος αὐτὸν ὁ κύριος αὐτοῦ λέγει αὐτῷ· δοῦλε πονηρέ, πᾶσαν τὴν ὀφειλὴν ἐκείνην ἀφῆκά σοι, ἐπεὶ παρεκάλεσάς με·


----------



## عضو-مؤقت (25 أكتوبر 2008)

عزيزي cross in ksa



> ههههههههههههههههههههههه هذا فى راى اكبر افلاس فى العالم





> انا اعلم تماما الشعور الذى تمر به





> حضرتك مسكت فى القشه لكى تنجو


 
*خليك من التعابير و الادعاءات الفاضية و خليك في الواقع و لا تكن خياليا كثيرا كما يدل على ذلك اسم عضويتك .. خلينا نتحدث بموضوعية و ليس بادعاءات يستطيع حتى الطفل كتابتها .. أين تراني أتعلق بالقشة لأنجو أو ما تخبص به .. على الأقل حافظ على الاحترام المتبادل أم أن هذا أحد الأساليب التي تحاول بها التشتيت للهروب ؟! حبذا يكون ردك محترما في المرة القادمة لأن هذه الردود أستطيع أن أوكل مثلها لأخي الأصغر.*​​​ 




> جهل حضرتك يفضحك هل انت متاكد ان قرات مداخلتى لانك لو قراتها لما قلت هذا الكلام





> طبعا حضرتك لم تستطيع ان تأخذ التفاسير وتناقشنى لانك لم تقرئها اصلن ولكن انا حبيت ابين كذبك وتدليسك حضرتك اصلن لو قرأت مداخلتى كنت ستعرف ان المفسرين نسفوا شبهتك




*الأخ cross يبدو أنك وضعت كما هائلا في وقت قياسي فهل قرأت أنت أصلا ما "نسخته" ؟ .. بالنسبة لي بالطبع يا أخي قرأتها كلها و لم أجد فيها غير محاولات تنصل من المعنى "عبد" الظاهر جليا في ترجمة الآية المعنية كما أوردت سلفا .. لو تمعنت فيما "نسختَه" لرأيت ما تعتقد أنه ينسف شبهتي أنه بالعكس خارج الموضوع تماما و يتحدث عن آيات أخرى .. بل قولك هذا يجعلني أتيقن أنك أنت أصلا لم تقرأ ما "نسخته و لصقته" .. على الأقل اقرأ ردك قبل اضافته للموضوع .. الأمثلة التي أتيت بها لم تزد في الموضوع شيئا.*​ 



> BBE) Even as the Son of man did not come to have servants, but to be a servant, and to give his life for the salvation of men.
> 
> *و ما دخل قضية التضحية و الفداء هنا ؟*
> 
> ...


*من المعلوم لغةً أن العبودية تعني الخضوع والذل . وأن العبادة تعني الأنقياد والخضوع . ونحن البشر كلنا عبيد لله الخالق العظيم . . . وقد صرح المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا بأن العبد يعمل بإرادة سيده ، وهو لا يقترن بأي حال من الاحوال مع سيده : (( الحق الحق أقول لكم : ما كان الخادم أعظم من سيده ولا كان الرسول أعظم من مرسله )) [ يوحنا 13 : 16 ] *
* فهل كان يسوع عبداً لله و في نفس الوقت يساويه؟ *
*هناك آيات أخرى تؤكد أن يسوع كان عبدا لله و منها:*
*لقد بشر النبي اشعياء [ 42 : 1 ] بنبي عظيم ، أول صفاته أنه عبد الله ورسوله وهذه البشارة تقول : (( هوذا عبدي اعضده )) وقد اعتقد كاتب إنجيل متى أن تلك النبوءة قد تحققت في المسيح ، فاقتبسها ووضعها في إنجيله في الاصحاح الثاني عشر . *
* والشاهد في هذا الدليل أن الله سماه عبداً على لسان إشعيا.*
*وقد اتفقت الترجمتان الانجليزيتان : الملك جيمس والقياسية ، على استخدام كلمة : Servant مقابل كلمة : عبد ، العربية . *
* كذلك اتفقت الترجمتان الفرنسيتان : لوي سيجو ، والمسكونية على استخدام كلمة : Serviteur مقابل كلمة : عبد ، العربية*
*دليل آخر على عبودية يسوع المسيح هو ما جاء في سفر أعمال الرسل [ 4 : 27 ] وإليك النص : (( تحالف حقاً في هذه المدينة هيردوس وبنطيوس بيلاطس والوثنيون وشعوب إسرائيل على عبدك القدوس يسوع الذي مسحته )) ( العهد الجديد المطبعة الكاثوليكية _ منشورات دار المشرق ببيروت ) *
*وورد في سفر أعمال الرسل [ 4 : 29 ، 30 ] دليلاً رابعاً يؤكد عبودية يسوع  لله ، إليك نصه : (( فانظر الآن يا رب إلي تهديداتهم ، وهب لعبيدك أن يعلنوا كلمتك بكل جرأة باسطاً يدك ليجري الشفاء والآيات والأعاجيب باسم عبدك القدوس يسوع )) ( العهد الجديد المطبعة الكاثوليكية _ منشورات دار المشرق ببيروت ) *
* وقد أكد يسوع عبوديته لله سبحانه وتعالى بأفعاله وأقواله والتي منها ما أوردناه سابقا من صلاته في الجبل و ما ورد في يوحنا [ 11 : 41 ] نجده أتى بأفعال تنافي الالوهية منها : قيامه برفع عينيه إلى السماء ودعائه لله سبحانه وتعالى لكي يستجيب له في تحقيق معجزة إحياء العازر …. *
* فلمن كان يتوجه ببصره إلي السماء إذا كان الأب حال فيه ؟ *
* وغيرها من الادلة . . . *
* فها هو الكتاب المقدس يشهد بأن يسوع هو عبد من عباد الله. *
* والعبد يعمل بإرادة سيده ، وهو لا يقترن بأي حال من الاحوال مع سيده : (( الحق الحق أقول لكم : ما كان الخادم أعظم من سيده ولا كان الرسول أعظم من مرسله )) [ يوحنا 13 : 16 ] *

* فهل قبلت المسيح كعبد لله ورسول من عنده ؟ *

*أما ردك 25 المنسوخ طبعا فأعيد للمرة العاشرة نحن لا نتحدث عن خدمة يسوع للناس و ما إلى ذلك .. نحن نتحدث كما أوردنا سلفا عن عبوديته لله كما أورت لك في الآيات السابقة.*
*----------*
*الأخ اغريغوريوس قلنا لك إن مثالك خاطىء لثلاث نقط خذ منها النقطتين الأولى و الثانية و تمعن فيهما جيدا.*

*تحية للجميع*​*
*


----------



## cross in ksa (25 أكتوبر 2008)

انتظر رد على ما قلته رنك فى ورطه لا محاله واما عن النسخ والصق فاقراء كل مشاركاتى وستعرف ان من انهى نوع 

هذا اسقاط يا اخ

اما عن عدم درايتك بما وضعته ولماذا وضعته   فهذا ينم عن عدم درايه بل عقيده المسيحيه 

كنت اتمنى رد اقوى من ذلك 

انتظرنى 

سلام مؤقتا


----------



## سندريلا فايز (25 أكتوبر 2008)

> * وقد صرح المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا بأن العبد يعمل بإرادة سيده ، وهو لا يقترن بأي حال من الاحوال مع سيده : (( الحق الحق أقول لكم : ما كان الخادم أعظم من سيده ولا كان الرسول أعظم من مرسله )) [ يوحنا 13 : 16 ]
> فهل كان يسوع عبداً لله و في نفس الوقت يساويه؟
> هناك آيات أخرى تؤكد أن يسوع كان عبدا لله و منها:
> لقد بشر النبي اشعياء [ 42 : 1 ] بنبي عظيم ، أول صفاته أنه عبد الله ورسوله وهذه البشارة تقول : (( هوذا عبدي اعضده )) وقد اعتقد كاتب إنجيل متى أن تلك النبوءة قد تحققت في المسيح ، فاقتبسها ووضعها في إنجيله في الاصحاح الثاني عشر .
> ...




دعــــــــى الابن* ( رسولا )* لان الاب ارسله من اجل خلاصنــــا 
ودعـــــــــى* (رئيس كهنة )* لانه قدم ذاته ذبيحة حية لله الاب من اجل خلاصنا 
ودعـــى ايضا *(امين)* اى صادق فى وعوده 

فمتى صار المسيح رسولا الا عندما اشترك هو نفسه (فى الدم واللحم ) بطريقة مماثلة لنا ؟
ومتى صار رئيس كهنة او رحيما او امينا الا عندما صار (مشابها لاخوته فى كل شىء ) 
فانه يتحدث عن تدبير تجسد الكلمة وليس بخصوص الكلمة ..عندما ارتدى جسدا شبيها بنا 

فطبيعة الاشياء وكيانها هو الاصل اما الالفاظ فهى تالية لها ، فيجب ان ننظر للاصل او الجوهر اكثر من نظرتنا للالفاظ 
فقد يدعو الانسان ابنه عبدا كما فعلت ام سليمان وليس معنى هذا ان سليمان ليس ابنا وقد يدعو الانسان اخا كما دعى بولس الرسول انسيمس وليس معنى هذا ان انسيمس ليس عبدا 
فليست الالفاظ هى التى تقلل من قدر طبيعة الاشياء بل بالاحرى فان طبيعة الاشياء هى التى تضفى المعنى على الالفاظ وغيرها لان الالفاظ ليست سابقة على جواهر الاشياء بل ان الجواهر هى الاولى والالفاظ تاتى تالية لها .....


فى احيان كثيرة يلقب الاباء ابنائهم الذى ينجبوهم عبيدا لهم ، ودون ان ينكروا اصالة طبيعتهم واحيانا ايضا يجاملون عبيدهم ويسمونهم ابناء دون ان يفقدوا حق امتلاكهم لهم منذ البداية . الا انهم فى الحالة الاولى يسمون ابنائهم عبيدا من خلال سلطانهم كاباء ، وفى الحالة الثانية يسمون عبيدهم ابناء بدوافع انسانية *فسارة كانت تدعو ابراهيم سيدا (1بط6:3)* رغم انها لم تكن عبدة له بل كانت زوجة . *وكان الرسول يصف انسيموس العبد كأخ لفيلمون الذى كان سيدا (فل16) .... *اما بتشبع فرغم كونها اما دعت ابنها عبدا قائلة لابيه* (عبدك سليمان ) (1مل19:16:1)*
وكذلك ناثان النبى ايضا بعد ان وصل قال لداود نفس كلامهم بان *(سليمان عبدك* *)( 1مل26:1) *

انهم لم يبالوا ان يقولوا عن الابن انه *(عبد)* لان داود الذى سمع هذا القول كان يعرف طبيعة سليمان . وكانوا يطالبون ان يكون وراثا لابيه رغم انهم يلقبونه عبدا اذا كان هو ابنا لداود بالطبيعة 

لذلـــــــــــك حينمــــــــا نقرأ هذه الاقوال ونتمعــــن فيها جيدا وعندما نسمع ان سليمان عبد فلا يجب ان نظن انه كان عبد بل هو ابن طبيعى واصيل 
وهكــــــــــــــــــــــــذا ايضـا فى حالة المخلص المعترف به حقا انه ابن لكون هو الكلمة الطبيعية عندما يقول عنه القديسيون رسولا او امينا *(كونه امينا للذى اقامه )(عب2:3) *او عندما يقول هو نفسه عن ذاته *(الرب قنانى )(ام22:8) ...*ومثل هذه الاقوال كثيـــر فان هذا لا يجب ان يجعل البعض ينكر اصالته من الاب ...
فان كانوا عندما يسمعون ان سليمان عبد يعترفون به ابنا ، اليس من العدل ان يلحقهم الدمار مرات كثيرة لانهم لا يحفظون للرب نفس اللقب؟؟؟

ونجمــــــع الالفاظ التى اطلقت على السيد المسيح بحسب ناسوته وليس بحسب لاهوته " لانه ما دمنا نعترف انه قد صار انسان فلا يوجد ما يمنع ان يقال عنه كما سبق انه قيل* ( انه قد صار )* او *(قد صنع) *او *(قد خلق)* او* (تشكل )* او *(انه عبد )* او *(ابن امة )* او *(ابن انسان )* او *(انه عريس )* او* (ابن اخ )* او *(اخ )* 
لان كـــــــــــل هذه الالفاظ هى الخصائص المعروفة عند بنى البشر وهى لا تتحدث عن جوهر الكلمة بل عن صيرورته انسان 

ســــــــــــــــلام المســـــــيح


----------



## My Rock (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ عضو مؤقت

لماذا اللف و الدوران و الجدال؟

الموضوع بكل سهولة و بكلمات قليلة هو:

نحن نؤمن ان الله ظهر بالجسد
تيموثاوس 1 الأصحاح 3 العدد 16 
وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ.

هذا الجسد الذي تجسد به الله مجده بسبب تجسده

فهمت ولا نعيد؟


----------



## اغريغوريوس (25 أكتوبر 2008)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> *شئ مضحك اخي عضو مؤقت*
> *المثل بيوضح ان القائد العظيم الذي تنازل من مرتبتة واخد صورة تشبة الميكانيكي لم يتغير رتبتة الي ميكاتنيكي تحاول ان تحور القصة انا بديك مثال يشبه يعني هل القصة حقيقية دية مثال علشان تفهم *
> 
> *سؤالي ليك هل تغيرت رتبتة لما اخذ صورة ميكانيكي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *وهنتقل للنقطة التانية بعد مشوف ردك*


 
لم ترد عارف لية لانك لو رديت هتنهي الموضوع كلة بس لية ترد لازم تجادل
ها انا بسالك عن الحكاية مش الله اية رايك ترد علي الي كتبتة او علي السؤال سيبك من تشبيهة لله دلوقتي يلا رد


----------



## cross in ksa (25 أكتوبر 2008)

> خليك من التعابير و الادعاءات الفاضية و خليك في الواقع و لا تكن خياليا كثيرا كما يدل على ذلك اسم عضويتك .. خلينا نتحدث بموضوعية و ليس بادعاءات يستطيع حتى الطفل كتابتها .. أين تراني أتعلق بالقشة لأنجو أو ما تخبص به .. على الأقل حافظ على الاحترام المتبادل أم أن هذا أحد الأساليب التي تحاول بها التشتيت للهروب ؟! حبذا يكون ردك محترما في المرة القادمة لأن هذه الردود أستطيع أن أوكل مثلها لأخي الأصغر.



اهدى يا عزيزى لماذا العصبيه سنرى هل ستستطيع ان تكمل الحوار ام ستأتى بمن اصغر منك لكى يرد

اما عن قولك انى لست محترم فسلاطه لسانك لا تعنى رجاحه عقلك





> الأخ cross يبدو أنك وضعت كما هائلا في وقت قياسي فهل قرأت أنت أصلا ما "نسخته" ؟ .. بالنسبة لي بالطبع يا أخي قرأتها كلها و لم أجد فيها غير محاولات تنصل من المعنى "عبد" الظاهر جليا في ترجمة الآية المعنية كما أوردت سلفا .. لو تمعنت فيما "نسختَه" لرأيت ما تعتقد أنه ينسف شبهتي أنه بالعكس خارج الموضوع تماما و يتحدث عن آيات أخرى .. بل قولك هذا يجعلني أتيقن أنك أنت أصلا لم تقرأ ما "نسخته و لصقته" .. على الأقل اقرأ ردك قبل اضافته للموضوع .. الأمثلة التي أتيت بها لم تزد في الموضوع شيئا


.

قولك بانى انسخ والصق هذا قول شخص ضعيف لا يستطيع الرد فيتحجج بل لصق والنسخ ممتاز الان وامام المنتدى اعطنى مكان واحد موجود به ما نسخته وانا ساترك هذا المنتدى الى الابد 

هل تقبل التحدى ام ستتراجع 




> .. لو تمعنت فيما "نسختَه" لرأيت ما تعتقد أنه ينسف شبهتي أنه بالعكس خارج الموضوع تماما و يتحدث عن آيات أخرى .. بل قولك هذا يجعلني أتيقن أنك أنت أصلا لم تقرأ ما "نسخته و لصقته" .. على الأقل اقرأ ردك قبل اضافته للموضوع .. الأمثلة التي أتيت بها لم تزد في الموضوع شيئا



ممتاز الان الموضوع واضح وصريح اعطنى مما نزلته فى مداخلتى ما يثبت كلامك ويكون فى صفك ونتناقش هل تستطيع ؟؟



> من المعلوم لغةً أن العبودية تعني الخضوع والذل . وأن العبادة تعني الأنقياد والخضوع . ونحن البشر كلنا عبيد لله الخالق العظيم . . . وقد صرح المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا بأن العبد يعمل بإرادة سيده ، وهو لا يقترن بأي حال من الاحوال مع سيده : (( الحق الحق أقول لكم : ما كان الخادم أعظم من سيده ولا كان الرسول أعظم من مرسله )) [ يوحنا 13 : 16 ]



ههههه وهل المسيح لم يخضع الى الموت والذل من اليهود والرومان 

من قال ان المسيح كان عبد فقط بل كان عبد مسحوق لاجل اثامنا شكرا لانك تثبت ما قلناه 




> لقد بشر النبي اشعياء [ 42 : 1 ] بنبي عظيم ، أول صفاته أنه عبد الله ورسوله وهذه البشارة تقول : (( هوذا عبدي اعضده )) وقد اعتقد كاتب إنجيل متى أن تلك النبوءة قد تحققت في المسيح ، فاقتبسها ووضعها في إنجيله في الاصحاح الثاني عشر




Isa 42:1  هوذا عبدي الذي أعضده مختاري الذي سرت به نفسي. وضعت روحي عليه فيخرج الحق للأمم.
Isa 42:2  لا يصيح ولا يرفع ولا يسمع في الشارع صوته.
Isa 42:3  قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف وفتيلة خامدة لا يطفئ. إلى الأمان يخرج الحق.
Isa 42:4  لا يكل ولا ينكسر حتى يضع الحق في الأرض وتنتظر الجزائر شريعته.
Isa 42:5  هكذا يقول الله الرب خالق السماوات وناشرها باسط الأرض ونتائجها معطي الشعب عليها نسمة والساكنين فيها روحا.

نشكر ربنا انك اعترفت بأنه هذه نبؤه عن الصلب وفعلن حدثت النبوه 

هل تعلم admas clark قال ايه على هذه النبوه ؟؟

سا عطيك لعلك تقرا 

Isaiah 42 - 
The prophet sets forth the meekness of Messiah’s character, and the extent and blessings of his kingdom,

وفى التفسير التطبيقى للكتاب المقدس يقول عن المسيح عبد مسحوق لاجل اثامنا 

 تقتبس هذه الأعداد في (مت 12: 18-21) إشارة إلى المسيح، فالعبد المختار يكشف عن صفات اللطف والتشجيع والعدل والحق. فعندما تشعر بالانكسار


هوذا عبدي = فالمسيح أخذ شكل العبد وغسل الأقدام، بل قبل الإهانة من عبد رئيس الكهنة الذي لطمه. مختارى = المسيح هو الوحيد الذي يستحق هذا اللقب فهو قد قدم الكمال للإنسانية فأشبع رغبة السماء في كمال الإنسان. سرت به نفسى = هذا هو أبنى الحبيب الذي سررت به وسرور الآب به هو سرور أزلي، فهو الابن المحبوب (أف 1 :6) وسروره به أيضاً لطاعته وسروره بالبشر الذين ساروا بطاعته أبناء لله. وأعلن هذا وقت العماد. فيخرج الحق للأمم = هو الحق جاء للأمم ليقبلوه فى حياتهم كسر خلاص

بهذا تميز المسيح عن الأنبياء الكذبة فهو لم يستعمل القوة ولم يوبخ بشدة لا يصيح = في انتصاراته هادئ ولا يصيح ويدق الطبول مثل أمراء العالم. ولا يصيح تعطينا فكرة أننا لا نسمع صوته سوى في الهدوء والسكون حينما نقترب إليه.

آية (8) أنا الرب هذا اسمي و مجدي لا أعطيه لأخر و لا تسبيحي للمنحوتات.

آية(9):- هوذا الاوليات قد اتت و الحديثات انا مخبر بها قبل ان تنبت اعلمكم بها.

الأوليات = النبوءات السابقة قد حدثت الحديثات = نبوءات عن كورش (المسيح).

والمعنى أن المسيح هو الله ربنا فحين يقول مجدى لا أعطيه لآخر والمسيح ستمجده الشعوب إذاً فالمسيح 
هو الله. 

"يا إسرائيل عبدي": لقد صرتم أنتم الغرباء والبعيدون إسرائيل الجديد، كنيسة مقدسة وشعبًا مبررًا، عبيدًا صالحين متحدين بالابن الوحيد الذي صار عبدًا.

"يا يعقوب الذي اخترته"، وكما قال السيد المسيح لتلاميذه: "لستم أنتم اخترتموني بل أنا اخترتكم". 

يقول ابونا تدرس يعقوب مالطى

أولاً: "هوذا عبدي الذي أعضده، مختاري سرت به نفسي" [1]. ليس عجيبًا أن يُدعى المسيا "عبد يهوه" أو "عبد الرب" مع أنه كلمته المولود أزليًا وواحد معه في ذات الجوهر الإلهي، إنما بحبه الإلهي اشتاق أن ينزل إلى عبوديتنا ليحملنا إلى أمجاده، وكنائب عنا أطاع الآب حتى الموت موت الصليب، حتى يُحقق خلاصنا ويُثبتنا فيه فنُحسب مطيعين ونصير موضع سرور الآب (أف 1: 3-5).

إن كان الآب قد اختار ابنه الوحيد ليتمم الخلاص، معلنًا كمال الحب الإلهي، فإننا إذ ندخل فيه وننعم بالعضوية في جسده نصير نحن أيضًا مختارين من الابن موضع حبه وسروره

كلمة "مختاري" لا تعني اختيار واحد من بين كثيرين إنما تُشير إلى عظمة الآب نحو المسيا. وكما يقول السيد المسيح نفسه: "كما أحبني الآب أحببتكم أنا، اثبتوا في محبتي" (يو 15: 9)؛ "ليكون فيهم الحب الذي أحببتني به وأكون أنا فيهم" (يو 17: 26). هذا الحب تصوره الكلمات: "الذي سرت به نفسي" [1]. فإن كل سرور الآب فيه أزليًا، أُعلن عند عماد السيد وتجليه وخلال مراحل أعماله الخلاصية.

يعلق القديس أغسطينوس على هذا النص بالقول: [تعبير "عبدي" يُشير إلى هيئة العبد حيث أخلى العلي نفسه... أُعطى له الروح القدس وقد أُعلن ذلك في شكل حمامة كما شهد الإنجيلي (يو 1: 32). اخرج الحكم (الحق) للأمم، إذ أعلن لهم ما كان مخفيًا عنهم. في اتضاعه لا يصيح دون أن يتوقف عن إعلان الحق. صوته لم يُسمع، لا يسمعه الذين هم في الخارج، إذ لم يطعه الخارجون عن جسده. لم يقصف اليهود أنفسهم الذين اضطهدوه مع كونهم قصبة مرضوضة فقدت توازنها، ولا اطفأهم مع كونهم فتيلة مدخنة، إذ سامحهم. لقد جاء ليُحكم عليه لا ليُدين[2]].




> وورد في سفر أعمال الرسل [ 4 : 29 ، 30 ] دليلاً رابعاً يؤكد عبودية يسوع لله ، إليك نصه : (( فانظر الآن يا رب إلي تهديداتهم ، وهب لعبيدك أن يعلنوا كلمتك بكل جرأة باسطاً يدك ليجري الشفاء والآيات والأعاجيب باسم عبدك القدوس يسوع )) ( العهد الجديد المطبعة الكاثوليكية _ منشورات دار المشرق ببيروت )




ههههههههههههههه وقعت ومحدش سمى عليك ممكن تقولى كيف تأتى كلمه عبد مقبلها كلمه قدوس الم تقل انت ان العبد تعنى الاذلال 

ياريت تفهمنى مدام انت علامه وتفسر من دماغك لسا موصلناش لموضوع التفسير دا 

(BBE)  While your hand is stretched out to do works of mercy; so that signs and wonders may be done through the name of your holy 
servant Jesus. 

(Bishops)  So that thou stretch foorth thyne hande, that healyng, and signes, and wonders, be done by the name of thy holy chylde Iesus. 

(DRB)  By stretching forth thy hand to cures and signs and wonders, to be done by the name of thy holy Son, Jesus. 




> وقد أكد يسوع عبوديته لله سبحانه وتعالى بأفعاله وأقواله والتي منها ما أوردناه سابقا من صلاته في الجبل و ما ورد في يوحنا [ 11 : 41 ] نجده أتى بأفعال تنافي الالوهية منها : قيامه برفع عينيه إلى السماء ودعائه لله سبحانه وتعالى لكي يستجيب له في تحقيق معجزة إحياء العازر


…. 

من اين اتيت بهذل التفسير هل حضرتك تفسر من عندك كتابنا المقدس الم تقراء قوانين المنتدى 

على العموم ارمى تفسيرك هذا فى اقرب صفيحه زباله لانى لا اقبل تفسير مسلم لكتابى العظيم مثل الكتاب المقدس

نأتى لاحداث المعجزه من البدايه 

Joh 11:4  فلما سمع يسوع قال: «هذا المرض ليس للموت بل لأجل مجد الله ليتمجد ابن الله به».
Joh 11:5  وكان يسوع يحب مرثا وأختها ولعازر.
Joh 11:6  فلما سمع أنه مريض مكث حينئذ في الموضع الذي كان فيه يومين.

لماذا قال المسيح بان هذا المرض ليس للموت ولكن لمجد الله ؟؟ هل المسيح كان يعرف ان لاعازر كان سيقوم من الاموات ؟؟!!!1

Joh 11:11  قال هذا وبعد ذلك قال لهم: «لعازر حبيبنا قد نام. لكني أذهب لأوقظه».

Joh 11:12  فقال تلاميذه: «يا سيد إن كان قد نام فهو يشفى».
Joh 11:13  وكان يسوع يقول عن موته وهم ظنوا أنه يقول عن رقاد النوم.
Joh 11:7  ثم بعد ذلك قال لتلاميذه: «لنذهب إلى اليهودية أيضا»
Joh 11:14  فقال لهم يسوع حينئذ علانية: «لعازر مات.

كيف عرف المسيح بانه سيذهب لكى يقيمه من الاموات  وكيف عرف انه مات ؟؟؟

هل المسيح صلى قبل ان يقول وانا ساوقظه ؟؟؟


مات لعازر وقال السيد لتلاميذه: "لعازر حبيبنا قد نام، لكني أذهب لأوقظه". دعا الموت نومًا، فإن من يلتصق بالمسيح "القيامة" لن يحل به الموت، بالنسبة له يُحسب الموت هبة وراحة.
Joh 11:23  قال لها يسوع: «سيقوم أخوك».
Joh 11:24  قالت له مرثا: «أنا أعلم أنه سيقوم في القيامة في اليوم الأخير».
Joh 11:25  قال لها يسوع: «أنا هو القيامة والحياة. من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا
Joh 11:26  وكل من كان حيا وآمن بي فلن يموت إلى الأبد. أتؤمنين بهذا؟»

بعد أربعة أيام من وفاته دخل السيد القرية فلاقته مرثا وصارت تعاتبه: "يا سيد لو كنت ههنا لم يمت أخي، لكني الآن أيضًا أعلم أن كل ما تطلب من الله يعطيك الله إياه" (22). أكد لها السيد أن أخاها سيقوم، وإذ أعلنت عن إيمانها أنه سيقوم في القيامة... قال لها يسوع: "أنا هو القيامة والحياة". (25).

أعلن لهم السيد بأن هذا المرض ليس للموت النهائي عن هذه الحياة، وإنما لموتٍ مؤقتٍ سُمح به لأجل مجد الله خلال إقامته من الأموات.

 كلمة "يتمجد" هنا كما في كثير من الأحيان في هذا السفر لا تعني نوال كرامة أو إبراز سمو الشخص، وإنما تعني قيام الشخص بإرادته بعمل يبدو أقل من مستواه من أجل محبته وخدمته للغير، دون إلزام من آخر، خاصة حينما يتحدث عن الصلب كمجد للابن والآب، حيث يبذل الابن ذاته من أجل خلاص الخطاة ومجدهم الأبدي. مسيحنا الذي لا يصنع العجائب إلاَّ من خلال دافع الحب غالبًا ما يربط موضوع إقامة لعازر بمجد صليبه، إذ جاء هذا العمل تمهيدًا لصلبه.

انظر كيف ذكر أن له ولأبيه أيضًا المجد الواحد، لأنه إذ قال: "لأجل مجد الله"، قال بعد ذلك "ليتمجد ابن الله به".

القديس جيروم يقول ::

v بالنسبة لأختيه هو ميت، أما بالنسبة للرب فهو نائم. هو ميت بالنسبة للبشر غير القادرين أن يقيموه، أما الرب فأقامه من القبر بسهولة جدًا كمن ييقظ نائمًا على سريره. فإنه بالنسبة لسلطانه تكلم معه كنائمٍ، وأيضًا بالنسبة للآخرين وهم موتى غالبًا ما يتحدث الكتاب المقدس عنهم كنائمين. وكما يقول الرسول: "ثم لا أريد أن تجهلوا أيهـا الأخوة من جهة الراقدين، لكي لا تحزنوا كالباقين الذين لا رجاء لهم" (١ تس ٤: ١٣). لذلك تحدث عنهم أيضًا كراقدين، إذ سبق فأخبرهم عن قيامتهم. وهكذا كل الأموات هم راقدون، 


 نطق بالكلمة الأولى "نام" راغبًا في تأكيد أنه لا يحب الافتخار، وإذ لم يفهموا أضاف "مات".

أضاف "أذهب لأوقظه"، لأنه لم يرد أن يخبرهم مسبقًا بالكلام ما يحققه فعلاً بالأعمال. فإنه دومًا يعلمنا ألا نطلب المجد الباطل، ولا أن نقدم وعودًا بلا سبب. إن كان قد فعل هذا في حالة قائد المائة عندما قال "أنا أذهب وأشفيه" (مت ٨: ٧)، كان ذلك من أجل إيمان قائد المائة الذي قال هذا. وإن قال أحد: "كيف ظن التلاميذ انه نائم؟ كيف لم يفهموا أنه يعني بذلك الموت بقوله: "أنا أذهب لأوقظه" فإنه من الغباوة أن يفهموا أنه يذهب خمس عشرة غلوة stadia ليوقظه. نجيب على ذلك يبدو أنهم ظنوا بأن كلماته غامضة كما اعتاد أن يتحدث معهم.

جاءت إجابة السيد المسيح لسؤال مرثا المملوء تواضعًا والمثير للشفقة: "سيقوم أخوكِ" (23).

v هكذا فند السيد القول السابق: "كل ما تطلب" (٢٢)، إذ لم يقل: "أنا أطلب" بل ماذا؟ "سيقوم أخوكِ". لو أنه قال: "يا امرأة إنكِ لا تزالين تتطلعين إلى أسفل، فإني لست محتاجًا إلى عونٍ من آخر، بل أفعل كل شيء بذاتي"، لكان ذلك بالنسبة لها أمرًا خطيرًا وعثرة في طريقها، أما أن يقول: "سيقوم أخوكِ"، فهو تصرف من يختار طريقة الحديث المتوسطة.


قال لها يسوع:أنا هو القيامة والحياة، من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا". (25)

v بهذا برهن لها عن سلطانه... أظهر أنه لم يكن محتاجًا إلى آخر لكي يعينه، مادام هو نفسه الحياة. فلو أنه احتاج إلى آخر، فكيف يمكنه أن يكون القيامة والحياة؟ ومع هذا لم يشر إلى ذلك صراحة بل بالتلميح.

ناتى لحظه رفع المسيح عينيه الى السماء 

هنا يوضح أن العلاقة بين الآب والابن لا تستلزم مثل هذه الصلاة، لكن من أجل الحاضرين لكي يثقوا أنه على علاقة بالسماء.

v الاستماع هنا ليس عن موضوع طاعة، بل هو اتحاد أبدي. بنفس الطريقة فإنه يُقال عن الروح القدس أنه يستمع للآب ويمجد الابن. إنه يمجد، لأن الروح القدس علمنا أن الابن صورة اللَّه غير المنظور (كو 15:1)، وبهاء مجده، ورسم جوهره (عب 3:1) .

لننظر ما هي صلاته؟ قال: "أيها الآب أشكرك لأنك سمعت لي"، ومن الذي صلى في وقت من الأوقات بهذه الصلاة؟ فقبل أن يقول شيئًا قال "أشكرك"، فقد أوضح أنه لا يحتاج إلى صلاة، وقوله: "لأنك سمعت لي يوضح أنه ليس فاقدًا سلطانه، ولكن أظهر أنه مالك إرادة واحدة مع أبيه.

فإن قلت: لِم اتخذ شكل صلاة؟ قلت لك: لا تسمع الجواب مني لكن منه، القائل: "ولكن لأجل هذا الجمع الواقف قلت ليؤمنوا أنك أرسلتني"، فقد وضع السبب الصادق لصلاته، لكي لا يظنوا أنه ضد الله، ولا يقولوا إنه ليس من الله.

ونلاحظ ان المسيح امر برفع الحجاره قبل ان يرفع عينيه الى السماء فهل المسيح كان متأكد الى هذه الردرجه بأن الاب سيسمع له؟؟



> فها هو الكتاب المقدس يشهد بأن يسوع هو عبد من عباد الله.
> والعبد يعمل بإرادة سيده ، وهو لا يقترن بأي حال من الاحوال مع سيده : (( الحق الحق أقول لكم : ما كان الخادم أعظم من سيده ولا كان الرسول أعظم من مرسله )) [ يوحنا 13 : 16


] 

للمره المليون ارمى تفسيرك فى اقرب صفيحه زباله 

عندما تأتى بأيه تأتى بتفسيرها وان لم ترد تأتى بتفسير دعها لنا ونحن نعلمك 

ارجو عندما تتحدث مره اخرى ان لا تفسر الكتاب المقدس بمخك الاسلامى الا والمشرف شيحذف مشاركتك


ولا تنسى انى تحديتك امام المنتدى كله ان تأتى بموقع انا نسخت منه هذا الكلام

فهل يقبل المسلم التحدى ام انه يرمى تهم على الفاضى!!!!!!​


----------



## michael funky (26 أكتوبر 2008)

:smi107:+++سلام و نعمة المسيح+++اخى المبارك cross in ksa . مداخلاتك قيمة جدا. ربنا يباركك لمجد اسمه العظيم . شكرا جزيلا و ربنا يبارك الجميع+++:286::sami73:


----------



## عضو-مؤقت (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*الأخت ساندريلا فايز




دعــــــــى الابن ( رسولا ) لان الاب ارسله من اجل خلاصنــــا 

أنقر للتوسيع...


الأب أرسله ؟؟؟ أليس هو و الأب و احد ؟؟؟ أليس يسوع هو الله نفسه الذي نزل و تجسد ؟؟؟




ودعـــــــــى (رئيس كهنة ) لانه قدم ذاته ذبيحة حية لله الاب من اجل خلاصنا 

أنقر للتوسيع...


معذرة و لكن أعتقد أن اخوتك الآخرين قد لا يوافقون على هذا ... فقولك: لله الأب يعني أيضا أن هناك : الله الابن .. و الله الروح القدس ... و ها أنت إذن تفصلين بكل وضوح بين ما تقولون أنه شيء واحد !!!

و إن كانوا يوافقون فحبذا التفسير !!!.




فليست الالفاظ هى التى تقلل من قدر طبيعة الاشياء بل بالاحرى فان طبيعة الاشياء هى التى تضفى المعنى على الالفاظ

أنقر للتوسيع...


المعذرة و لكنك مخطئة تماما هنا و هذا أغرب شيء سمعته ! .. لو كان هذا صحيحا لوضعنا الآن الورقة و القلم و طوينا الموضوع.

كيف لا تقلل الألفاظ من طبيعة الأشياء و لكن الأشياء هي التي تضفي معنى على الألفاظ ؟؟؟

لو كنا نحن المسلمين نؤمن بأن محمدا نبي و خاتم الأنبياء .. ثم تأتينا أنت مثلا بآية من القرآن تصرح: " محمد ليس بنبي و لا بخاتم أنبياء " .. فهل سنقول لك أن اللفظ هنا لا يقلل من نبوة محمد ؟؟؟!!! بل يجب أن يكون وصف محمد الذي نؤمن به "نبي" هو الذي يضفي معنى مغايرا على لفظ "ليس نبي" ؟؟؟.

الأخت يجب أن تراجعي كلامك جيدا.




ونجمــــــع الالفاظ التى اطلقت على السيد المسيح بحسب ناسوته وليس بحسب لاهوته " لانه ما دمنا نعترف انه قد صار انسان فلا يوجد ما يمنع ان يقال عنه كما سبق انه قيل ( انه قد صار ) او (قد صنع) او (قد خلق) او (تشكل ) او (انه عبد ) او (ابن امة ) او (ابن انسان ) او (انه عريس ) او (ابن اخ ) او (اخ ) 
لان كـــــــــــل هذه الالفاظ هى الخصائص المعروفة عند بنى البشر وهى لا تتحدث عن جوهر الكلمة بل عن صيرورته انسان

أنقر للتوسيع...


يبدو أن هناك سوء فهم من طرف الأخت الكريمة سنوضحه لها كما وضحناه للحوت سابقا .. الأخت نحن لا نتحدث عن ناسوت يسوع .. لا نتحدث عن أكله و شربه و قضاء حاجاته الناسوتية .. نحن نتحدث عن نقاط قد تنفي ألوهيته تماما و لا علاقة لها مع ذلك بالناسوت.

أعيد لك ما قلناه للحوت:

مسألة أن يقول المسيح: التعاليم التي أتيت بها ليست من عندي و لكن من عند الذي أرسلني.
ما دخل الناسوت بهذا ؟
مسألة أن يقول المسيح: أنا لا أستطيع أن أفعل من نفسي شيئا.
ما دخل الناسوت بهذا ؟
مسألة أن يقوم المسيح الليل كله بالصلاة لله.
ما دخل الناسوت بهذا ؟
مسألة أن يصف الكتاب المقدس المسيح بأنه عبد الله.
ما دخل الناسوت بهذا ؟
كل هذه المسائل تثير لدينا شكا بكون المسيح معادلا للأب أو أنه هو و الأب واحد بل تثير لدينا شكا ( بل يقينا ) بكونه الله أصلا.

و أضرب لك مثالا كنت قد أعطيته للأخ أغريغوريوس مسبقا ردا على مثاله الخاطىء:

نفترض قائدين عسكريين بنفس الرتبة ( الابن و الأب متعادلان ).

الرائد ( أ )
الرائد ( ب )

و أمامهما مجموعة من الجنود يعرفون أن أ برتبة رائد و لكن لا يعرفون أن ب برتبة رائد أيضا.

الرائد أ يعطي تعاليمه للرائد ب أمام الجنود و يتركه مع الجنود.

الرائد ب يوصل التعاليم للجنود و لكن يحدث طارىء يقتضي تغيير تعليمة ما مثلا .. فيقترح عليه الجنود ذلك فيقول لهم "لا أستطيع أن أفعل شيئا من نفسي" و "تعاليمي ليست لي بل للذي أرسلني ( الرائد أ )".

فيقولون له: و ما رتبة حضرتك ؟

فيقول: رائد ( بنفس رتبة أ ) !!!

فما احتمال تصديق الجنود لكلام الرائد ب ؟؟؟ ... بل ما احتمال حدوث هذا المثال أصلا ؟؟؟.

و هناك أمثلة كثيرة أخرى لا علاقة لها بالناسوت و من شأنها نفي ألوهية المسيح:

فكان -أي يسوع- حريصاً على إبداء حقيقة نفسه، فصرّح بأنه إنسان يوحى إليه، كما في يوحنا: 8/40: ( وأنا إنسان قد كلّمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله ).

هل الله يقول هذا ؟

و في إنجيل متى: 20/23 ( وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد، ولا ملائكة السموات إلا أبي وحده ) .. هل هذا قول الله ؟ لا دخل للناسوت أبدا بهذا فعلى الأقل لو اعتبرناه الها كلي القدرة و المعرفة بصفته ابنا لكان هو أيضا يعرف موعد الساعة إلى جانب الأب.

بل و كان يخاطب جميع الناس قائلاً: ( أبي وأبيكم و إلهي و إلهكم ) (يوحنا: 20/17).

و في قول المسيح ( أبي أعظم من الكل ) .. إذا كان الأب أعظم من الكل فهذا يناقض مسألة الابن يساوي الأب.

و هناك أيضا: ( وفي الغد لما خرجوا من بيت عنيا جاع يسوع فنظر شجرة تين من بعيد عليها ورق وجاء لعله يجد فيها شيئا فلما جاء اليها لم يجد شيئا الا ورقا لانه لم يكن وقت التين ) . ( لوقا 11 : 12 ) فكيف لا يعرف يسوع على الأقل من طبيعته اللاهوتية أنه ليس في وقت التين ؟ 

و هناك الكثير من المسائل التي لا علاقة لها بالناسوت فالجميع يعرف أننا لا نتحدث عن قضية الجوع و العطش و الأكل و الشرب و التعلم عن طريق التجربة و البكاء و الألم و غير ذلك من الناسوتيات .. فكل الأمثلة السابقة و غيرها لا علاقة لها بالناسوت و مع ذلك تجعلنا نشتبه في كون عيسى الها .. بل نتيقن أنه عبد الله كما صرحت آية أخرى.

--------------

الأخ روك





الموضوع بكل سهولة و بكلمات قليلة هو:

نحن نؤمن ان الله ظهر بالجسد
تيموثاوس 1 الأصحاح 3 العدد 16 
وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ.

هذا الجسد الذي تجسد به الله مجده بسبب تجسده.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ليست جزئية التمجيد هي التي نتحدث عنها في الآية التي وردت في بداية الموضوع .. بل عن جزئية "عبده".
التي تمت ترجمتها في ترجمات مشهورة على أساس "servant" في الانجليزية .. و "serviteur" في الفرنسية .. و طبعا أوردت المصادر و الروابط في بعض ردودي السابقة .. لاحظ التساؤل الوارد حول النقطة.

---------------

الأخ أغريغوريوس




لم ترد عارف لية لانك لو رديت هتنهي الموضوع كلة بس لية ترد لازم تجادل
ها انا بسالك عن الحكاية مش الله اية رايك ترد علي الي كتبتة او علي السؤال سيبك من تشبيهة لله دلوقتي يلا رد

أنقر للتوسيع...


و لماذا لم أرد ؟ و لماذا أخاف من الرد ؟؟؟ ردك هذا يجعلني أعتقد أنك لا تقرأ إلا أول سطر من كل رد. اذهب للمداخلة #29 و انظر آخر سطر فيها سترى ما أعني.

----------------

الأخ cross




اهدى يا عزيزى لماذا العصبيه سنرى هل ستستطيع ان تكمل الحوار ام ستأتى بمن اصغر منك لكى يرد

اما عن قولك انى لست محترم فسلاطه لسانك لا تعنى رجاحه عقلك

أنقر للتوسيع...


أنا أهدأ ؟ .. يا حبيبي يظهر أن المسألة معكوسة تماما يظهر أنك أنت الذي تتنرفز في ردودك بدون سبب و ترميني بأوصاف تتعمد فيها اهانتي أو ما شابه. ربما بقصد أن نخرج عن الموضوع الأساسي الذي أحسبك لا تستطيع الرد على نقطة واحدة منه .. و ردود الآخرين كانت ربما أقوى.




اعطنى مكان واحد موجود به ما نسخته وانا ساترك هذا المنتدى الى الابد 

هل تقبل التحدى ام ستتراجع

أنقر للتوسيع...


سبحان الله ! .. هذا أغرب تحدٍّّ رأيته على المنتدى ! تتحداني أن آتيك بنقطة واحدة من ردك نسختها و لصقتها لتترك المنتدى للأبد ؟ .. اذهب إلى مقالاتك الهائلة باللغة الانجليزية في الرد 25 .. لم تمر أكثر من ربع ساعة على آخر رد قبله حتى أضفته .. هل كتبته أنت ؟؟؟ .. و الردود السابقة التي نسبة هائلة منها انجليزي بل يوناني .. هل كتبتها بنفسك و لم تنسخها ؟؟؟ .. سبحان الله و الله المستعان.

معذور أنت في تحديك و لا داعي لمغادرتك للمنتدى للأبد.

أنا قلت لك أن الأجزاء التي نسختها من ردودك خرجت كليا عن الموضوع نحن لسنا في موضوع الفداء و التضحية و خدمة الناس ... بكل بساطة يا عزيزي كتابك المقدس نادى يسوع بـ " عبد الرب " ( his servant jesus ) كما أوردنا من خلال أكبر مواقع النت التي تختص بالكتاب المقدس و التي كتبت حرفيا: his servant jesus .. و ليس عبدا للتضحية و الفداء و ما ذهبت أنت اليه.
الترجمة مثبتة لذا لا داعي للخروج هنا و هناك من قضية: but I am among you as a" servant" أو ما شابه.

أرجو التفهم هذه المرة.

أتركك الآن لشغل خاص و أعود لك إن شاء الله للرد على مداخلتك.

تحية للجميع*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / عضو مؤقت
+++ سيادتك تتكلم فى نقاط كثيرة جداً ، مما يعوق الرد ، ويعوق الفهم للرد ، معاً .
+++ وأعتقد أن النقطة الأولى ، الجديرة بالبدء بفهمها ، هى معرفة شخص السيد المسيح ، أى :- (( من هو المسيح ؟ ))
+++ وعن هذه النقطة ، تسأل سيادتك : 
>>> مسألة أن يقول المسيح: التعاليم التي أتيت بها ليست من عندي و لكن من عند الذي أرسلني.
ما دخل الناسوت بهذا ؟
 >>>مسألة أن يقول المسيح: أنا لا أستطيع أن أفعل من نفسي شيئا.
ما دخل الناسوت بهذا ؟
 >>>مسألة أن يقوم المسيح الليل كله بالصلاة لله.
ما دخل الناسوت بهذا ؟
 >>>مسألة أن يصف الكتاب المقدس المسيح بأنه عبد الله.
ما دخل الناسوت بهذا ؟
 +++++++++++ وكل هذه الأسئلة ، يجيب عنها السؤال الأول : من هو المسيح . فعندما تعرف من هو ، سيزول كل هذا التعجب .
+++ ببساطة وإختصار : السيد المسيح ، هو : [ الذى فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً   ] كو2: 9 .
++ وهو : [ فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ.... وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا ]يو1: 1 - 14 ، أى أنه تجسد ، مع أنه هو القديم الأيام ، الذى كان فى البدء المطلق ، قبل خلق الأكوان ، لأنها مخلوقة به : [ كل شيئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيئ مما كان ] يو1: 3 .
++++ وهذا التجسد ، هو معجزة ، هو إتحاد معجزى بين اللاهوت والناسوت ، بدون إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير ولا فصل ولا إنفصال ، فإنه معجزة ليس لها مثيل فى الطبيعة لنشبهها به ، بل نستخدم تشبيهات تقريبية للإيضاح التقريبى وليس التطابقى ، مثل مثال إتحاد النار بالحديد ، بدون تغير الطبائع ولا إنفصالها .
++++ فمن هذه النقطة ، ينبغى أن تكون البداية ، لأن كل المسيحية مبنية عليها .


----------



## cross in ksa (26 أكتوبر 2008)

> أنا أهدأ ؟ .. يا حبيبي يظهر أن المسألة معكوسة تماما يظهر أنك أنت الذي تتنرفز في ردودك بدون سبب و ترميني بأوصاف تتعمد فيها اهانتي أو ما شابه. ربما بقصد أن نخرج عن الموضوع الأساسي الذي أحسبك لا تستطيع الرد على نقطة واحدة منه .. و ردود الآخرين كانت ربما أقوى.



هذا اسقاط يا عزيزى انا لست غضبات لانى واثق من كتابى المقدس الذى لم ولن تستطيع انت قول كلمه عليه  انا لم ارد على نقطه واحده ؟؟!!!!! سأترك الحكم للقارئ الفاهم فقط فهو يعرف من الذى يهرب ولا يستطيع الرد




> و ردود الآخرين كانت ربما أقوى



كلامك سليم  تماما ردود الاخرين اقوى لانى انا اضعف شخص فيهو وانا اتعلم منهم فشئ طبيعى ان يكون ردودهم اقوى لانهم علماء ومستعدين لمجاوبه كل من يسألهم عن سبب الرجاء الذى فيهم بوداعه وخوف ويستطيعوا ان يفحموا من اكبر الى اصغر شخص حاول التكلم عن المسيحيه 





> سبحان الله ! .. هذا أغرب تحدٍّّ رأيته على المنتدى ! تتحداني أن آتيك بنقطة واحدة من ردك نسختها و لصقتها لتترك المنتدى للأبد ؟ .. اذهب إلى مقالاتك الهائلة باللغة الانجليزية في الرد 25 .. لم تمر أكثر من ربع ساعة على آخر رد قبله حتى أضفته .. هل كتبته أنت ؟؟؟ .. و الردود السابقة التي نسبة هائلة منها انجليزي بل يوناني .. هل كتبتها بنفسك و لم تنسخها ؟؟؟ .. سبحان الله و الله المستعان.



نشكر ربنا انك ظهرت على حقيقتك اتهمتنى بل نسخ والصق تحديتك امام المنتدى كله ان تأتى بموقع انا ناسخ منه مداخلتى كعاده المسلم تراجعت وجبنت ولم تستطيع ان تأتى بدليل على اتهامك ليا وظهرت على حقيقتك 

لامشكله نحن تعودنا على اتهمات المسلمين التى هى دائما وابدا بدون دليل 



> معذور أنت في تحديك و لا داعي لمغادرتك للمنتدى للأبد.



طبعا انا لن اغادر المنتدى لانك لم تأتى بموقع تثبت به انى نسخت منه مداخلتى  



> أنا قلت لك أن الأجزاء التي نسختها من ردودك خرجت كليا عن الموضوع نحن لسنا في موضوع الفداء و التضحية و خدمة الناس ... بكل بساطة يا عزيزي كتابك المقدس نادى يسوع بـ " عبد الرب



هذا يبين انك حتى مجرد القراءه لا تقراء وان قراءت لا تفهم   فى مداخلتى انا وضحت ان المسيح لم يطلق عليه عبد فقط بل فعل ما هو اكتر من المفروض ان يفعله العبد فتهتك بان المسيح عبد ينفى الوهيته باطله لانك لم تأتى بجديد لان المسيح فنظرنا جاء ليخدم ويكون مثل العبد ارجوا ان تكون فهمت الان 




> كما أوردنا من خلال أكبر مواقع النت التي تختص بالكتاب المقدس و التي كتبت حرفيا: his servant jesus .. و ليس عبدا للتضحية و الفداء و ما ذهبت أنت اليه.
> الترجمة مثبتة لذا لا داعي للخروج هنا و هناك من قضية: but I am among you as a" servant" أو ما شابه.



هذا الكلام غلط جمله وتفصيلا لان كلمه عبد فى الاساس هى δοῦλος-doulos-doo'-los  هذه كلمه عبد

اما كلمه  παῖς  pais  فهى تعنى فتى او ابن ولها ايضا معنى عبد ولكن كلمه عبد الاساسيه هى كلمه δοῦλος

فحتى وان كان لا يوجد عندنا مشكله فى ان يطلق على المسيح كلمه عبد  فلكلمه لها معانى كثيره 

والسؤال هذا لك واتحداك ان تستطيع الاجابه

لماذا لم يستخدم فى اعمال الرسل اصحاح 3 عدد 13 الكلمه الوينانيه الصريحه التى تعنى عبد  δοῦλος
واستخدم كلمه اخرى لها عده معانى منها كلمه عبد ومنها ايضا  كلمه ابن ؟؟

هل تستطيع الاجابه ام لالا؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!! 

اهلا  بيك سلام المسيح ان كنت تقبل سلامه​


----------



## سندريلا فايز (26 أكتوبر 2008)

ســــــــــلام ونعمــــــــــة​ 
*



الأخت ساندريلا فايز

الأب أرسله ؟؟؟ أليس هو و الأب و احد ؟؟؟ أليس يسوع هو الله نفسه الذي نزل و تجسد ؟؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


*

*عزيـــــزى نحن نتحدث عن ألهيات هل تريد ان اوضح لك كيف يمكن لله ان يتواجد فى اكثر من مكان فى وقت واحد !!!*
*على حد علمى انك مؤمن ان الله لا يحده مكان ؟؟*

*التجسد فى اى صورة من الصور لا تحد الاهــــوت لأن قدرته تظهر في كل صورة حسب غاية وجودها فهو يحدد الصورة التي يُظهِر فيها قوته الخالقة ولكن الصورة لا تحده. *

*وتـــــرى ان الله ظهر بلهيب نار فى شجرة عليقة وفى عمود نور وسحاب وظهر كثيرا فى صورة شبه انسانية فهل هذا يحد من الوهيتـــــه ؟؟*
*انظر للنور الذى حولك فهو لديه خاصية الانتشار ويملىء المكان الذى يحل فيه دون ان يحده المكان .*

*فالتجسد يا عزيزى لا يحده مكان وليس معناه التحيز فالله غير محدود فالله موجود بلاهوته فى كل مكان ومالىء الكون *





> *معذرة و لكن أعتقد أن اخوتك الآخرين قد لا يوافقون على هذا ... فقولك: لله الأب يعني أيضا أن هناك : الله الابن .. و الله الروح القدس ... و ها أنت إذن تفصلين بكل وضوح بين ما تقولون أنه شيء واحد !!!*
> 
> *و إن كانوا يوافقون فحبذا التفسير !!!.*


 
*اعتقد انه يتفقون معى ويعترضون معك لاننا فى المسيحية نؤمن ان الله جوهر واحد مثلث الاقانيم وليس العكس كما خيل اليك *

*وفى مثالى السابق نعلم أن بعض أعمال اللاهوت تُنسب على الخصوص إلى الاب، وغيرها إلى الابن وأخرى إلى الروح القدس، مثال ذلك ما قيل أن الاب يختار ويدعو، وأن الابن يفدي، وأن الروح القدس يقدس ويجدد. ونعلم ايضا ان بعض الصفات تنسب الى أقنوم من الثالوث دون الآخرين، كالأبوة إلى الاب والبنوة إلى الابن، والانبثاق إلى الروح القدس*

*فهو لاهـــــــــــوت واحد مثلث الاقانيم وليــس العكس يا عزيزى*




> *المعذرة و لكنك مخطئة تماما هنا و هذا أغرب شيء سمعته ! .. لو كان هذا صحيحا لوضعنا الآن الورقة و القلم و طوينا الموضوع.*
> 
> *كيف لا تقلل الألفاظ من طبيعة الأشياء و لكن الأشياء هي التي تضفي معنى على الألفاظ ؟؟؟*


*هل تستغرب من قولى ان الجوهر هو الاصل واللفظ الذى يليه او التابع له ؟!!! *
*اذا انت تقول ان الالفاظ تسبق الجوهر !! لا اعلم ماذا تقصد *




> *لو كنا نحن المسلمين نؤمن بأن محمدا نبي و خاتم الأنبياء .. ثم تأتينا أنت مثلا بآية من القرآن تصرح: " محمد ليس بنبي و لا بخاتم أنبياء " .. فهل سنقول لك أن اللفظ هنا لا يقلل من نبوة محمد ؟؟؟!!! بل يجب أن يكون وصف محمد الذي نؤمن به "نبي" هو الذي يضفي معنى مغايرا على لفظ "ليس نبي" ؟؟؟ *
> *الأخت يجب أن تراجعي كلامك جيدا.*




*وما المانع فى ان يكون البعض منا لم يعرف ماهية كلمة نبى ككلمة ففى تلك الحالة سيذهب اول شىء للاصل او الجوهر الذى اطلقنا عليه الكلمة وهذا يؤكد ان الجوهر هو الاصل فى جميع الاحوال *
*فهــــــــل ستعتمد على اللفظ ام على الجوهر ذاته ؟؟ *

*فاذا قلت لك ان السيد المسيح رسول اى الله ارسلنا من اجل خلاصنا وقد او ضحت لك مسبقا كيف هذا وهو والاب واحد ؟؟وانه امين اى عادل او رئيس فانه يتحدث عن ماهية تدبير جسد الكلمة وليس عن الكلمة ذاتها ..*
*اللفظ مجرد عابر لتقريب المعنى اما الجوهر فهو الاصل فى كل الاحوال ..*






> *يبدو أن هناك سوء فهم من طرف الأخت الكريمة سنوضحه لها كما وضحناه للحوت سابقا .. الأخت نحن لا نتحدث عن ناسوت يسوع .. لا نتحدث عن أكله و شربه و قضاء حاجاته الناسوتية .. نحن نتحدث عن نقاط قد تنفي ألوهيته تماما و لا علاقة لها مع ذلك بالناسوت.*


 
*اولا عزيزى دعنى اوضح لك انا شيئا هاما قبل ان تتفضل مشكورا بالتوضيح :*

*يجب ان تعرف ان لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين لكنه يتحدث بصفة الناسوت اى الابن الخاضع لمشيئة الاب الذى ارسله فقد اخلى ذاته اخذا صورة عبد واطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب فهنا يظهر الخضوع التام في إتمام إرساليته ويتكلم أيضاً هنا بصفته نائب عن البشرية في تقديم الخلاص .*




> *أعيد لك ما قلناه للحوت:*
> 
> *مسألة أن يقول المسيح: التعاليم التي أتيت بها ليست من عندي و لكن من عند الذي أرسلني.*
> *ما دخل الناسوت بهذا ؟*
> ...



*نستطيع أن نُشَيِّه علاقة الاب والابن كعلاقة العقل والفكر؛ فالعقل هو مصدر الفكر، والفكر هو جوهر العقل. وبما أن المسيح قال عن نفسه "لستُ أفعل شيئاً من نفسي"، والفكر يُصدَر من العقل، إذن فيمكن تفسيرها كما سبق. ولكننا لا ننسى في نفس الوقت أن الفكر هو جوهر العقل، وإن كان المسيح هنا يتكلم بلغة الخضوع التام للآب الذي أرسله، والطاعة الكاملة لمشيئته*




> *مسألة أن يقوم المسيح الليل كله بالصلاة لله.ما دخل الناسوت بهذا ؟*


*السيد المسيح هو ادم الثانى الذى قدم للبشرية مثلا حيا للانسان الكامل " فان المسيح ايضا تالم لاجلنا تاركا لنا مثالا لكى تتبعوا خطواته "(1بط21:2) ففى صلواته علمنا كيف نصلى *

*تخيل معى يا عزيزى لو لم يصلى ويتعبد لوجد المعاندون له الحجة لكيما يرفضونه وينفرون الناس منه ويتهمونه انه انسان ليس من الله ولا يعرف الله !!!*




> *مسألة أن يصف الكتاب المقدس المسيح بأنه عبد الله.ما دخل الناسوت بهذا ؟*


*"اخلى نفسه اخذا صورة عبد صائرا فى شبه الناس " (فى7:2)*
*عندما نقول ان السيد المسيح صارا عبدا ودعى اله الهه فنحن نفهم وندرك المعنى المقصود من هذا فى ننزعج ولا نضطرب ولا يظن احد اننا خالفنا الايمان المستقيم وضربنا بالعقل عرض الحائط وصرنا من المجانين !!!! ....لانه هو العبد المتألم من اجلنا وهو كلمة الله فالسيد المسيح يتكلم نيابة عن البشرية جمعاء بعد ان اخذ طبيعتنا وغسلها بالدم واقامها من الخطية .*





> *كل هذه المسائل تثير لدينا شكا بكون المسيح معادلا للأب أو أنه هو و الأب واحد بل تثير لدينا شكا ( بل يقينا ) بكونه الله أصلا *


*ليس معنى الشك افساد العقيدة واعلم جيدا ان السيد المسيح مساو للاب فى كل شىء لانهم واحد فى الجوهر *




> *و أضرب لك مثالا كنت قد أعطيته للأخ أغريغوريوس مسبقا ردا على مثاله الخاطىء:*
> 
> 
> *و هناك أمثلة كثيرة أخرى لا علاقة لها بالناسوت و من شأنها نفي ألوهية المسيح:*


 

*دعنى انا اعطيك مثلا اخر موضوع اللاهوت والناسوت يختلط عليك كثيراً.. إنه إتحاد بغير إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير ولا إستحالة.. إنه مثل إتحاد الحديد والنار؛ ففي حالة الحديد المُحمى بالنار، لا نقول هناك طبيعتان: حديد ونار، وإنما نقول حديد محمى بالنار، كما نقول عن طبيعة السيد المسيح أنه إله متأنس، أو اله متجسد، ولا نقول أنه إثنان إلة وإنسان.*
*وفي حالة الحديد المحمى بالنار لا توجد إستحالة؛ فلا الحديد يستحيل إلى نار، ولا النار تتحول إلى حديد.*
*لا تنسى آيات عديدة: "أنا والآب واحد" (يو30:10)، وذكرت بنفس المعنى كذلك في (يو11:17، 22).*
*- "أنا في الآب والآب فيَّ" (يو10:14، 11).*
*- "كل ما هو لي فهو لك، وكل ما هو لك فهو لي" (يو10:17).*
*- "لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الاب" (يو22:5)*
*- "أنتم تؤمنون بالله، فآمنوا بي" (يو1:14).*
*- "مَنْ رآني فقد رأى الآب" (يو9:14).*



> *بل و كان يخاطب جميع الناس قائلاً: ( أبي وأبيكم و إلهي و إلهكم ) (يوحنا: 20/17).*
> *و في قول المسيح ( أبي أعظم من الكل ) .. إذا كان الأب أعظم من الكل فهذا يناقض مسألة الابن يساوي الأب.*
> 
> *و هناك أيضا: ( وفي الغد لما خرجوا من بيت عنيا جاع يسوع فنظر شجرة تين من بعيد عليها ورق وجاء لعله يجد فيها شيئا فلما جاء اليها لم يجد شيئا الا ورقا لانه لم يكن وقت التين ) . ( لوقا 11 : 12 ) فكيف لا يعرف يسوع على الأقل من طبيعته اللاهوتية أنه ليس في وقت التين ؟ *


*اراك تتناول الايات التى تختص بالناسوت ولا تلتف الى الايات التى تهتتم باللاهوت ايضا فهو الذى قال ايضا "انا والاب واحد "*




> *و هناك الكثير من المسائل التي لا علاقة لها بالناسوت فالجميع يعرف أننا لا نتحدث عن قضية الجوع و العطش و الأكل و الشرب و التعلم عن طريق التجربة و البكاء و الألم و غير ذلك من الناسوتيات .. فكل الأمثلة السابقة و غيرها لا علاقة لها بالناسوت و مع ذلك تجعلنا نشتبه في كون عيسى الها .. بل نتيقن أنه عبد الله كما صرحت آية أخرى *


*هنا ايضا يا عزيزى اراك تتمسك بالناسوت تمسك الجائع برغيف الخبز ولا تلتف الى الاهوت اطلاقا فماذا لو تناولته من الواجهتين ؟؟*

*فرغم تمسك بالناسوت فقط فأقول لك والذى يبدو لى انك تتجاهله *
*وهــــــــــــــــــــــو :*

*ان نفس الشخص الجائــــــــع هو الذى اطعم الجمــــــــــوع *
*وان نفس الشخص الذى بكى على موت لعازر هو نفسه الذى اقامــــــــــــه من الموت *

*ألـــيس كـــــــذلك ؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## سندريلا فايز (26 أكتوبر 2008)

> كلامك سليم تماما ردود الاخرين اقوى لانى انا اضعف شخص فيهو وانا اتعلم منهم فشئ طبيعى ان يكون ردودهم اقوى لانهم علماء ومستعدين لمجاوبه كل من يسألهم عن سبب الرجاء الذى فيهم بوداعه وخوف ويستطيعوا ان يفحموا من اكبر الى اصغر شخص حاول التكلم عن المسيحيه


 
عزيزى cross in ksa  سابقــــا كنت ومازالت اتعلم من ردودك القويـــــة وتفسيراتك الممتعة والان اتعلم من تواضعك الذى هو ثمرة من ثمار ايمانــك 
 الرب يباركـــك والى الامام دائمــــا فى طريق رب المجد​​​


----------



## cross in ksa (26 أكتوبر 2008)

سندريلا فايز قال:


> عزيزى cross in ksa  سابقــــا كنت ومازالت اتعلم من ردودك القويـــــة وتفسيراتك الممتعة والان اتعلم من تواضعك الذى هو ثمرة من ثمار ايمانــك
> الرب يباركـــك والى الامام دائمــــا فى طريق رب المجد​​​



شكرا ياعزيزتى لازلت تلميذ من تلاميذ المسيح الى ان ياخذنى المسيح فى احضانه 

انا الى بتعلم منك وردك ممتاز وفى الصميم  نشكر ربنا على وجودك فى هذا الصرح العظيم 

سلام المسيح لكل من يقبل سلامه


----------



## My Rock (26 أكتوبر 2008)

عضو-مؤقت قال:


> *--------------*
> 
> *الأخ روك*
> 
> ...


 


ممكن نركز على النص هذا فقط و تكون ردودنا القادمة في ضمن هذا النص فقط

انا لم اتكلم عن التمجيد بل شرحت معنى النص الكريم
النص الكريم يتكلم عن الجسد الذي تجسد به الله فهو جسد عادي و هو بناسوته عبداً و خليقة الله

و الله تجسد في هذا الجسد و مجده بسبب تجسده فهذا ايماننا ان الله تجسد في جسد بشري تام لا يختلف عن اجسادنا سوى انه خالي من الخطيئة

فهذا الجسد هو من الخليقة و المقصود به هو هذا الجسد

فنحن نؤمن بلاهوت المسيح لان الله تجسد و ظهر بالجسد و نؤمن ان الجسد الذي تجسد به هو جسد مخلوق عادي

ممكن تكون الردود للتعليق على هذا النص فقط و اي رد خارج من اي جهة سيحذف 

اتركونا من اللف و الدوران و لنركز على الرد

النص الكريم شرحناه و شرحنا ايماننا, فالعيب فيك لانك تجهل ما نؤمن به

فماذا تريد بعد ذلك؟


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*عضو-مؤقت *
*كم كنت اتمنى ان  تفند ما كتبته ولكن واضح انه لا ردود لك*


----------



## عضو-مؤقت (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*-----------------*

*الأخ روك*

*



ممكن نركز على النص هذا فقط و تكون ردودنا القادمة في ضمن هذا النص فقط

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*لا مانع عندي أن نناقش هذه النقطة فقط أنا و أنت.*

*



انا لم اتكلم عن التمجيد بل شرحت معنى النص الكريم

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *النص الكريم يتكلم عن الجسد الذي تجسد به الله فهو جسد عادي و هو بناسوته عبداً و خليقة الله*


 
*طيب أوافق على أن الجسد عادي و خليقة.*

*



و الله تجسد في هذا الجسد و مجده بسبب تجسده فهذا ايماننا ان الله تجسد في جسد بشري تام لا يختلف عن اجسادنا سوى انه خالي من الخطيئة

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*سؤالان للأخ روك:*

*أولا:*

*قلت: الله تجسد في هذا الجسد و مجده بسبب تجسده.*

*كنت تتحدث عن الله ثم قلت: "مجده" .. سؤالي من مجد من ؟*

*السؤال الثاني حول قولك: لا يختلف عن اجسادنا سوى انه خالي من الخطيئة*

*أستفسر عن سبب صلب طالما أنه خال من الخطيئة و أنتم تؤمنون بقاعدة صارمة: لا أحد يدفع ثمن خطأ الآخر .. و لعلك تعلم الآيات المقصودة من كتابك المقدس و لو شئت لأوردناها لك.*

*



فنحن نؤمن بلاهوت المسيح لان الله تجسد و ظهر بالجسد و نؤمن ان الجسد الذي تجسد به هو جسد مخلوق عادي

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*تقصد أن الله هو الذي تجسد و لم يفارق الجسد لحظة واحدة فلماذا يتجه الجسد بنظره إلى السماء حسب إحدى آياتكم .. و كيف يصلي الجسد لله طالما أن الله حال فيه ؟ .. و كيف لا يعلم الجسد بالغيبيات استنادا للاهوت الحال فيه و ينسبه للاهوت الذي في السماء ( كعلم الساعة ) .. إلا إذا كان هناك اله آخر في السماء و هذا مغاير لمعتقدكم .. فإذا سلمنا أن الأب موجود في السماء فكيف لا يكون منفصلا عن الجسد فيما تؤمنون أن اللاهوت الكامل لا يفارق الجسد.*

*أكتفي بهذا الاستفسار الآن لنكمل بعد الرد على هذه الجزئية.*

*--------------*


----------



## My Rock (27 أكتوبر 2008)

عضو-مؤقت قال:


> *سؤالان للأخ روك:*
> 
> *أولا:*
> 
> ...




سؤالك لا معنى له سوى حفظماء الوجه للاستمرار بالمجادلة لا اكثر
فانا قلت بالحرف الواحد ان الله مجد الجسد الذي تجسد به

فلماذا تسأل من مجد من و انا اجبت على السؤال قبل ان تطرحه؟ هل هذه موضة التكرار ام اللف و الدوران؟





> *السؤال الثاني حول قولك: لا يختلف عن اجسادنا سوى انه خالي من الخطيئة*
> 
> *أستفسر عن سبب صلب طالما أنه خال من الخطيئة و أنتم تؤمنون بقاعدة صارمة: لا أحد يدفع ثمن خطأ الآخر .. و لعلك تعلم الآيات المقصودة من كتابك المقدس و لو شئت لأوردناها لك.*


 
سؤالك الثاني لا علاقة له بموضوعنا
انت تسألت لماذا سمي يسوع بالعبد بحسب النص الكريم و نحن شرحنا انه جسد المسيح الذي تجسد به الله

سؤالك الجديد تاطرحه في موضوع منفصل لكي نرد عليك 

*



تقصد أن الله هو الذي تجسد و لم يفارق الجسد لحظة واحدة فلماذا يتجه الجسد بنظره إلى السماء حسب إحدى آياتكم .. و كيف يصلي الجسد لله طالما أن الله حال فيه ؟ .. و كيف لا يعلم الجسد بالغيبيات استنادا للاهوت الحال فيه و ينسبه للاهوت الذي في السماء ( كعلم الساعة ) .. إلا إذا كان هناك اله آخر في السماء و هذا مغاير لمعتقدكم .. فإذا سلمنا أن الأب موجود في السماء فكيف لا يكون منفصلا عن الجسد فيما تؤمنون أن اللاهوت الكامل لا يفارق الجسد.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

تساؤلاتك هذه هي مجدداً لحفظ ماء الوجه, لا معنى لها سوى تشتيت الحوار

اسئلتك في اللاهوت مو الناسوت ردينا عليها فرداً فرداً في اكثر من عشر مواضيع, و مع ذلك من حقك ان تسأل في موضوع منفصل و سنوجهك للردود

حاول تركز ان موضوعنا معنى النص الكريم و قد شرحناه و انت وافقت و فهمت الشرح, يبقى الموضوع هذا انتهى و اي تساؤل جديد يُطرح في موضوع جديد

سلام و نعمة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / أصحاب اليمين
+++ سيادتك تقول :- (( من الواضح التخبط الرهيب الذي به المسيحية فمره تقولون ان المسيح ابن الله واخرى اله واخرى   ))
+++ ويؤسفنى أن أقول أنه لا تخبط عندنا ، بل إن سيادتك لم تقرأ ما نقوله ، ثم تحكم علينا بدون معرفة  .
+++ فلكى تكون عاقلاً وعادلاً ومنصفاً ، إدرس وإفهم أولاً ، قبل أن تصدر حكماً جائراً كهذا .


----------



## عضو-مؤقت (28 أكتوبر 2008)

> التعديل الأخير تم بواسطة My Rock ; يوم أمس الساعة 11:09 PM.



*الأخ روك أنت قلت "ممكن نركز على هذا النص فقط" و أنا قلت "فلنناقش تلك الجزئية فقط أنا و أنت" .. ليس معناه أن تحذف ما لم يوجه إليك في الرد فأنت تعرف أن هذا ليس بالحوار الثنائي و هناك أعضاء قد بدأوا مسبقا اعتراضات و بعضها هام و من حقي و حقهم أن يروا الرد على اعتراضاتهم .. فلو كنت تريد حوارا ثنائيا فلنتفضل لقسم الحوار الثنائي لنبدأ الموضوع من جديد دون تدخل أحد .. أما أن تحذف ردودي الموجهة للأعضاء الآخرين و يبقى فقط الجزء الموجه إليك فذلك ما يؤثر على مسار الحوار و ذلك ما أعترض عليه مع احترامي و محبتي لك .. فلنركز أنا و أنت فقط على ذلك النص فقط بينما يبقى للأعضاء الآخرين الحق في مواصلة ما بدؤوه لأن الحوار ليس ثنائيا كما تعلم .. و أهم المتحاورين الأخ cross.

نواصل الموضوع بعد التعديل مع الشكر مسبقا و تحية للجميع​*


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2008)

لا اله الا المسيح
انا حذفت تعليقاتك الخارجة و حذفت ايضاً التعليقات الاخيرة للاخوة على مداخلاتك لانها لو تركت سيستمر التشتيت فيها

اتركنا من هذه القشور و رد في صلب الموضوع الله يهديك..


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2008)

هذه اخر فرصة للموضوع

حوارنا هو النص الذي طُرح في اول الموضوع فقط

شرحنا معنى النص و معنى ايماننا

اذا كان هناك اضافة في صلب الموضوع فتفضل بطرحها و الا فاكرمنا بسكوتك


----------



## سندريلا فايز (28 أكتوبر 2008)

> ألا يقودنا هذا إلى تناقض لأن اللاهوت لا يمكن أن يوصف بـ " لا يستطيع" .. ما رأيك في هذا يا زميل ؟
> 
> أليس كل هذه النقط و نقاط أخرى تدلنا أن يسوع عبد و فقط عبد ؟



عزيزى تتحدث كما انك اكتشفت ما لم يكتشف فى قلب الزمان 
رجاء عزيزى استفسر عن ما تريد ان تفهمه فقط ولا تبنى تفسيراتك الشخصية على العقيدة ككل 
لا يعنى عدم فهمك للعقيدة افسادها 

كم من مناقشات ومجادلات لاهوتية حول طبيعية السيد المسيح ؟ وكم من مجامع مكانية ومسكونية للوقوف على شخصيته ، وكم من كتب كتبت تناقش شخصيته الالهية البشرية ؟

فان ان كان السيد المسيح بالنسبة لك ولغير المؤمنين والهراطقة والمبدعين مجرد فكر ورأى نظرى 
فهو بالنسبة لنا علم وحياة وعقيدة 

ولو ارادنا ان نسجل هنا كل ما قاله الانبياء والمؤرخون العظماء عن السيد المسيح لاحتجنا الى مجلدات هذا عددها .... ولعجزنا عن ذلك تماما 

ويبدو لى انك تجاهلت كل هذا ووقفت امام امر عثر عليك فهمه وبنيت عليه امر خطير لكن ينطق به سوى من لا يفهم فى ما لا يعنيه مع احترامى لشخصك عزيزى 

وهذا يضعنا امام امر خطير ولنفترض ان كلامك على اساس من الصحة 
فكيف ننسى له ان يصنع معجزات عظيمة هذا عددها وهذه قوتها التى تشهد بصدق قوله وحياته المثالية وقداسته الفائقة تجرم كل انسان يدعى انه ادعى الالوهية وليس هو الله ... سمات شخصية السيد المسيح تنأى عن اى نقص او خداع او تزييف .
وكيف استطاع ان يؤثر هذا التاثير الساحق على البشرية ؟؟!! رغم قصر مدة خدمته حتى صار ابرز شخصية فى التاريخ كله .

ولنفترض معك صدق ما قلته فكيف تححق بالتمام والكمال نبؤات العهد القديم الخاصه بشخصه الالهى وعمله الفدائى وهى تزيد عن 300 نبؤة للعلم فان احتمال تحقق 8 نبؤات فى شخص واحد هى فرصة واحدة من 10 امامها 17 صفر واحتمال تحقق 48 نبؤة فى شخص واحد هى فرصة ايضا 10 وامامها 157 صفر 

فما بالك كم نسبة تحقق 300 نبؤة فى شخص واحد .......انها المستحيل بعينه !!!

ولو افترضنا صدق ما قلته فكيف شهد له الاب السمائى والروح القدس وقت المعمودية ؟؟ وكيف شهد له الاباء الرسل حتى سفكوا دمائهم من اجل تمسكهم بالايمان بالوهيته ؟؟ وكيف يؤمن به حتى الان نسبة كبيرة من سكان الكرة الارضية وكيف يمكن ان يكون جميع الرسل الذين كانوا معه طوال هذا الوقت ان يكونوا مخدوعين ؟؟ وكيف ..... وكيف...... وكيف....... 

قولك هذا يتطلبك ان ترد لنا على اكثر من 10000000000000 سؤال ولن تجد لهم اى جابة لانه يبدو لى انك عندما نطقت بهذا  لا تعرف شىء لما بداخل الكتاب المقدس !!!​



> طيب و أنت في النهاية تعرف أنني لا أومن بأن ليسوع لاهوت أصلا .. بل هو عبد فقط فما تفسيرك للآية:
> 
> ( وفي الغد لما خرجوا من بيت عنيا جاع يسوع فنظر شجرة تين من بعيد عليها ورق وجاء لعله يجد فيها شيئا فلما جاء اليها لم يجد شيئا الا ورقا لانه لم يكن وقت التين ) . ( لوقا 11 : 12 ) فكيف لا يعرف يسوع على الأقل من طبيعته اللاهوتية "التي لم تفارقه أبدا حسبما تقولون" أنه ليس في وقت التين ؟؟؟



يبدو ان هذه الجزئية تضايقك لتكرارها اكثر من مرة رغم انى وضحتها لك لا اعلم اذا كانت وصلت اليك ام لا 

والان فلنتخيل انه حكم علي الشجرة من على بعد كما يظن البعض، وعندما يسأله الناس لماذا فعلت هذا ، فيقول لهم لانه لم يكن بها ثمر؟؟ من من الناس كان يمكن ان يصدقه وقتها والشجرة كان بها اوراق أي انه كانت تعلن عن ان بها ثماراً! لعل وقتها كان الناس سوف يتهمون يسوع بانه متسرع او انه يحكم بالاهواء بدون دليل، اما وقد اقترب من الشجرة واقترب الجميع معه، وطلب من الشجرة ثمار ولم يجد، وقد شاهدوا ذلك وشهدوا عليه، فيكون الحكم على الشجرة عادلاً وبشهادة الشهود واثبات الافعال من الشجرة نفسها.

ألعل الله ايضا لا يعرف (بسبق العلم) ما سوف تنتهي اليه حياتنا جميعا ؟؟  فلماذا لا ينهي حياتنا جميعا على الارض ويحكم علينا اما بالحياة الابدية او بالدينونة الابدية، هل تعتقد ان احدا من البشر يستطيع ان يناقش خالقه لماذا تفعل ذلك؟؟؟​



> بغض النظر عن الآيات التي تقول أنه و الآب واحد أو أنه معادل للأب لأننا أصلا نحاكم مصداقيتها انطلاقا من آيات أخرى


هذا هو الخطأ بعينه عزيزى من قال لك ان الكتاب المقدس ليس وحدة واحدة او من الذى سمح لك ان تفسر اية وتترك باقى الايات 
الايات الكتاب المقدس كله وحدة واحدة  وكلام روح قبل ان يكون حرف " الحرف يقتل اما الروح فيحيى " وجميع المسيحين يؤمنون ويعيشون روح الكتاب وليس حرفه 

ارجو الانتباه لما تقول .......​


----------



## سندريلا فايز (28 أكتوبر 2008)

> لا اله الا المسيح
> انا حذفت تعليقاتك الخارجة و حذفت ايضاً التعليقات الاخيرة للاخوة على مداخلاتك لانها لو تركت سيستمر التشتيت فيها
> 
> اتركنا من هذه القشور و رد في صلب الموضوع الله يهديك..



اعذرنى عزيزى ماى روك لم انتبه الى هذا الا بعد ان ارسلتها يمكنك حذفها بعد وصولها للسائل على الايميل منعا لتشتيت الموضوع 

سلام المسيح​


----------



## محمدية موحدة (14 نوفمبر 2008)

new_man قال:


> الرب يسوع المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد في صورة انسان ( عبد ) لكي يعلمنا التواضع ، ويصنع الفداء .
> 
> (فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع ايضا
> 6 الذي اذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا للّه
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
يا أخي كيف تقول أنه الله 
ألا تعلم أن هذا شرك بالله
ثم إن الله تبارك و تعالى أعلى من أن ينزل على الأرض عبداً بدلاً منه
كما أن البشر مستخلفين من الله و ليسوا مستخلفين عنه
و أخيراً إن سيدنا المسيح عيسى عليه السلام قد تبرأ منكم​


----------



## محمدية موحدة (14 نوفمبر 2008)

michael funky قال:


> +++  واذكرك بقول الكتاب المقدس( اسمع يا اسرائيل.الرب الهنا رب واحد)(تث4:6). +++


وهل أنت متأكد من أنّ كتابك المقدس ليس محرف
إذا كنت متأكد فأتمنى منك أن تأتيني بسنده
و أعدك أن سأدخل الديانة النصرانية​


----------



## محمدية موحدة (14 نوفمبر 2008)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> *اذا كان هناك قائد لوحدة عسكرية ذاهب لوحدته و في الطريق انفجر اطار سيارتهو لم يجد من يساعده من العساكرفقام هو بنفسه و فك الاطار المنفجر و ركب الاطار الجديد
> *​*
> *
> *هل عساكر الوحدة يستطيعوا ان لا يقدموا التحية الواجبة له*
> ...



لا يا أخي 
أنت تعتقد أنه من الممكن أن ينزل الله على هذه الأرص 
تنزه سبحان عن ذلك
إن ربنا الواحد الذي لا شريك له 
في السماء العليا
و كل إنسان فينا في أعماقه يوجد فطرة
خلقها الله له
و لذلك نلاححظ عندما نريد أن ندعي الله ربنا نرفع ايديناو رؤوسنا إلى السماء
راجع حسابتك و اطلب من الله عزوجل المغفرة​


----------



## cross in ksa (15 نوفمبر 2008)

محمدية موحدة قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> يا أخي كيف تقول أنه الله
> ألا تعلم أن هذا شرك بالله
> ثم إن الله تبارك و تعالى أعلى من أن ينزل على الأرض عبداً بدلاً منه
> ...



اهلا بيكى 

اولا من قال ان الله اعلى من ان ينزل الى الارض لماذا ومن جكم هذا الحكم وعلى اى اساس حكم هذا الحكم

ثانيا من قال ان الله نزل الى الارض هل الله فى السماء فقط لكى تقولى انه نزل؟؟!!!!

الله فى السماء وفى الارض وفى كل الكون فلا تحددى الله


من هو عيسى وكيف تبراء مننا واين اجد قول عيسى انه تبرا من المسيحين؟؟


----------



## cross in ksa (15 نوفمبر 2008)

محمدية موحدة قال:


> وهل أنت متأكد من أنّ كتابك المقدس ليس محرف
> إذا كنت متأكد فأتمنى منك أن تأتيني بسنده
> و أعدك أن سأدخل الديانة النصرانية​




البينه على من ادعى يا اخت الا تعرفى ان من يدعى عليه ان يأتى بدليل 

ما هو دليلك انه محرف


----------



## نبيل توفيق (20 نوفمبر 2008)

السادة الافاضل 
قد يكون لفظ من الفاظ اللغة لتوضيح موقف معين 
فاذا قلنا علي اي رجل لة اسرة 
في بعض المواقف انة رب الاسرة 
وفي بعض المواقف يمكن ان نطلق علية عائل الاسرة 
وفي بعض المواقف نطلق علية خادم الاسرة( اي يقوم بتلبية احتياجات الاسرة من شراء ما تحتاجة الاسرة من احتياجات )
ويمكن ان نطلق علية حامي الاسرة 
فالسؤال موجة للمعترضين اي من الالقاب السابقة صحيح واي منها خاطئ 
واي منها يلغي الاخر 
واي منها يغير من طبيعة الاخر 
الاجابة لا 
هكذا السيد المسيح 
كان لة القابا مختلفة 
لماذا 
لكي يصل لادراك الناس المختلفين 
فكان لفظ عبد الله هذا     ++++++  ليدل علي طاعتة لله وهو كانسان يعلمنا ان نسلم الي مشئة الله الذي اطاع حتي الموت  وليس اكثر  
وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## نبيل توفيق (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا مرينا :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (20 نوفمبر 2008)

محمدية موحدة قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​
> 
> يا أخي كيف تقول أنه الله
> ألا تعلم أن هذا شرك بالله​


*اختى الفاضلة*
*السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد*
*اى المتجسد فى اقنوم الابن*
*وهو ما قد كررته لأكثر من مائة مرة*
*وما يعتقد فى غير ذلك فهو مخطئ*
*لأننا لا نعبد ثلاثة آلهة ولا نشرك كما تدعين *
*نحن نعبد اله واحد*
*لذلك رجاء محبة*
*ارجو منكِ التطرق لقراءة بعض الموضوعات المختصة بالثالوث وحقيقة الثالوث المقدس فى المسيحية وكونها كيان واحد غير قابل للإنفصال*​ 



محمدية موحدة قال:


> ثم إن الله تبارك و تعالى أعلى من أن ينزل على الأرض عبداً بدلاً منه​


 
*اود التعقيب على هذا الاستنتاج*
*معنى ان الله الآب قد ارسل ابنه*
*أى تجسد فى صورة انسان والإثنان هم واحد*
*ولا يمكن فصل الآب عن الإبن *
*فبإستنتاجك هذا قد قمتى بفصل الأقانيم وهو ماليس منطقياً *​ 



محمدية موحدة قال:


> كما أن البشر مستخلفين من الله و ليسوا مستخلفين عنه​


 
*لقد خلق الله الإنسان على صورته وشبهه ومثاله*
*لذلك نحن اولاد الله*
*ولكن لم يخلف عنه اى انسان ليتصرف بدلاً منه *
*حاشا .. لا يوجد انسان يقارن بالله فالله ليس فى حاجة لخلفاء*
*لذلك*
*ببساطة شديدة قد تجسد فى صورة انسان وأتم الفداء* ​ 


محمدية موحدة قال:


> و أخيراً إن سيدنا المسيح عيسى عليه السلام قد تبرأ منكم​


 
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*!!!!!!!!!!*
*انها المرة الأولى لى التى اسمع فيها هذا الإدعاء الغريب*
*السيد المسيح لم يتبرأ منا كما تدعين .. من اين اتيت بهذه الكلمات ؟*
*لقد احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لايهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية*
*وهو اكبر دليل على محبة الله لنا*
*فقد صلب وتألم ومات من اجلنا *
*فكيف له أن يتبرأ منا كما تدعين ؟*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (20 نوفمبر 2008)

محمدية موحدة قال:


> وهل أنت متأكد من أنّ كتابك المقدس ليس محرف​
> 
> إذا كنت متأكد فأتمنى منك أن تأتيني بسنده​
> و أعدك أن سأدخل الديانة النصرانية​


*الكتاب المقدس غير محرف على الإطلاق*
*وانا اتحدى اى قائل بتحريفه*
*لأنه مرتب ترتيباً منطقياً*
*من حيث الأزمنة وتعاقب الأحداث التاريخية*
*وكله وحدة واحدة لايمكن فصل حدث منه عن الآخر*
*وان كنتى تبحثين عن الأدلة فهى كثيرة *​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (7 ديسمبر 2008)

nasrallah قال:


> لالا ...الشخص الذي يقول اننا المسلمون نعبد اكثر من الاه ....اعطيني الاثبات


* طيب ما حضرتك تثبت انك بتعبد إله واحد*​


----------



## عظيمة (21 ديسمبر 2008)

طيب حد يجاوبنى على السؤال دة   هل ### زى مابتقول اسمة ###    هل هوة حى ام مات؟


----------



## cross in ksa (21 ديسمبر 2008)

عظيمة قال:


> طيب حد يجاوبنى على السؤال دة   هل اليسوع زى مابتقول اسمة يسوع    هل هوة حى ام مات؟



اسمه يسوع المسيح  اما عن هو حى او ميت اسألى قرأنك هيقولك مين حى ومين ميت 

السؤال بقه ليه المسيح حى لحد دلوقتى تعرفى تردى ولا اسعدك؟؟!!!


----------



## اغريغوريوس (21 ديسمبر 2008)

> طيب حد يجاوبنى على السؤال دة هل اليسوع زى مابتقول اسمة يسوع هل هوة حى ام مات؟


المسيح حي بالطبع
الأدلّة على قيامة المسيح 

أنّ قيامة المسيح، لم تُذكَر في الكتاب المقدَّس على سبيل مجرّد الخبر بأمر حادث، بل ذُكِرَت على أنّها حقيقة أساسيّة في الإنجيل. فقد قال الرسول: »إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ الْمَسِيحُ قَدْ قَامَ، فَبَاطِلَةٌ كِرَازَتُنَا« (كورنثوس الأولى 15:14) »وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ الْمَسِيحُ قَدْ قَامَ فَبَاطِلٌ إِيمَانُكُمْ. أَنْتُمْ بَعْدُ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ« (كورنثوس الأولى 15:17). والحقّ أنّ قيامة المسيح هي حجر الزاوية في المسيحيّة، وهي أهمّ حادث في تاريخ العالَم. وأمّا الأدلّة عليها فهي: 

  إنباء المسيح خاصّته بها في عدّة مناسبات قائلاً لهم إنّ ابن الإنسان ينبغي أن يتألّم كثيراً، ويُرفض من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة ويُقتَل وبعد ثلاثة أيّام يقوم (الإنجيل بحسب مرقس 8:31 ، متّى 16:21 ، 17:23 ، 20:19 ، لوقا 9:22 ، 18:33). 

  كثرة الشهود الذين عاينوا المسيح حيّاً، بعد موته على الصليب وأهليّتهم لتأدية الشهادة، وكونهم من الذين يُركَن إليهم من كلّ جهة. 

  إخلاص إقتناعهم الثابت ممّا خسروه في الدنيا، حتّى حياتهم، بسبب شهادتهم للحقّ، الشهادة التي أدّت بهم إلى الإستشهاد. 

  إثبات الله شهادة أولئك القدّيسين بشهادته معهم بآيات وعجائب وقوّات متنوّعة ومواهب الروح القدس حسب إرادته (الرسالة إلى العبرانيّين 2:4).   

حفظ المسيحيّين يوم الأحد على نوع دينيّ، فإنّ ذلك ذكر لقيامة المسيح متّصل من وقت حدوثها إلى يومنا هذا. 

  عدم إمكان تعليل ما أحدثه الإنجيل في العالم من النتائج والتغييرات تعليلاً يقبله العقل إلاّ بحقيقة موت المسيح وقيامته. 

  أنّ المسيحيّين كافّة ومنذ البدء، اعتبروا قيامة المسيح أساساً لإيمانهم المتين، ولم يشكّ فيها أحد من المؤمنين، ولا جرى عليها جدال ولا خلاف بين الفرق المسيحيّة، مع أنّ تلك الفرق قد جرى بينها نزاع على تعاليم أخرى. 

  إن لم يكن المسيح قد قام فلا يمكن تعليل وجود الديانة المسيحيّة وثباتها إلى الآن. بل كان يُنتَظَر أن تتلاشى، وأن يقع كلّ الذين آمنوا به في اليأس وخيبة الأمل.
فهو حي لانة الله القدوس


----------



## اغريغوريوس (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*



			طيب حد يجاوبنى على السؤال دة هل اليسوع زى مابتقول اسمة يسوع هل هوة حى ام مات؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

التزمي بالموضوع ومتخرجيش عنة  
المسيح حي طبعا
http://www.arabicbible.com/arabic/a_jesus/a_jesus_resurrection_of_jesus_3.htm*


----------



## الحوت (21 ديسمبر 2008)

عظيمة قال:


> طيب حد يجاوبنى على السؤال دة   هل اليسوع زى مابتقول اسمة يسوع    هل هوة حى ام مات؟



*بلاش قلة ادب يا مسلمه !
يسوع مش نكره حتى تضيفي لاسمه الــ !

السيد المسيح لم يمت لان الله لا يموت !
الذي مات على الصليب هو الجسد البشري الذي اخذه من العذراء فقط .*


----------



## مشتاق الى الجنة (25 ديسمبر 2008)

سم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
الذي لايحمد سواه والصلاة والسلام على خير المرسلين وعلى اصحابة التابعين الى يوم الدين . 

استغفر الله العلي العظيم : 
رد على الموضوع : هل المسيح هو الله ام هو عبد الله ؟ 
اذا كان سيدنا عيسى هو الله والعياذ بالله افلم يخطر ببالكم من الذي خلق سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام ومن الذي خلق امة السيدة مريم اجيبوا . 
والله خلق كل شىء في هذا الكون من اصغر الاشياء حتى اكبرها فهل هو بحاجة الى ابن . 

وكما قال في كتابه العزيز : 

" قل هو الله احد, الله الصمد, لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد "  
صدق الله العظيم . 

الم يقنعكم هذا الكلام اجيبوا ؟


----------



## الحوت (25 ديسمبر 2008)

> اذا كان سيدنا عيسى هو الله



*احنا لا نتكلم عن عيسى وانما عن يسوع ..
فلا علاقة لنا بعيسى ولا نعرفه .*




> " قل هو الله احد, الله الصمد, لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد "
> صدق الله العظيم .


*
مع ان الايه غلط في تركيبها ولكن معلش مش حنقدر نلوم مؤلفها لجهله !
بالاضافه الى ان صدق الله العظيم بدعه اسلامية ولكن كمان ما علينا !

واحنا نؤمن ان الله واحد احد لم يولد ولم يلد .

المسيح هو الله الذي تجسد في احشاء العذراء بالوقت الذي كان يملئ فيه الكون كله ولم يخلو منه مكان ..

موجود على الارض متجسد وبنفس الوقت مالئ الكون كله ولا يخلو منه مكان ..

طبعا انت كمسلم لا تقدر ان تفهم هذا لان ربكم محدود لا يمكن ان يكون في اكثر من مكان في نفس الوقت بالاضافه الى انه عاجز لا يقدر على التجسد لانه غير قادر على كل شي .

*


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*الرجاء الالتزام بمسار الموضوع
تم حذف المداخلات الاخيرة لخروجها عن صلب الموضوع

يا ريت تكون مشاركاتنا مفيدة و في الموضوع نفسه و الا لا داعي للمشاركات الخارجة الفارغة

*


----------



## وليد سامى (27 ديسمبر 2008)

كيف يكون الاها وهو لم ينصب نفسه الاها 
فهل قال المسيح اعبدونى او قال انا الله اعبدونى او قال انا خالق كل شىء فاعبدونى 
فهو ليس الاها 
وانت تقول ما لم يقوله عيسى فاصدق من انت ام عيسى عليه السلام !


----------



## Aksios (27 ديسمبر 2008)

وليد سامى قال:


> كيف يكون الاها وهو لم ينصب نفسه الاها
> فهل قال المسيح اعبدونى او قال انا الله اعبدونى او قال انا خالق كل شىء فاعبدونى
> فهو ليس الاها
> وانت تقول ما لم يقوله عيسى فاصدق من انت ام عيسى عليه السلام !


 
جاوبنا عليها اكثر من مره و فى اكثر من موضوع

يا اخى اليهود نفسهم ارادو ان يرجموه لانه جعل نفسه مساويا لله

انجيل يوحنا

[q-bible]
5: 18 فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه _معادلا_ نفسه بالله 
[/q-bible]

احب ان اوضح ايضا نقطه اخرى

تعالى نقرأ النص التالى
انجيل مرقس

[q-bible]
14: 60 فقام رئيس الكهنة في الوسط و سال يسوع قائلا اما تجيب بشيء ماذا يشهد به هؤلاء عليك 
14: 61 اما هو فكان ساكتا لم يجب بشيء فساله رئيس الكهنة ايضا و قال له اانت المسيح ابن المبارك 
14: 62 فقال يسوع انا هو_ و سوف تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين القوة و اتيا في سحاب السماء _
14: 63 فمزق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه و قال ما حاجتنا بعد الى شهود 
14: 64 قد سمعتم التجاديف ما رايكم فالجميع حكموا عليه انه مستوجب الموت 
[/q-bible]

رئيس الكهنه سأل السيد المسيح و قال له أانت المسيح ابن المبارك؟ قال له انا هو ...
فقط قال له انا هو
ما رد فعل رئيس الكهنه؟؟؟ مزق ثيابه و قال ما حاجتنا الى شهود و حكموا عليه انه مستوجب الموت

تعالى ننظر الى الشريعه فى التوراه ماذا تفرض على الكاهن

للاويين

[q-bible]21: 10 و الكاهن الاعظم بين اخوته الذي صب على راسه دهن المسحة و ملئت يده ليلبس الثياب لا يكشف راسه و لا يشق ثيابه [/q-bible]

فلماذا رئيس الكهنه الذى سأل المسيح يخالف الشريعه و يشق ثيابه بمجرد ان السيد المسيح فقط قال انا هو ........
الاجابه لان السيد المسيح بذلك شهد انه الله 
لهذا شق الكاهن شق ثيابه و قال لا حاجه الى شهود الان (فقد اعترف المسيح على نفسه انه الله) و قال مستوجب الموت (لانه عادل نفسه بالله)

ابحث فى قسم الرد على الشبهات و ستجد الكثير من المواضيع التى تتكلم هل قال المسيح انا هو الله فأعبدونى؟؟

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2008)

وليد سامى قال:


> كيف يكون الاها وهو لم ينصب نفسه الاها
> فهل قال المسيح اعبدونى او قال انا الله اعبدونى او قال انا خالق كل شىء فاعبدونى
> فهو ليس الاها
> وانت تقول ما لم يقوله عيسى فاصدق من انت ام عيسى عليه السلام !


*
مفهومك للاولوهيه يا عزيزي تقدر تحتفظ فيه لنفسك بعيدا عنا فهو لا يعنينا ..

ثم نحن لا نتكلم عيسى بل عن يسوع فارجو ان تفرق بين الاثنين ..

فالمسيح صرح مرات عديده هو وعلى لسان انبياءه انه هو الله وان كانت الطريقة التي اوحى بها واخبر فيها لا تعجبك فهذا يعود لك انت وحدك تستطيع حينما تموت وتصعد عنده ان تلومه وتعلمه كيف يتكلم ويوحي للرسل والانبياء وعجبي !*


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2008)

الرجاء عدم تفسير النصوص الكتابية بدون الرجوع للمراجع و التفاسير المسيحية
الردود السابقة تم حذفها
اي رد قادم سيقدم بتفسير شخصي سيتم حذفه و معاقبة صاحبه


----------



## jamil (15 يناير 2009)

الستم تقولون فى سيدنا يسوع المسيح وحسب القران انه روح الله فما هى روح الله انت تعلم وانا اعلم والجميع يعلم انه الله بذاته تجسد من امنا العذراء المحبول بها بلا دنس وصار انسانا وفى الحقيقه الروح اصلا تابعه الى الله


----------



## الحوت (15 يناير 2009)

jamil قال:


> الستم تقولون فى سيدنا يسوع المسيح وحسب القران انه روح الله فما هى روح الله انت تعلم وانا اعلم والجميع يعلم انه الله بذاته تجسد من امنا العذراء المحبول بها بلا دنس وصار انسانا وفى الحقيقه الروح اصلا تابعه الى الله



*روح الله مختلفين فيها في الاسلام ولا يزال المسلمين متضاربين حولها ولا يعرفون هل هي روح الله ام الملاك !

اما التجسد فالاقنوم الثاني "الكلمه" الذي تجسد وهو " الكلمة " الازلي في الاله الواحد منذ الازل !

فالمسيح هو الاله المتجسد في زمان محدد .. ولكن قبل هذا فهو له وجود ذاتي في اللاهوت .. وهو واحد في الجوهر الالهي ..

فالمسيح خالق الكون وكل ما يرى وما لا يرى ... لانه هو " الكلمة " !

فهو القائل :

{ قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن } ( يوحنا 8)

وقال عنه الانجيل :

{ فيه قد خلق الكل } 
{ به كل شيء كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان }
*


----------



## enerky99 (16 يناير 2009)

بالله عليك هل المداخلات الاخيره خارجه عن صلب الموضوع ام لانكم تتركون المسلمين  يناقشوا فقط فيما تستطيعون الرد


----------



## Aksios (16 يناير 2009)

enerky99 قال:


> بالله عليك هل المداخلات الاخيره خارجه عن صلب الموضوع ام لانكم تتركون المسلمين يناقشوا فقط فيما تستطيعون الرد


 
الاخ العزيز انت تكلمت عن الثالوث القدوس و عقيدة التثليث و التوحيد
و هل هذا فى صلب الموضوع؟
الموضوع يتكلم هل المسيح عبد الله ام الله نفسه
اذا كان لك تعليق على صلب الموضوع ضع ردك

اما عقيدة الثالوث القدوس تم الرد عليها فى الالاف المواضيع


*استفسار بشأن الثالوث الأقدس*
*+ + + شرح عقيدة الثالوث القدوس + + +*
*الله واحد فى ثلاثة أقانيم .. ( بحث ممتع )*
*شرح التثليث والتوحيد بصورة مبسطة *
*الإيمان بالأقانيم الثلاثة ذوى الجوهر الواحد*
*حول الثالوث*
الثالوث في العهد القديم - رد على شبهه 

بالاضافه الى اللاف المواضيع فى قسم الاسئله


----------



## suf_ch (16 يناير 2009)

المسيح هو الاله المتجسد .. اردتم التصديق كان بها .. رفضتم فتلك مشكلتكم ..

الجواب لاصل السؤال نعم هو الله .. 

اما اللف والدوران للسؤال الاساسي فلا يهم لانه مهما حاورتم فلا يلغي الحقيقة وهي انه كلمة الله اي الله ..

المسيح هو الطريق والحق والحياة ​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (20 يناير 2009)

اهلا بيك او بيكي 


> نحن نتفق معكم ان المسيح هو كلمه الله فالانجيل


نحن لا نؤمن بما تؤمنين بة فاتفاثك او اختلافك لم يغير شئ 


> ذكر ذلك بقوله وكانت الكلمه مع الله


منين جبتي مع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لم توجد في الاية
 وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ
ابقي اكتبي الاية صح اختي بعد كدة


> وكذلك القران ذكر انه كلمه من عند الله


*لا نؤمن بقرانك فنحن نؤمن أن المسيح هو: كلمة الله إذ يقول الإنجيل "في البدء كان الكلمة …وكان الكلمة الله" (يوحنا1: 1). ويكمل الإنجيل موضحا أن كلمة الله هذا قد تجسد في إنسان بقوله:"والكلمة صار جسداً"(يو1:  14). أي أن كلمة الله قد حل في جسد المسيح وتجلى فيه.  *


> للاصل وهوالله اما الروح القدس لماذا افردنا لها اقنوم خاص فهل يجوز ان نقول هذا شخص ورحه شخص اخر ولكنهما واحد


يا* اخت القرآن يقول ان المسيح عيسي ابن مريم كلمة الله وروحا منه*
*فالهك لية روح ولية كلمة ولية ذات فهو ليس نكرة فهل تعبدي 3 الهه واتي مشركة ؟؟؟؟؟*
*احنا نؤمن بالآب ذات الله*
*الابن اللوغوس كلمة الله*
*الروح القدس روح الله*
*انتي كانسان نفس وروح وجسد والثلاثة في 1 الي هو انتي الانسان لما شخص كبير عاوز يفهم طفل ينزل لية بمستوي تفكيرة هو *
*وامثلة كثيرة*


> لانقول ان هذا هو شخص واحد بروحه وعقله وجسده ولماذا نقول مالا نعلم علي الله واذا كنتم تعلمون ونحن لانعلم فليتفضل احدكم بالاجابه علي


انتي الهك شيطان فلا نؤمن بة ركزي القسم في المسيحيات يا اخت تعالي المنتدي الاسلامي واوريكي الهك مين هو


> بعد الوفاه فان الروح تنفصل عن الجسد ويتحلل الجسد والعقل الذي كان مسيطرا فما هو مصير الروح


*السيد المسيح لاهوت وناسوت انسان كامل *
*علاقة اللاهوت بالناسوت من حيث ملء الجسد توضحها الآية التالية** :

( فإنه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً )(كو9:2 )*
*وفيه لم ينفصل اللاهوت عن الناسوت .. وهذا هو سر عدم تحلل جسد المسيح أثناء** 

وجوده فى القبر مدة الثلاثة أيام .. حيث أن الجسد البشرى أنفصل عن روحه البشرية** 

فقط وهو مايسمى بالموت الجسدى** 

بينما اللاهوت ظل متحداً بالروح البشرية من جهة ومتحداً بالناسوت من جهة اخرى** .

لذلك نقول فى صلوات القداس الإلهى** :

" أن لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين** "

وبقوة لاهوت المسيح المنفردة قام من الموت بنفس جسده ( ناسوته** )

ولكن هذا الجسد قام جسد روحانى نورانى ممجداً أى لن يرى فساداً ولن يموت هذا الناسوت ثانية** 

وهو نفس الجسد الذى ستقوم به كل الخليقة يوم القيامة** 

ومن خصائص هذا الجسد أنه جسداً روحياً نورانياً لن يموت ثانية*

*لذلك الإنجيل يقول أن المسيح هو باكورة الراقدين أى أول من قام القيامة العامة

**( ولكن الآن قد قام المسيح من الأموات وصار باكورة الراقدين) 
(كورنثوس الأولي 20:15**)

ولن يرى جسده ( ناسوته ) موتاً ثانية

وهو ذات الجسد الذى صعد به للسماء وسيأتى به يوم القيامة للدينونة العامة كديان عادل *


----------



## enerky99 (20 يناير 2009)

من الجيد ياصديقي انك اشرت الي كتاب يوحنا واعترف لك بالخطا في كلمه مع ولكن الايه صحيحه اذا اردت النص الحرفي هي (في البدء كانت الكلمه وكانت الكلمه عند الله وكانت الكلمه الله هذا كان في البدء عند الله )هذا لاكون منصفا فايضا عند تفيد المرافقه لاثنين الكلمه والله فالكلمه عند الله واذا رجعت للانجيل استخدم كلمه اله للدلاله علي الشبطان في قوله والذين يعبدون اله هذا الزمن ولا يمكن ان يكون الشيطان اله الا من كتبوا الكتاب المقدس علي لسان السيد المسيح ليس هم من ترجموه وان من ترجموه كانوا يستخدمون لفظ اله للدللاله علي القوي الغريبه وهذا ما كان سائد في العقيده الرومانيه واليونانيه قبل مجيء السيد المسيح والا بم تقسر ذلك واذا رجعت للاصول اليونانيه والعبريه للانجيل ستجد ان الايه (وكانت الكلمه عند الله -وكانت الكلمه الله)ستجد اختلاف الاولي مع الثانيه وستجد الله الثانيه مكتوبه كما كلمه اله التي اشرنا اليها سابقا


----------



## enerky99 (20 يناير 2009)

الذين فيهم اله هذا الدهر قد اعمي اذهان غير المؤمنين-كورنثوس4-4


----------



## انت الفادي (20 يناير 2009)

enerky99 قال:


> من الجيد ياصديقي انك اشرت الي كتاب يوحنا واعترف لك بالخطا في كلمه مع ولكن الايه صحيحه اذا اردت النص الحرفي هي (في البدء كانت الكلمه وكانت الكلمه عند الله وكانت الكلمه الله هذا كان في البدء عند الله )هذا لاكون منصفا فايضا عند تفيد المرافقه لاثنين الكلمه والله فالكلمه عند الله واذا رجعت للانجيل استخدم كلمه اله للدلاله علي الشبطان في قوله والذين يعبدون اله هذا الزمن ولا يمكن ان يكون الشيطان اله الا من كتبوا الكتاب المقدس علي لسان السيد المسيح ليس هم من ترجموه وان من ترجموه كانوا يستخدمون لفظ اله للدللاله علي القوي الغريبه وهذا ما كان سائد في العقيده الرومانيه واليونانيه قبل مجيء السيد المسيح والا بم تقسر ذلك واذا رجعت للاصول اليونانيه والعبريه للانجيل ستجد ان الايه (وكانت الكلمه عند الله -وكانت الكلمه الله)ستجد اختلاف الاولي مع الثانيه وستجد الله الثانيه مكتوبه كما كلمه اله التي اشرنا اليها سابقا



*امرك غريب.. حتي محاولتك ان تكون منصفا فيها كنت ظالما..
اولا: لا يوجد في النص : الكلمة كانت... كلمة *كانت* هذه غير موجودة في النص..
الليك النص كاملا:
*[q-bible]1 فِي الْبَدْءِ *كَانَ* الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ *كَانَ* عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَ*كَانَ* الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ. 
2 هَذَا *كَانَ* فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ. 
3 كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. [/q-bible]
*ينعي لازم تغيروا في النصوص علي مزاجكم؟؟؟؟
من المفروض انك انسان باحث.. فكان الاجدر بك ان تقرأ النص جيدا اولا.. ثم تفهمه ثانيا.. ثم تناقش فيه.
كلمة كان مقصود بها الكلمة الذي و السيد المسيح..
فهو كان عند الله و هو الله..
افهم بس ما هو المستحيل في فهم هذا الموضوع؟؟؟ اصغر طفل يقدر ان يفهم الموضوع.. 

*


----------



## enerky99 (20 يناير 2009)

*حرر بواسطة My Rock
بسبب تشتيت الموضوع و التطرق لنصوص اخرى
*


----------



## My Rock (20 يناير 2009)

خليك في الموضوع يا اخ enerky99
و بلاش نط لمواضيع و نصوص اخرى


----------



## enerky99 (25 يناير 2009)

شكرا ايها الاخت علي اضافتك ولكن لكي نكون منصفين لابد ان تعلمي ان الاخوه المسيحين يؤمنون بان الصلب انما كان للناسوت فهم يؤمنون بان السيد المسيح عليه السلام انسان كامل واله كامل ولكن هل من دليل اخر غير الانجيل يثبت  الوهيه السيد المسيح هل الفطره تشير الي اله واحد ام اله بثلاثه اقانيم ولم يتعدد الكامل فلا يتعدد الا الناقص للتكمله وحاشا لله ان يشوبه نقص ولماذا نقول علي الذات الالهيه مالا نعلم  فاتساءل ما الفرق بين السيد المسيح وسيدنا ادم هل لان ادم اخطا والمسيح لم يخطيء يجعله اله _ام لانه احيي الموتي وتكلم في المهد يصبح اله فبم نفسر مافعله باقي الانبياء من معجزات _ وهل الاخوه المسيحين عرفوا انه تكلم في المهد من انجيلهم ام القران _هل لانه ولد بدون اب فادم ولد بلا اب ولا ام  ماذا يمنعنا ان نقول ان ادم اله فمن روح الله خلق في ناسوت اوجسد بشري نفخ الله فيه فكان بشرا - اتفق المسلمون والمسيحيون علي ان المسيح هو الكلمه فطالما ان الله الاب نفخ من روحه في جسد ادم فكان بشرا فما يمنع ان يضع كلمته في ناسوت المسيح ليدعوا الي الله فهذا لا يجعله اله ثم ان الجميع يعرف متي اقرت الكنيسه الطبيعه الالهيه للسيد المسيح فما مصير الاخوه المسيحين الذين ماتوا قبل هذا موحدين بالله ثم عادت واقرت بعض الكنائس طبيعه السيده مريم الالهيه فهل يعتبر من يعتبر السيده مريم بشرا منكر لالوهيه ام الاله ولم يعتبر المسلمون كفره لانهم انكروا الوهيه السيد المسيح مع انكم تنكرون الوهيه السيده مريم  فهل يكفر الكاثوليك الارثوذكس لانهم انكروا الوهيه مريم عليه السلام وهل اذا جاء شخص بعد مئات السنين واراد ان يدعي الالوهيه لام السيده مريم لانها جده الاله فهل نصدقه    والرجاء الرجوع لتاريخ المعتقدات البوذيه والهتدوسيه لنعرف كيف وصلوا لما هم عليه من عباده مئات الالهه الان


----------



## احمس (25 يناير 2009)

انتونيوس5 قال:


> والله انا احترت وذادنى كلامكم ايها الاخوة المسيحيون حيرة فعندما نناقشكم فى الوهيه عيسى تقولون انه ابن الله وانه الله وترجعون فى قولكم وتقولون انه انسان(ناسوتيه)
> انا عايز اجابه صريحه منكم  وسؤالى هو هل الذى صلب على الصليب ابن الرب اله ام غير ذلك؟؟؟؟​



ليه تحتار يا حبيبي :hlp: هو حد مسك لك سيف و قلك امن بالمسيح 
اول ملحوظه احب اقولك لما تتكلم معانا كمسيحيين بلاش عيسي ديه عشان بتضيقني كلم كل واحد باسلوبه عشان احترمك عيسي ده مكش موجود عندنا اصلا احنا عندنا ( الرب يسوع المسيح) فاحترم غيرك عشان غيرك يحترمك مع كل احترامي 

اما بالنسبه لموضوعك ان المسيح ابن الله هل سمعت سيادتك عن حاجه في اللغه اسمها المجاز الملاك جبرائيل لما قال للعذراء مريم ( لان المولود منكي يدعي ابن الله) و من المعروف ان في اللغه يدعي للالقاب يعني لقب ( ابن الله) مجاز توكيدي لالوهيه المسيح يعني لما تصف رجل بانه فائق و كامل الرجوله بتقول انه ( رجل و ابن رجل) فابن في اللغه مجازيا مثل ( ابن السبيل) و حسب قاعده المجاز المسيح هو ( الله و ابن الله ) او بمعني اصح ( اله ابن اله) كلها القاب مجازيه للتوكيد علي الوهيه يسوع المسيح له كل المجد 
و هناك امثله كثير للبنوه المجازيه مثلا عندما مات داوود النبي قيل مات و هو ( ابن ثمانون عاما) 
فابن تعني هنا عينا ثمانون عاما
الخلاصه :- المسيح يسوع له عده القاب تبين بشريته من ناحيه و الوهيته من ناحيه اخري 
1- الله المتجسد ( اي الله متخذا جسدا بشريا) = كلمه الله ( اي المعبر عن الله) =ابن الله ( مجازيا اي المعادل او المساوي للاله الواحد) = الله الابن ( اي الله المتجسد في ابن انسان) = ملاك العهد ( اي رسول العهد او الاتي من السموات بالعهد) = الكائن ( بالعبريه اهيه و اليونانيه ايجو ايمي للتدليل علي ازليته) = الله الكلمه ( اي الله معبرا عن ذاته في شكل انسان) = الله الواحد لا شريك له
2- ابن الانسان ( للتدليل علي بشريته الكامله ) = النبي من الناصره ( حسب اعتقاد اليهود فيه )= المسيح ( اي المختار و الممسوح و المعين من الله كانسان لحكم العالم كملك ازلي ابدي ) = عمانوئيل ( اي انسان كامل اتحد به الله الكامل اي الله معا نا ) 

الخلاصه المسيح = الله متجسدا في انسان ( الله الكامل الواحد القدوس متجسدا و متدرع في انسان كامل ) و شكرا


----------



## Aksios (25 يناير 2009)

enerky99 قال:


> شكرا ايها الاخت علي اضافتك ولكن لكي نكون منصفين لابد ان تعلمي ان الاخوه المسيحين يؤمنون بان الصلب انما كان للناسوت فهم يؤمنون بان السيد المسيح عليه السلام انسان كامل واله كامل ولكن هل من دليل اخر غير الانجيل يثبت الوهيه السيد المسيح هل الفطره تشير الي اله واحد ام اله بثلاثه اقانيم ولم يتعدد الكامل فلا يتعدد الا الناقص للتكمله وحاشا لله ان يشوبه نقص ولماذا نقول علي الذات الالهيه مالا نعلم


 
الاخت الفاضلة
الانجيل هو اساس ايمانا ... هو كلام الله الموحى به
و نحن عرفنا الله عن طريق الانجيل ... فكيف تطلبى منا دليل بالوهية المسيح غير الانجيل؟؟؟





> فاتساءل ما الفرق بين السيد المسيح وسيدنا ادم


 

الفرق بين السيد المسيح و ادم فرق كبير جدا جدااااا
و سأوضح لكى الفرق فى اخر المشاركة هذه...




> ثم ان الجميع يعرف متي اقرت الكنيسه الطبيعه الالهيه للسيد المسيح فما مصير الاخوه المسيحين الذين ماتوا قبل هذا موحدين بالله



كلاميك هذا يعنى( ان الكنيسه اقرت بألوهية المسيح بعد فترة من الزمان ... فما مصير ابائنا المسيحين الذين ماتوا قبل ان تقر الكنيسة بألوهية المسيح).

كلاميك هذا يعنى ان حضرتيك لا تعلمين شيئاً عن المسيحية
لان مسيحي تعنى = مؤمن بالمسيح الهاً و مخلصاً له

تطلبين الدليل على كلامى ... تسألنى ما يثبت ان الكنيسة منذ البداية كانت تؤمن بألوهية المسيح...... سأوضح لكى الدليل من الكتاب المقدس نفسه (على ايام السيد المسيح)...

توما احد تلاميذ المسيح يعترف امام المسيح انه ربه و الهه...

إنجيل يوحنا 20: 28
أَجَابَ تُومَا وَقَالَ لَهُ: «رَبِّي وَإِلهِي!». 

السيد المسيح سأل تلاميذه ماذا تقولون عنى .. اجاب بطرس و قال:

إنجيل متى 16: 16
فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ: «أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ الْحَيِّ!». 

مرثا اخت لعازر الذى اقامه المسيح من الاموات تعترف امام المسيح و اليهود انه ابن الله.......

إنجيل يوحنا 11: 27
قَالَتْ لَهُ: «نَعَمْ يَا سَيِّدُ. أَنَا قَدْ آمَنْتُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ، الآتِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ». 

التلاميذ تعترف للمسيح .....

إنجيل يوحنا 6: 69
وَنَحْنُ قَدْ آمَنَّا وَعَرَفْنَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ الْحَيِّ 

ليس اليهود و التلاميذ فقط بل و الشياطين ايضا تعترف للمسيح!

إنجيل لوقا 4: 41
وَكَانَتْ شَيَاطِينُ أَيْضًا تَخْرُجُ مِنْ كَثِيرِينَ وَهِيَ تَصْرُخُ وَتَقُولُ: «أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ!» 

تأتى و تسألينى ما يثبت ان كلمة ابن الله = الله نفسه
نرجع الى النص التالى....

إنجيل يوحنا 5: 18
فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضًا إِنَّ اللهَ أَبُوهُ ، مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللهِ. 

ابن الله = الله نفسه.




> ثم عادت واقرت بعض الكنائس طبيعه السيده مريم الالهيه فهل يعتبر من يعتبر السيده مريم بشرا منكر لالوهيه ام الاله





> ولم يعتبر المسلمون كفره لانهم انكروا الوهيه السيد المسيح مع انكم تنكرون الوهيه السيده مريم فهل يكفر الكاثوليك الارثوذكس لانهم انكروا الوهيه مريم عليه السلام وهل اذا جاء شخص بعد مئات السنين واراد ان يدعي الالوهيه لام السيده مريم لانها جده الاله فهل نصدقه والرجاء الرجوع لتاريخ المعتقدات البوذيه والهتدوسيه لنعرف كيف وصلوا لما هم عليه من عباده مئات الالهه الان


 
المسيحية كلها لا تؤمن بالسيدة عذراء الهاً ... من اين اتيتى بهذه المعلومات؟؟؟
اريد دليل على كلاميك ... الدليل ثم الدليل و ليس كلاماً عشوائياّ!


نرجع الان الى سؤاليك و هو الفرق بين ادم و المسيح و لماذا المسيح الهاً و ليس ادم...




> فاتساءل ما الفرق بين السيد المسيح وسيدنا ادم



سوف استشهد فقط بعض الايات (الاعداد) من انجيل يوحنا ... لترى بعض الامثله فقط على سبيل المثال و ليس الحصر ......

السيد المسيح يقول انا هو ....
فهل كان ادم مثل المسيح يقول انا هو كذا كذا ايضا؟؟

السيد المسيح هو خبز الحياة ... هل كان ادم خبز الحياة؟؟

إنجيل يوحنا 6: 35
فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فَلاَ يَجُوعُ، وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فَلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَدًا. 

إنجيل يوحنا 6: 48
أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. 

السيد المسيح هو الخبز النازل من السماء ... فهل كان ادم كذلك؟

إنجيل يوحنا 6: 41
فَكَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَتَذَمَّرُونَ عَلَيْهِ لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ». 


السيد المسيح هو نور العالم ... فهل كان ادم كذلك؟

إنجيل يوحنا 8: 12
ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فَلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ». 

السيد المسيح هو الشاهد لنفسه ... فهل كان ادم له القدرة ان يشهد لنفسه؟؟ 

إنجيل يوحنا 8: 18
أَنَا هُوَ الشَّاهِدُ لِنَفْسِي، وَيَشْهَدُ لِي الآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي 


السيد المسيح من فوق ليس من هذا العالم ... فهل ادم كان كذلك؟؟

إنجيل يوحنا 8: 23
فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ، أَمَّا أَنَا فَمِنْ فَوْقُ. أَنْتُمْ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ، أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ. 

السيد المسيح كائن من قبل ابراهيم اي انه ازلى ... فهل ادم ازلى ايضا؟؟

إنجيل يوحنا 8: 58
قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ». 

السيد المسيح هو باب الخراف اي المؤمنين ... فهل ادم كان الباب الذى يدخل منه المؤمنين؟؟

إنجيل يوحنا 10: 7
فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا: الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنِّي أَنَا بَابُ الْخِرَافِ. 

السيد المسيح هو الباب الذى اذا دخل منه احد فيخلص ... فهل كان ادم كذلك؟

إنجيل يوحنا 10: 9
أَنَا هُوَ الْبَابُ. إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ وَيَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ وَيَجِدُ مَرْعًى. 


السيد المسيح قال عن نفسه انه الراعى الصالح ... فهل ادم قالها عن نفسه؟

إنجيل يوحنا 10: 11
أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. 


السيد المسيح مُعطى الحياة الابدية ... فهل ادم مُعطى الحياة الابدية ايضا؟؟

إنجيل يوحنا 10: 28
وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً، وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي. 

السيد المسيح هو و الاب واحد اي مساوى معه فى الالوهيه و الجوهر ... فهل ادم كان كذلك؟؟

إنجيل يوحنا 10: 30
أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ. 

السيد المسيح هو القيامة و الحياة .. فهل ادم كان كذلك؟؟

إنجيل يوحنا 11: 25
قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا

السيد المسيح هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة فهل كان ادم كذلك؟؟

إنجيل يوحنا 14: 6
قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي. 

السيد المسيح فى الاب و الاب فيه ... فهل ادم كان مساويا مع الاب ايضا؟؟

إنجيل يوحنا 14: 10
أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟ 


السيد المسيح هو الكرمة الحقيقة .. هل ادم كان كذلك؟؟

إنجيل يوحنا 15: 1
أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ الْحَقِيقِيَّةُ وَأَبِي الْكَرَّامُ

فوق كل ذلك السيد المسيح لم يفعل الخطية اطلاقاً .. فهل ادم كان كذلك؟

إنجيل يوحنا 8: 46
مَنْ مِنْكُمْ يُبَكِّتُنِي عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ؟ فَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَقُولُ الْحَقَّ، فَلِمَاذَا لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِي؟ 

الاهم من هذا كله ان السيد المسيح هو كلمة الله و كلمة الله ازليه و كلمة الله هى الله نفسها .. هل ادم كان كذلك؟

نجيل يوحنا 1: 1
فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُاللهَ.

ارجو ان تكونى عرفتى الان ما الفرق بين ادم و المسيح

اطلب من المسيح ان ينور عقليك
سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (26 يناير 2009)

محور الموضوع هذا هو اعمال الرسل  3 العدد  13 و 26  
الرجاء الالتزام به و عدم التشتيت لنصوص اخرى


----------



## enerky99 (26 يناير 2009)

بس انا مجبتش كلام من بره الانجيل علشان تحذفوا انا كتبت ايات من كتاب مرقص لاتحتوي علي الوهيه المسيح اعيدت في متي ويوحنا بعد اضافه طابع الالوهيه والمروض انك تعرض الراي والراي الاخر طالما باحترام


----------



## اغريغوريوس (26 يناير 2009)

> بس انا مجبتش كلام من بره الانجيل علشان تحذفوا انا كتبت ايات من كتاب مرقص لاتحتوي علي الوهيه المسيح اعيدت في متي ويوحنا بعد اضافه طابع الالوهيه والمروض انك تعرض الراي والراي الاخر طالما باحترام


يا اخت مش معني انك مش بتفهمي في الكتاب المقدس كمان مش فاهمة القوانين روك بيقلك لو عندك تسائل روحي افتحي موضوع جديد احنا بنتكلم في اية معينة علشان متشتتيش المووع افتحي موضوع جديد


----------



## jamil (9 فبراير 2009)

الى يحب يشارك بهذا المنتدى لازم يحترم نفسه ويحترم مبادنا المسيحيه للتذكير


----------



## georgesal001 (21 مارس 2009)

enerky99 قال:


> شكرا ايها الاخت علي اضافتك ولكن لكي نكون منصفين لابد ان تعلمي ان الاخوه المسيحين يؤمنون بان الصلب انما كان للناسوت فهم يؤمنون بان السيد المسيح عليه السلام انسان كامل واله كامل ولكن هل من دليل اخر غير الانجيل يثبت  الوهيه السيد المسيح هل الفطره تشير الي اله واحد ام اله بثلاثه اقانيم ولم يتعدد الكامل فلا يتعدد الا الناقص للتكمله وحاشا لله ان يشوبه نقص ولماذا نقول علي الذات الالهيه مالا نعلم  فاتساءل ما الفرق بين السيد المسيح وسيدنا ادم هل لان ادم اخطا والمسيح لم يخطيء يجعله اله _ام لانه احيي الموتي وتكلم في المهد يصبح اله فبم نفسر مافعله باقي الانبياء من معجزات _ وهل الاخوه المسيحين عرفوا انه تكلم في المهد من انجيلهم ام القران _هل لانه ولد بدون اب فادم ولد بلا اب ولا ام  ماذا يمنعنا ان نقول ان ادم اله فمن روح الله خلق في ناسوت اوجسد بشري نفخ الله فيه فكان بشرا - اتفق المسلمون والمسيحيون علي ان المسيح هو الكلمه فطالما ان الله الاب نفخ من روحه في جسد ادم فكان بشرا فما يمنع ان يضع كلمته في ناسوت المسيح ليدعوا الي الله فهذا لا يجعله اله ثم ان الجميع يعرف متي اقرت الكنيسه الطبيعه الالهيه للسيد المسيح فما مصير الاخوه المسيحين الذين ماتوا قبل هذا موحدين بالله ثم عادت واقرت بعض الكنائس طبيعه السيده مريم الالهيه فهل يعتبر من يعتبر السيده مريم بشرا منكر لالوهيه ام الاله ولم يعتبر المسلمون كفره لانهم انكروا الوهيه السيد المسيح مع انكم تنكرون الوهيه السيده مريم  فهل يكفر الكاثوليك الارثوذكس لانهم انكروا الوهيه مريم عليه السلام وهل اذا جاء شخص بعد مئات السنين واراد ان يدعي الالوهيه لام السيده مريم لانها جده الاله فهل نصدقه    والرجاء الرجوع لتاريخ المعتقدات البوذيه والهتدوسيه لنعرف كيف وصلوا لما هم عليه من عباده مئات الالهه الان



سلام الرب يسوع,
شوف يا enerky99 نحنا ما منجيب أمور من استنتاجاتنا الخاصة, لا بل من الكتاب المقدس واليك البرهان:
بداية افتح ذهنك لتفهم الموضوع:
1- كتاب القرآن يقول: النساء (آية:171): يا اهل الكتاب لا تغلوا في دينكم ولا تقولوا على الله الا الحق انما المسيح عيسى ابن مريم *رسول الله وكلمته القاها الى مريم وروح منه *فامنوا بالله ورسله ولا تقولوا ثلاثه انتهوا خيرا لكم انما الله اله واحد سبحانه ان يكون له ولد له ما في السماوات وما في الارض وكفى بالله وكيلا... آسف للاستشهاد بكتاب اسمه القرآن, فمرجعي الوحيد هو الكتاب المقدس لكن لاثبت لك ومن ومن ومن كتابك الذي تتدعي بأنه منزل.
السؤال هو: وكلمته ..... وروح منه؟ ما معنى (وكلمته)؟ وهل كلمة الله اقل منزلة منه؟ والجدير بالذكر أن كتاب القرآن يقول كلمته وليس كلامه أو احدى كلامه, كما جاء في يوحنا 1:1 في البدء كان الكلمة.....وكان الكلمة الله.
الكتاب المقدس: يبين لنا الرب يسوع مساو لله الآب في عدة أو أغلب الآيات, فالكتاب المقدس مليء بمثل هذه الشهادات أذكر منها على سبيل المثال:
تكوين 1:1 في البدء خلق الله السموات والارض. في الترجمة العبرية ذكرت كلمة الله ايلوهيم بالجمع لماذا؟ أجب ان كنت تملك الرد فقط.
أشعيا 9:6 لانه يولد لنا ولد و نعطى ابنا و تكون الرياسة على كتفه و يدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام
عن من يتكلم النبي أشعيا.
متى 28:19  فاذهبوا و تلمذوا جميع الامم و عمدوهم باسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس
يا سلام أمر مباشر من الرب, *باسم* طب ليه ما قلش بأسماء.
هنا اريد منك تفسير واضح ما معنى هذه الآية في كولوسي.
كولوسي 2:9 فانه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا
الرجاء الرد بموضوعية.
هنالك العديد من الآيات الثبتة لألوهية الرب يسوع المسيح أكتفي بذلك.
سلام الرب معكم


----------



## enerky99 (27 مارس 2009)

اولا انت لم تجب علي سؤالي في الفرق بين ادم والسيد المسيح عليه السلام في  كيفيه الخلق  ثم انت تسأل هل كلمه الله اقل منزله منه اخي ان صفات الله لا متناهيه وملكهلا محدود بعقل فمن غير المنطقي مقارنه صفه تتبع الشخص بجوهره الاصلي لان الصفه تتبع الاصل والا لما كان السيد المسيح اقر بان الاب هو الخالق وهو صاحب المشيئه متي 50-12 ومتي25-11


----------



## enerky99 (27 مارس 2009)

ثم انك تقول ان الاصول العبريه والثابت تاريخيا ان الوصايا العشر اعيدت كتابتها بعد وفاه موسي عليه السلام بسبعمائه عام وهل الاصول العبريه معصومه من التحريف وهل تستدل علي ان علي الهك بكتابات قوم لعنهم السيد المسيح  دا اذا مع عدم تسليمك بان الجمع للتعظيم وبعد ذلك تستشهد بايه تقول ويدعي اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا كلمه اله في الانجيل تدل علي كل قوي غريبه  وذلك لتأثر من تدعي انهم قديسين ورسل بالحضاره الرومانيه والا لم اطلق بولس الذي تنعتوه بالقديس علي الشيطان لفظ اله في كورنثيوس 2 الاصحاح الرابع الفقره 4 ثم نحن نتحدث عن الاثبات بالمنطق والفطره  وليس بكتاب  بعض من كتبوه لم يقابلوا السيد المسيح اساسا ويمكنك التاكد عما اذا قابل بولس السيد المسيح ام لا ثم اذا اشرت الا كتابك فهل قرات باقي الاناجيلاو الكتب او الابوكريفا التي لم تقبلها الكنيسه


----------



## اغريغوريوس (27 مارس 2009)

> اولا انت لم تجب علي سؤالي في الفرق بين ادم والسيد المسيح عليه السلام في كيفيه الخلق



ادم مخلوق المسيح خالق 
ادم خاطئ او عاصي المسيح لم يعرف خطيه 

ادم مخلوق غير مولود المسيحي مولود غير مخلوق
بسبب ادم طرد البشر من جنة عدن بسبب المسيح رجع ادم و بنيه الي الفردوس دفعه اخري 
ادم محدود بالزمن المسيح ازلي ابدي اي بلا بدايه و لا نهايه 
ادم ليس بنبي لانه لم يتنبأ و ليس برسول لانه ليس هناك من البشر من ارسل اليهم 
المسيح نبي لانه تنبأ و رسول لانه ارسل الي خراف بني اسرائيل الضاله و اله مخلص 

و بكده وضح بطلان كلام القرآن لما قال : مثل عيسي بن مريم كمثل ادم 

يعني الاختلافات واضحه و بينه جدا بين الاثنين


----------



## christianbible5 (27 مارس 2009)

> ثم انك تقول ان الاصول العبريه والثابت تاريخيا ان الوصايا العشر اعيدت كتابتها بعد وفاه موسي عليه السلام بسبعمائه عام وهل الاصول العبريه معصومه من التحريف وهل تستدل علي ان علي الهك بكتابات قوم لعنهم السيد المسيح



انا احترم رأيك لكن هنا لا يسمح بالرأي الشخصي الا اذا حد سألك, اذن احتفظ برأيك وهات الدليل الكتابي, 

المسيح لم يلعن احد قط

فالمسيح قال (لوقا الأصحاح 23 العدد 34 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ». وَإِذِ اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابَهُ اقْتَرَعُوا عَلَيْهَا. )



> دا اذا مع عدم تسليمك بان الجمع للتعظيم



نعم, اللغة العبرية القديمة لا يوجد فيها صيغة الجمع للتعظيم.



> وبعد ذلك تستشهد بايه تقول ويدعي اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا كلمه اله في الانجيل تدل علي كل قوي غريبه وذلك لتأثر من تدعي انهم قديسين ورسل بالحضاره الرومانيه والا لم اطلق بولس الذي تنعتوه بالقديس علي الشيطان لفظ اله في كورنثيوس 2 الاصحاح الرابع الفقره



وهل تنكر ان الشيطان اله الكفر ألُه نفسه؟



> ثم نحن نتحدث عن الاثبات بالمنطق والفطره وليس بكتاب بعض من كتبوه لم يقابلوا السيد المسيح اساسا ويمكنك التاكد عما اذا قابل بولس السيد المسيح ام لا



هههههههههههه لأ انت فاهم أوي الموضوع ده,

اقرأ:

1 أَمَّا شَاوُلُ فَكَانَ لَمْ يَزَلْ يَنْفُثُ تَهَدُّداً وَقَتْلاً عَلَى تَلاَمِيذِ الرَّبِّ فَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَى رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ 
2 وَطَلَبَ مِنْهُ رَسَائِلَ إِلَى دِمَشْقَ إِلَى الْجَمَاعَاتِ حَتَّى إِذَا وَجَدَ أُنَاساً مِنَ الطَّرِيقِ رِجَالاً أَوْ نِسَاءً يَسُوقُهُمْ مُوثَقِينَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ. 
3 وَفِي ذَهَابِهِ حَدَثَ أَنَّهُ اقْتَرَبَ إِلَى دِمَشْقَ فَبَغْتَةً أَبْرَقَ حَوْلَهُ نُورٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ 
4 فَسَقَطَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَسَمِعَ صَوْتاً قَائِلاً لَهُ: «شَاوُلُ شَاوُلُ لِمَاذَا تَضْطَهِدُنِي؟» 
5 فَسَأَلَهُ: «مَنْ أَنْتَ يَا سَيِّدُ؟» فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «أَنَا يَسُوعُ الَّذِي أَنْتَ تَضْطَهِدُهُ. صَعْبٌ عَلَيْكَ أَنْ تَرْفُسَ مَنَاخِسَ». 
6 فَسَأَلَ وَهُوَ مُرْتَعِدٌ وَمُتَحَيِّرٌ: «يَا رَبُّ مَاذَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ؟»فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: «قُم وَادْخُلِ الْمَدِينَةَ فَيُقَالَ لَكَ مَاذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تَفْعَلَ». 
7 وَأَمَّا الرِّجَالُ الْمُسَافِرُونَ مَعَهُ فَوَقَفُوا صَامِتِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ الصَّوْتَ وَلاَ يَنْظُرُونَ أَحَداً. 
8 فَنَهَضَ شَاوُلُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ وَكَانَ وَهُوَ مَفْتُوحُ الْعَيْنَيْنِ لاَ يُبْصِرُ أَحَداً. فَاقْتَادُوهُ بِيَدِهِ وَأَدْخَلُوهُ إِلَى دِمَشْقَ. 

ويا ريت تتبع الوصلة وتكمل قراءة, ببلاش اتعلم ونور فكرك ببلاش بدون دفع فلوووووووووووس



> ام لا ثم اذا اشرت الا كتابك فهل قرات باقي الاناجيلاو الكتب او الابوكريفا التي لم تقبلها الكنيسه



موضوع جميل قد تتمكن من نقله الى قسم الرد على الشبهات, تحت عنوان انجيل برنابا,

يا رب نور عقل الاخوة المسلمين حتى يعيشوا بفرح محبتك آمين.


----------

